# UK Open 2010



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2010)

The UK Open has been officially announced and will appear shortly on the WCA website. It will be held 6-7th November 2010 in Bristol at Armada House (www.armadahouse.co.uk), which is located very centrally. A simple lunch buffet will be provided on both days of the competition. The website will be finished in a week or so although registration this time will go through the WCA page for the competition.

All official events will be held with the exception of multi, feet and big BLD. We aren't sure about FMC yet. In addition to the official events we will have a head2head round on Sunday which will be the grand finale of the competition as the 3x3x3 will unusually be on Saturday. We will also have team BLD and an under 12s round for competitors in that age group.

If you have any questions contact [email protected]. Please don't PM me because it gets very confusing to keep all of the queries in the same place!


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 9, 2010)

Awesome.

So, who wants to do TeamBLD with me?


----------



## joey (Sep 9, 2010)

im going


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 9, 2010)

I WILL COME omg omg so excited !

No multi or big BLD


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> I WILL COME omg omg so excited !
> 
> No multi or big BLD



Yes sorry about this but as it's the main UK competition we need to make sure we have enough time in the schedule and due to how popular these events are we can't really run them.

LARS IS MY TEAM BLD PARTNER, NOBODY TRY STEAL HIM.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 9, 2010)

I really want to come! but I'm not sure if I can go or not....


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> I really want to come! but I'm not sure if I can go or not....



How come?


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 9, 2010)

My dad might not be able to take me, I live in Hertfordshire. and I have school both Friday and Monday. And I dont know any other UK cubers personally yet...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 9, 2010)

I've been to the future and I was there -- fantastic event -- looking forward to it again 

As usual Charlie, I am your humble servant -- website help, spreadsheet, printing, judging, scrambling, etc. I now have a target to get sub-30!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> I've been to the future and I was there -- fantastic event -- looking forward to it again
> 
> As usual Charlie, I am your humble servant -- website help, spreadsheet, printing, judging, scrambling, etc. I now have a target to get sub-30!



Thanks Michael, I was going to send you a message with the lowdown. It's a different set up to our usual competitions of dreamteam Coops/Erkski but I may still require your service! You are of course already booked in chez Charlie.


----------



## joey (Sep 9, 2010)

You don't need to know other cubers!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 9, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> You are of course already booked in chez Charlie.



Yay! <reserves a 6'2" x 2' space on the floor near the exit>


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > You are of course already booked in chez Charlie.
> ...



I've traced it out in chalk.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2010)

OH YEAH WHOOPS, we got fish since the last comp so their pump makes a lovely humming noise to add to the hamster orchestra downstairs


----------



## joey (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm staying upstairs, just want to point that out.


----------



## jiggy (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh, excellent! I may actually come to this competition! =) Depends how much practice I get in over the next few weeks, it would be great to meet some other UK cubers!


----------



## Toad (Sep 9, 2010)

YAAAAAYYYY!!!

I'm most definitely coming to this (if I can get there LOL JK).

I'll also bring someone else... (Joey don't get too excited)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2010)

joey said:


> I'm staying upstairs, just want to point that out.



Yeah your usual space is well and truly reserved, you just need to tell me: cowboys or animals.



jiggy said:


> Oh, excellent! I may actually come to this competition! =) Depends how much practice I get in over the next few weeks, it would be great to meet some other UK cubers!



We are a very friendly bunch, don't worry!



randomtoad said:


> YAAAAAYYYY!!!
> 
> I'm most definitely coming to this (if I can get there LOL JK).
> 
> I'll also bring someone else... (Joey don't get too excited)



Yeah, can you fit anyone in your uni room?


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 9, 2010)

ohboy ohboy ohboy i'm in!


----------



## Toad (Sep 9, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > YAAAAAYYYY!!!
> ...



Err I dunno... I'll give you a number when I get there. Really not sure how big it is :3


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 9, 2010)

Some info on how to get there cheapest  How far is the venue from the airport? Any closeby hotels? How long does the competition last on sunday?

Kk hugs!! Joeeey I am comming to beat you in BLD or totally fail


----------



## joey (Sep 9, 2010)

You will be able to fit 3 people at least.

Last year I got Thom, Rowan and Charlie into my TINY room. You can do it too 

@charlie: Animals!! 

Hm MrMoney: maybe I will practise BLD before this comp


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 9, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> All official events will be held with the exception of *multi*, feet and *big BLD*. We aren't sure about *FMC* yet


You're clearly trying to keep me away, but don't worry I'll still turn up for clock . But seriously, it's awesome to have more events than last year and it's nearer for me  Looking forward to it


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Some info on how to get there cheapest  How far is the venue from the airport? Any closeby hotels? How long does the competition last on sunday?
> 
> Kk hugs!! Joeeey I am comming to beat you in BLD or totally fail



Flying is a good idea. From the airport you can take a bus to the train station which costs £6 approximately (seems to change every time Joey and I use it) and takes 30 mins. The venue is about 15 minutes walk from there or you can get a 8/9 bus. There will be hotel information next week but there is a hostel that is about £15 a night (maybe less if you book in advance) and is quite close, or various more expensive hotel options.


----------



## Toad (Sep 9, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > All official events will be held with the exception of *multi*, feet and *big BLD*. We aren't sure about *FMC* yet
> ...



Team BLD pls.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2010)

joey said:


> You will be able to fit 3 people at least.
> 
> Last year I got Thom, Rowan and Charlie into my TINY room. You can do it too
> 
> @charlie: Animals!!



We did squeeze in just fine, and the rooms at UWE are bigger than yours I think.

I prefer cowboys, but I'll have animals just for you.



kinch2002 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > All official events will be held with the exception of *multi*, feet and *big BLD*. We aren't sure about *FMC* yet
> ...



FMC may change, not sure yet! Interesting BLD is remaining off the menu though, sorry!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 9, 2010)

New UK competition: awesomeness!

I might come, but not sure, since I just got a new job and I have to make my work time fit with the possible flights.

By the way, I just love how these threads turn into a chat really quickly!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> New UK competition: awesomeness!
> 
> I might come, but not sure, since I just got a new job and I have to make my work time fit with the possible flights.
> 
> By the way, I just love how these threads turn into a chat really quickly!



I really hope you can make it Olivér, I miss you so much!


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 9, 2010)

I AM COMING!!! My dad agreed after some convincing and now I want to ask some noob questions

1. How do I register, Its my first competition

2.Should I bring all my cubing stuff?

PS. any suggestions for a newcomer like me would be appreciated


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 9, 2010)

Zyrb: Registering will be possible sometime next week. Keep yourself updated at the WCA site. Registering is quite easy, just click on the competition and REGISTER ^^

Bring ALL your c0bes, there is always a possibility to sell/trade/buy c0bes if someone else also wants that.

I need V-cube 5-6-7 ^^ <3


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 9, 2010)

Anyone wanna trade a gigaminx for a 7x7x7?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> I AM COMING!!! My dad agreed after some convincing and now I want to ask some noob questions
> 
> 1. How do I register, Its my first competition
> 
> ...



I will post in here when the registration is open. It should be whenever Ron gets a moment to update the WCA site and there is a big button that says register. He is busy with the German Nationals competition at the moment though, so it may not happen until after this weekend. Bring all of your stuff and compete in as much as you can, that way you get a lot more out of the experience. Everyone is really friendly and we are so used to newcomers don't worry about doing 'noobish' because it happens all the time


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 9, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Zyrb: Registering will be possible sometime next week. Keep yourself updated at the WCA site. Registering is quite easy, just click on the competition and REGISTER ^^
> 
> Bring ALL your c0bes, there is always a possibility to sell/trade/buy c0bes if someone else also wants that.
> 
> I need V-cube 5-6-7 ^^ <3


I dont have any V cubes yet, but thanks for the advice

Edit: and thank you charlie =)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2010)

OH also, Joey do you still have your destroyed 7x7? I have a broken piece in mine (Kris did it while I was away... while I admire his 7x7 habits, I wish he'd be more delicate...) and need a replacement


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ace!

If there's time for FMC, that'd also be ace! 



MrMoney said:


> Any closeby hotels?



Last time I was down in Bristol I stayed in the youth hostel .. and it's almost a stone's throw away from the venue -
[URL="http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&q=from:Bristol+YHA+Hostel+to:Bristol+at+Armada+House]see map[/URL]. Great hostel as well, nice rooms, good breakfast and a bar.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 9, 2010)

Whats FMC?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> Whats FMC?



Fewest Moves Competition. You have an hour to find the shortest possible solution to a scramble and you may use up to three cubes to help you. You write down your solution according to the standard notation and then the results are all checked.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 9, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> Whats FMC?



It's shorten for Fewest Moves Challenge, Fewest Moves Competition or Fewest Moves Count.

Basically you have a scramble, a pen, a paper and an hour to come up with the shortest solution.

EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh I see. Sounds difficult but fun!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 9, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> Oh I see. Sounds difficult but fun!



It's rather fun then difficult.


----------



## Toad (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh I should also have a super awesome camera by then which also does videos so I can make a beautiful HD montage


----------



## Escher (Sep 9, 2010)

I think I'll be there, just depends on Uni etc...


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 9, 2010)

Escher said:


> I'll definitely be there, screw Uni etc...


----------



## Toad (Sep 9, 2010)

Escher said:


> I'll most certainly be there, at Uni etc...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 9, 2010)

Escher said:


> I think I'll be there, to teach Michael how to cube properly etc...


----------



## flan (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeesh I'm extremely tempted. I'm only 61 miles by road away (thanks google maps) and I think there are train routes to and from. Btw should I not compete if im really slow? I'm talking 5 mins 5x5 etc...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 9, 2010)

flan said:


> Yeesh I'm extremely tempted. I'm only 61 miles by road away (thanks google maps) and I think there are train routes to and from. Btw should I not compete if im really slow? I'm talking 5 mins 5x5 etc...


Don't worry too much about being slow - you'll be in good company (i.e. me!). It bothered before when I attended my first competition but it was fine when I competed. Everybody gets a chance to post an official time (up to a limit of 10 mins I think)


----------



## Toad (Sep 9, 2010)

If anything, being slow is a good thing, I mean everybody loves Michael!!

Or maybe that's just cos he's a super awesome nice guy as well? Oh and he has a sexy beard.


----------



## flan (Sep 9, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> flan said:
> 
> 
> > Yeesh I'm extremely tempted. I'm only 61 miles by road away (thanks google maps) and I think there are train routes to and from. Btw should I not compete if im really slow? I'm talking 5 mins 5x5 etc...
> ...



Awsomesauce. Well I shall talk to my parents about it then start the PRACTICE


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 9, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> If anything, being slow is a good thing, I mean everybody loves Michael!!



Hehehe - thankyou Mark. Perhaps people like that I pose no threat to their place int he rankings! 



randomtoad said:


> Or maybe that's just cos he's a super awesome nice guy as well? Oh and he has a sexy beard.



My wife concurs


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 9, 2010)

sq1!

This will be really close for me =) I haven't competed for so long...


----------



## Shortey (Sep 9, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> sq1!
> 
> This will be really close for me =) I haven't competed for so long...


Good luck! 

Off-topic:
Update your sig.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 9, 2010)

Ehh, I'll update it when I next beat my non-lucky 3x3 single. I should probs do away with having that information there, but it's the only place that I store any of my notable PBs.


----------



## Edam (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, i'll be there. I'll bring grace assuming she can get it off work. 
Excited, it'll be my first competition in ages. 
Time to beat thom (s) in 3x3 and get beaten by him in 4x4


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 9, 2010)

Edam said:


> Time to beat thom (s) in 3x3




Wait, what?


----------



## r_517 (Sep 9, 2010)

YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS
I'll be going, as long as there's no conflicts with my courses


----------



## Edam (Sep 9, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Edam said:
> 
> 
> > Time to beat thom (s) in 3x3
> ...



Sutcliffe, not you. I'm awful at making things as obvious as they should be..


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 9, 2010)

r_517 said:


> YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS
> I'll be going, as long as there's no conflicts with my courses



YYYYEEESSSS

I won't be the only Chinese :tu


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 9, 2010)

Edam said:


> Well, i'll be there. I'll bring grace assuming she can get it off work.


Yay!


r_517 said:


> YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS
> I'll be going, as long as there's no conflicts with my courses


Double Yay!


amostay2004 said:


> YYYYEEESSSS
> 
> I won't be the only Chinese :tu


Another Yay!

It will be as funky as Bristol Spring but with the crazy prestige (i.e. free lunch!) of UK Open! I'm so excited I feel compelled to practice - an average of 50 is usually a long haul for me but it's the only way I'll make progress.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 9, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS
> ...


I'm half  Maybe Rob will be there too


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 9, 2010)

Edam said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Edam said:
> ...




Oh. I thought the s was for pluralisation.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 9, 2010)

I may only be able to come on Saturday and rush back to London at night cos my mom and brother might be visiting


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 9, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > r_517 said:
> ...



Wait, really?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Sep 9, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe that's just cos he's a super awesome nice guy as well? Oh and he has a sexy beard.
> ...


I think to the majority of new cubers at Nationals, you are in fact not called Michael, rather 'cool guy with the beard' XD

I am definitely coming to this one, barring any sort of emergency/cannot-be-missed-comes-up-last-minute-event.
Also I will, all being well, have passed my driving test by this point! Meaning I may well steal James' position as taxi driver for myself/Mucklow/Rob on one occasion.


----------



## r_517 (Sep 9, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> I may only be able to come on Saturday and rush back to London at night cos my mom and brother might be visiting


same problem




scotzbhoy said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...


I really like the "cool guy with the beard"s BRAND-NEW short beard 


AND, FREE LUNCH FTWYAY


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 9, 2010)

im going its gunna be my first comp can''t wait noew just need to book flights or a ferry:L


----------



## r_517 (Sep 9, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> im going its gunna be my first comp can''t wait noew just need to book flights or a ferry:L



ryanair.com . should cost u less than 40 euros for a return trip
EDIT: if u choose to travel in the peak time (eg Friday morning & Monday morning), it would only cost u about 10 euros in all


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 9, 2010)

r_517 said:


> blakedacuber said:
> 
> 
> > im going its gunna be my first comp can''t wait noew just need to book flights or a ferry:L
> ...



yeah i was just on the site and i can get a return ticket for 2 adults for 10 euro


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 9, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > blakedacuber said:
> ...



holy crap thats like, nearly cheaper than a 10 minute bus ride

i may be able to go


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 9, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> i may be able to go




**** yes.


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 9, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> blakedacuber said:
> 
> 
> > r_517 said:
> ...



yup:L


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > i *may be* able to go
> ...


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 10, 2010)

THIS CHANGES MY FEELINGS COMPLETELY


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 10, 2010)

FINALLY A SUB 2 2X2 AVERAGE IS IN THE NEAR FUTURE EVERYONE! BEN IS GOING TO A COMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 10, 2010)

I think you mean sub1.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 10, 2010)

.94 average of 5 man


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 10, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> THIS CHANGES MY FEELINGS COMPLETELY



I love you.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 10, 2010)

No flights to Bristol with Ryanair.  That makes my chances really low... I will keep on searching for any other possibilties.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 10, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> No flights to Bristol with Ryanair.  That makes my chances really low... I will keep on searching for any other possibilties.



What, really? I'm flying to Euro with Ryanair? I also know that Easyjet go from Budapest to London Gatwick, which you can get a train from to come to Bristol. Or maybe someone driving can pick you up...?


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 10, 2010)

By the way, do you know if the venue is fairly warm? I want to be able to turn fairly fast


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 10, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> By the way, do you know if the venue is fairly warm? I want to be able to turn fairly fast



No idea about the venue - I shall check it out. I may have to bring you some hand-warmers!

EDIT: OK, I'm assuming we'll have one of these rooms: 
* http://www.armadahouse.co.uk/rooms/brunel.htm
* http://www.armadahouse.co.uk/rooms/cabot.htm

Both are air-conditioned - I'll make sure we talk to the staff about temperature and lighting.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 10, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, do you know if the venue is fairly warm? I want to be able to turn fairly fast
> ...



I think the venue is going to be the classic extremely stuffy and sweaty cubing area. We have been lucky because Old Trafford was large enough to be well ventilated as have been other Bristol venues. This however is less... 'open' and the windows may not actually open because it's street level in the centre so for security that wouldn't be great. So many competitions on the continent are just sweat boxes and no offence boys, but some of you smell a bit sometimes! Should be fine though, warm enough for your hands and definite easy access to outside.

It is a great venue though, I'm really excited about it. I shall post some pics when I've got time after the weekend, Tuesday probably. Everyone staying at mine is going to be required after Saturday/Sunday to help clear up in record time so that we have more time to compete in the day and can have an action packed schedule!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 10, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, do you know if the venue is fairly warm? I want to be able to turn fairly fast
> ...



Yeah seriously it's all dealt with already  It's not us really dealing with the venue, it's Seventowns so I've not had much look in bar going to check that the lighting was okay and that there was enough space. Lighting is acceptable I think, and as long as I draw this floor plan well enough with tables near windows, it should be fine. I will post photos but we've got the biggest room on the ground floor to compete in (Cabot) and the one opposite in the lobby is where we'll have lunch (third of the size of Cabot room). Registration will be in the lobby area.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah, I'd rather warm and sweaty than cold 

Also, where am I staying? Is it practical for someone to pick me and others up from Bath if people wanted to stay at mine?


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeap. Anything but cold 

Looking forward to the schedule!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 10, 2010)

I guess I should practice practice practice then.
I don't think I'll go unless I believe I can get into the top 25 in the UK.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ngdom&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average

Yesterday I averaged just over 21sec over 50 solves,
so if I am consistently averaging under 20 I suppose I should go.
If not then almost certainly next year.

edit - oh no, I can't make it. I finish work at 6am on Sat morning so I'd have to book Fri-Sun off and just won't get it this close to the time.
I guess I try and be sub-15 for next year. (Does that sound unreasonable since I've only been cubing a year?)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 10, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Yeah, I'd rather warm and sweaty than cold
> 
> Also, where am I staying? Is it practical for someone to pick me and others up from Bath if people wanted to stay at mine?



Stay at mine, it's fine, I assumed you would! Even though Bath isn't really that far away, it will be a faff getting from campus to the station and from the station to Bristol then that station to the venue. You are always welcome here for the fun times if you like!


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 10, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> FINALLY A SUB 2 2X2 AVERAGE IS IN THE NEAR FUTURE EVERYONE! BEN IS GOING TO A COMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I lol'd.


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 10, 2010)

hhope i can get sub 20 avg in compiv startd getin it very often at homeD


----------



## scotzbhoy (Sep 10, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > No flights to Bristol with Ryanair.  That makes my chances really low... I will keep on searching for any other possibilties.
> ...


IF (and that's a big IF) I am able to drive there, I can easily get there via Heathrow, so if you were to fly there I could give you a lift?


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 10, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...



I live near heathrow!

I will be driving if possible. Downgrade to a fiesta (I blew the escort engine up!), so assuming I'm taking Brett, and if Helen, Frank and Elsie don't come, I will have two spaces free. Anywhere between Staines Brizzol is a potential pick up point.

There may be a special appearance from the newest member of my tribe though, in which case I will have no spaces I'm afraid. I will keep you posted.


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 10, 2010)

i wonder what the cut-offs will be:/??


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 10, 2010)

btw, I got my driving licence recently.

might be driving down

:O


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 10, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> btw, I got my driving licence recently.
> 
> might be driving down
> 
> :O



congratz


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 10, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> btw, I got my driving licence recently.
> 
> might be driving down
> 
> :O



im never going outside again


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > btw, I got my driving licence recently.
> ...



lol.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 11, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> i wonder what the cut-offs will be:/??



Nowhere near even close to thinking about that, but everyone will at least be able to do an average of 3x3x3, 2x2x2 and magics. Everything else will probably be a best of 2/average of 5 situation so if you want to you will be able to get two solves of a puzzle regardless of your time (as long as your time is still stackmat-able)


Kirjava said:


> btw, I got my driving licence recently.
> 
> might be driving down
> 
> :O



Yeah, to park at mine you need a special permit which I can't give you (sorry ) so you'd have to park in the big car park down the road (that shopping centre thing we sometimes go to) but by the time you've paid for that and petrol I think the train is probably cheaper if you booked ahead... Having said this, I know what it's like when you pass and all you want to do is drive!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 11, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...



There are no cheap Heathrow>Budapest links  I looked for Euro. Well maybe there will be then, but certainly none atm. Are you still going to Euro btw?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 11, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> scotzbhoy said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



You have to bring her so I can go all gooey/broody and annoy everyone please. WANT BABIES.


I don't actually (yet)


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 11, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Yeah, to park at mine you need a special permit which I can't give you (sorry ) so you'd have to park in the big car park down the road (that shopping centre thing we sometimes go to) but by the time you've paid for that and petrol I think the train is probably cheaper if you booked ahead... Having said this, I know what it's like when you pass and all you want to do is drive!




Bummer, I'll weight it up - you're probs right though.

It's annoying because I passed and then suddenly the insurance doesn't cover me so i can't drive anymore 



bluecloe45 said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > btw, I got my driving licence recently.
> ...




Outside is a lot bigger than you have anticipated.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 12, 2010)

Charlie, my sweet, have you any idea how much the car park is at Bristol General Hospital? My suspicions say that it would be cheaper to park there than most other places.


----------



## Toad (Sep 12, 2010)

Charlie: There'll be easy buses to catch from mine to the venue yes?


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 12, 2010)

My mom and bro will be coming mid-November so now I can go for 2 days!  Now I need to look for a place to sleep =/


----------



## Toad (Sep 12, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> My mom and bro will be coming mid-November so now I can go for 2 days!  Now I need to look for a place to sleep =/



You might be able to stay at mine.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 12, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > My mom and bro will be coming mid-November so now I can go for 2 days!  Now I need to look for a place to sleep =/
> ...



Awesome! :tu


----------



## Toad (Sep 12, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > amostay2004 said:
> ...



Only might, can't promise you yet, but I can't foresee any problems.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> I saw a few people inquiring about getting new V-Cubes and maybe trading for a Giga




Come find me and trade for a Giga ~_~

(*** I have to bring my giga now)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 12, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Charlie, my sweet, have you any idea how much the car park is at Bristol General Hospital? My suspicions say that it would be cheaper to park there than most other places.



No idea but next time I walk past I shall check, do you mean the BRI? I will try to scout out some cheap places to park for you!



randomtoad said:


> Charlie: There'll be easy buses to catch from mine to the venue yes?



Not to the venue, but to the centre/outside mine and then we can walk together or whatever.


----------



## Toad (Sep 12, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie: There'll be easy buses to catch from mine to the venue yes?
> ...



Okie doki, cheers!!

*Just to say to everyone, I'll have a few puzzles that I will want to sell, nothing too special but come see me and ask what I've got at the comp.*


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 12, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



It's okay, if all else fails I'll just go to the youth hostel or something. No worries


----------



## r_517 (Sep 12, 2010)

i may book a hostel with a Hongkong guy He's awesome at 4x4x4


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 12, 2010)

r_517 said:


> i may book a hostel with a Hongkong guy He's awesome at 4x4x4



Hey that's awesome! Maybe we can share a hostel together?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 12, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=628908917
> http://www.youtube.com/UKSpeedCuber
> 
> Send me a message if you would like to arrange for selling/buying/trading of puzzles. Or PM me on YouTube.
> ...



Someone please tell this chap that I will not be speaking to him whenever he has a daft Facebook name.... :tu

Achoo, I have a cold. This is unrelated.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 12, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > UKSpeedCuber said:
> ...


----------



## r_517 (Sep 12, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > i may book a hostel with a Hongkong guy He's awesome at 4x4x4
> ...



that's great






UKSpeedCuber said:


> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=628908917
> http://www.youtube.com/UKSpeedCuber
> 
> Send me a message if you would like to arrange for selling/buying/trading of puzzles. Or PM me on YouTube.
> ...


That's a cool name lolz


----------



## Robbytrooper (Sep 12, 2010)

We've booked our hotel!!! Sophie is so excited, she can speed cube properly now, even with her little hands.

We are also bringing the rest of the family along including Daniel, who was born just after the the Nationals.

I'm tempted to enter Emily because she has done a properly scrambled 2x2 a couple of times!


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 12, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > amostay2004 said:
> ...



But if you can make it on Saturday and leave on Sunday evening, doesn't that mean you can make it for 2 days :confused:
Anyway yea I don't see any problem with that plan. Just check the schedule for coaches etc


----------



## r_517 (Sep 12, 2010)

i'm looking forward to Charlie's suggestions on which hostel will be nearer to the venue


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 12, 2010)

r_517 said:


> i'm looking forward to Charlie's suggestions on which hostel will be nearer to the venue



YHA hostel on the waterfront, where I think Amos stayed last time? Did I invent that?


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 12, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > i'm looking forward to Charlie's suggestions on which hostel will be nearer to the venue
> ...



You totally invented that. I went back to London after Nats cos it was a 1 day comp


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok hmm then just google YHA Bristol and it's the one near the river! CONRAD stayed there, that's who it was, sorry, I am mental (and covered in flour at this precise moment).


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 12, 2010)

Whatever you do, do not stay in the one Muckers and Cogs stayed in. I forget its name, but I'm sure they'll remember. The public toilets around the corner have used sharps bins in them. 

Now I've stayed in some _really_ rough places, but even I chose to sleep in my car that night.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 12, 2010)

Its a bonus for me - I don't have to sift through my bag to find one.


----------



## r_517 (Sep 12, 2010)

don't choose Full Moon Backpacker. worst choice ever


----------



## Escher (Sep 12, 2010)

Wouldn't it be much more economical to just stay out drinking all Saturday night and take a few amphetamines in the morning to get through the day?

At least, that's what's penciled in on my itinerary.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 12, 2010)

My prediction:
Ben gets WR single and average.
(at 2x2)


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 12, 2010)

The YHA seems pretty pricey though, for a hostel. I checked and it's 22 pounds for 1 night (on the 6th). We should just go with Rowan's idea


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 12, 2010)

Escher said:


> Wouldn't it be much more economical to just stay out drinking all Saturday night......?



Alas, if I'm with my brother - he's underage, and if I'm with the family - I'm too old and responsible.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 12, 2010)

I haven't found where to register, is it not up yet or am I missing something?


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 12, 2010)

ok, just checkin


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 12, 2010)

I will be


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 12, 2010)

Hertfordshire


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 12, 2010)

does anyone have an mf8 megaminx they are willing to selll?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 13, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Zyrb said:
> 
> 
> > Hertfordshire
> ...



That competition was obscenely hot and sweaty. That was my first impression... OMG WHY DON'T CUBERS WASH? 

A few points to cover things that have been said in recent posts:

1. YHA is the best and probably the only hostel you'll want to stay in. There are other hotels that may have good deals (especially if you cram three in a double room or something) such as a Travelodge or Premier Inn (google is your friend). Booking in advance with them could get you a very good deal.
2. There is no registration cost for this competition as it is all funded by Seventowns rather than the ones I normally organise that aren't at all (which is why we ask for £10 a day ish to cover venue hire and materials). So really, spending some money on somewhere to stay isn't so bad!
3. Registration is not yet online because Ron has been busy with German Nationals and the WCA page hasn't been created (although I expect it will pop up today/tomorrow). In addition to registering there we will also probably ask that you e-mail [email protected] so we have your contact details/dietary requirements etc.
4. The cider boat will definitely be on our list for Saturday night and I expect we'll all go out to eat before that (somewhere kid friendly as there are some underagers amongst us). Friday night I don't mind having something at my place as a lot of people will be staying there anyway but it is bonfire night so maybe we can go and watch the fireworks. This of course depends on when everyone is arriving... which could be all sorts of times, so maybe not.
5. The horrible hostel was 007 Hostel or something (the name alone should get the sirens going).


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 13, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> does anyone have an mf8 megaminx they are willing to selll?



I have a MF8 Type-1 megaminx but you probably don't want that!


----------



## r_517 (Sep 13, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> 2. There is no registration cost for this competition as it is all funded by Seventowns rather than the ones I normally organise that aren't at all (which is why we ask for £10 a day ish to cover venue hire and materials). So really, spending some money on somewhere to stay isn't so bad!


YAY



CharlieCooper said:


> 5. The horrible hostel was 007 Hostel or something (the name alone should get the sirens going).


Trust Daniel and doudou and me, Full Moon can't be worse


----------



## scotzbhoy (Sep 13, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> 5. The horrible hostel was 007 Hostel or something (the name alone should get the sirens going).



Me and Dan stayed there. Aviod at all costs.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Sep 13, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> scotzbhoy said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...


Indeed I am


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 13, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Now I've stayed in some _really_ rough places, but even I chose to sleep in my car that night.





CharlieCooper said:


> 5. The horrible hostel was 007 Hostel or something (the name alone should get the sirens going).





scotzbhoy said:


> Me and Dan stayed there. Aviod at all costs.





r_517 said:


> Trust Daniel and doudou and me, Full Moon can't be worse



Trust me - I would rather sleep on Brokeback Mountain than 007.

It smelt of general horribleness, had Vicky Pollard and her boy(?)friend doing something the kids shouldn't know about behind the counter.

The only upside was my car seats almost fully reclined.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 13, 2010)

If I started practicing now do you think I could average 1:30 or even sub-2:00 OH for Bristol? (I've never done OH before)


----------



## joey (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes...

But 1:30 isn't really any sort of goal. You should aim for sub50 at least.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 13, 2010)

ok, do you know any good tip videos/threads, and I just got 2:48:56. I screamed with excitement and my dad made fun of me when when I told him why...


----------



## joey (Sep 13, 2010)

Just practise, no need for anything when you are at that speed.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 13, 2010)

ok, but just so you know Im only average 35.xx normally


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 13, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Now I've stayed in some _really_ rough places, but even I chose to sleep in my car that night.
> ...



Dont even get me started on that place
They should have paid us to stay there
The 007 numbers looked like they had been painted with blood


----------



## SEBUVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Yay! Finally.

On the competition in March, I couldn't go, because of my parents going on a dance weekend. On the June one, I didn't feel like going to a one day competition, and plus there was the July one. Then the July one got cancelled. But finally!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice story


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll take it your coming then?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 13, 2010)

yep


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 13, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > UKSpeedCuber said:
> ...



Ahhh you won't be 18 will you? We'll probably go out on Saturday night for a bit so you'll want money for that if you can get away with being under age which is totally believable!


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 14, 2010)

If you don't really drink uhhhhh..... £10 will probably cover it XD


----------



## Toad (Sep 14, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't really drink uhhhhh..... £10 will probably cover it XD
> ...



Always bring extra money cos myself and I'm sure a few others will have puzzles and stickers and various stuff for sale that you might fancy...


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 14, 2010)

i need to start saving XD!i wanna buy a megaminx preferably before megaminx rounds start unless i could borrow someone's
i've nevr solved one but i think by being able to solve a 3x3 i should be ale to solve it
or is there any new algos ill need??


----------



## joey (Sep 14, 2010)

You probably shouldn't compete in it, if you haven't solved one before. It would be really annoying to judge you cos you'd be insanely slow.


----------



## Toad (Sep 14, 2010)

Don't compete in Mega if you've never solved one before... You wouldn't be sub10 and it'd just be silly.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 14, 2010)

It's even annoying to compete in it if you're slow ~_~


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 14, 2010)

ok:L im gunna persuade my parents to buy me one when i get my maru 4x4


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok, its on WCA website now.

No registering as yet though.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 14, 2010)

I love a good cider, none of that strongbow crap though


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 14, 2010)

but I'll only be 14 on staurday night...


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm probably gonna do everything apart from BLD and fewest moves (not averageable! )


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 14, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> We aren't sure about FMC yet.



Any news for this? Sorry if there was already mentioned something, but I didn't wanted to read all 19 pages.

I might come 

Btw, there won't be Bristol Open in November then I guess?


----------



## r_517 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > We aren't sure about FMC yet.
> ...



No & Probably no


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 14, 2010)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > We aren't sure about FMC yet.
> ...



Yes Sébastien, it will be 6-7th November in Bristol. Normally I would do another competition in November but as the UK Open will be here it is stupid to do two competitions in the same city two weeks in a row!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 14, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Ok, its on WCA website now.
> 
> No registering as yet though.



No, Ron is waiting for the website to be updated and then registration will open. I will deal with this and talk to the relevant people this afternoon/tomorrow.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 14, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Hmmm, should I add about £50 on top of the cost of the hostel? Should that cover Saturday night and any cubing expenses?



Lol, just work it out! Nobody can tell you how much you'll want to spend on food/drinks/cubes, so just work that out and add it to the cost of any travel and hostel. If in doubt bring a bit extra to be sure!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 14, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > UKSpeedCuber said:
> ...



Well, we'll do something on Friday night and Sunday night too probably, but if you aren't hanging around for that then I wouldn't worry about it. Usually we just go and eat then go to a pub and/or mine.


----------



## flan (Sep 14, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > UKSpeedCuber said:
> ...



I'm like you but I dont need to ask these questions because you are asking them for me haha


----------



## flan (Sep 14, 2010)

yep  its gonna be ma first comp...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 14, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> but I'll only be 14 on staurday night...



No worries: I'm 40 - that's old enough for both of us to get served if we split the difference :tu


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 14, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > blakedacuber said:
> ...


I'm not sure how much it's worth now that better minxes are available so cheaply - it pops like crazy but it has cool tiles - try it out at the comp and see if you think you want it.


----------



## flan (Sep 14, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> flan said:
> 
> 
> > yep  its gonna be ma first comp...
> ...



where's your wca profile?:confused:


----------



## joey (Sep 14, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009WINT02


----------



## flan (Sep 14, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009WINT02
> ...



Wow your good! Why dont you display it?


----------



## Robbytrooper (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to it, it's only second competition and I'm crap but I look forward to being less crap than I was last time because I've been practising!

... and seeing nice people who aren't crap!


----------



## Toad (Sep 17, 2010)

So it turns out that I'm not allowed people to stay in my accommodation according to uni rules... Sorry guiz -__-


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 17, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> So it turns out that I'm not allowed people to stay in my accommodation according to uni rules... Sorry guiz -__-



Ah, that's quite usual for uni halls of residence -- OK, so I strongly recommend that anyone needing accommodation get over to the YHA website and secure themselves a reasonable bed.

Don't try to wing it -- it'll fail!

EDIT: link to Bristol YHA page http://www.yha.org.uk/find-accommodation/south-west-england/hostels/Bristol/


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 17, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> So it turns out that I'm not allowed people to stay in my accommodation according to uni rules... Sorry guiz -__-



Lol and you are surprised by this? They all say this IN CASE THERE IS A FIRE. You can just be stealth if you want/need to, seriously, everyone does it.


----------



## Toad (Sep 17, 2010)

Well I can be a back up if people can't get other accommodation. I'm quite out of town anyway so it wouldn't be the best place.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 17, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > So it turns out that I'm not allowed people to stay in my accommodation according to uni rules... Sorry guiz -__-
> ...



In Italy during Italian Open 2010 the four of us (Bence, Brúnó, Milán and me) stayed in a hotel, and I booked a room with 3 beds, thinking one of us will stay on the floor on a sleeping bag. On the second day they found our sleeping bag and they charged us for an extra 100 euros (2 nights for a single room).

Yeah, we are that noob. 

On topic: I still don't know how to get there, but two things are quite sure:

- I'm going to be there!
- Bence is coming with me.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 17, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> On topic: I still don't know how to get there, but two things are quite sure:
> 
> - I'm going to be there!
> - Bence is coming with me.



That's great news Olivér - I'm looking forward to seeing you guys again.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 17, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Can YHA rooms be booked now?


Yes, the sooner the better. I just checked availability and space is in short supply.


UKSpeedCuber said:


> I don't wanna be in a room with someone I don't know. D:


Better in a shared dorm (cheaper) than at the 007 (grim) or on the street (cold)!


----------



## Doudou (Sep 17, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



I may come along as well...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 18, 2010)

Doudou said:


> I may come along as well...



Edouard! \o/


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 18, 2010)

I realise I am crap and haven't done 92789283 things I said I would do. I am on it


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 19, 2010)

my magic fell apart... everything is in fine condition I have all 16 strings. could one of you guys restring it for me at the competition? You can keep the paper clip =)


----------



## leeho (Sep 19, 2010)

I might go to this one. It'll be my first competition. >_<. Is it possible to just go on the Saturday and not Sunday? Or do i have to attend both days?


----------



## r_517 (Sep 19, 2010)

leeho said:


> I might go to this one. It'll be my first competition. >_<. Is it possible to just go on the Saturday and not Sunday? Or do i have to attend both days?


 
of course you can attend only one day, and the results you achieve will be recorded to WCA. but it's not fun


----------



## leeho (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh...Haha. >_<. What makes it less fun? =P. I think I'm only going to do 3x3. Can anyone explain to me how the competition system works? >_<


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 19, 2010)

leeho said:


> Oh...Haha. >_<. What makes it less fun? =P. I think I'm only going to do 3x3. Can anyone explain to me how the competition system works? >_<



Everything you need to know is in the regulations http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/ but basically, when your group in the 3x3x3 event comes up you'll be asked to hand in your cube to the scramblers and you will need to go and wait in the competitor's area (out of sight of the scramblers!). When your cube has been scrambled a judge (usually just another cuber from another group) will bring your cube (hidden), call your name (if necessary), and you will take your place at one of the competition timers. You can let the judge know if you're unfamiliar with the StackMat timer and they'll tell you what you need to know. When you are ready (the judge will ask you) the judge will reveal the cube and you will be given 15 seconds to examine the cube (without making any solving moves of course). You will have to start the timer and start solving within those 15 seconds and so the judge will give you warnings of when 8 seconds and 12 seconds have elapsed. You solve the cube (hopefully!) and then stop the timer. Your time will be recorded by the judge and you may have to sign the scorecard if there's a penalty. This will all be explained to you as long as you let someone know you haven't done this before. You will enjoy it (that's not a requirement, it's a prediction!)


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 19, 2010)

It will say on the website, I think it is 16 quid or around about that
I will book in a few days


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 20, 2010)

Go register http://www.ukcubemasters.com/


----------



## joey (Sep 20, 2010)

Oooohh yeah, I'm so fast at registering


----------



## Toad (Sep 20, 2010)

Joey cheats. Was I the first to properly register? 

EDIT: I won't be cos me email doesn't wanna work... :/


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry, I won. But Joey won at the same time. We are the same... remember?


----------



## Toad (Sep 20, 2010)

Lol, have sent it now using a diff email account. Silly uni Internet.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 20, 2010)

Charlie
Joey
Thom B
Mikey
Daniel
Marky
Larsy


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 20, 2010)

Also, looks like we may have a new youngest UK competitor for 3x3!


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 20, 2010)

**** just got real.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 20, 2010)

I know how people like to go crazy if their registrations don't go through the second they submit them... but I've just updated it with that initial flurry, and I probably won't update until late tonight JUST SO YOU KNOW. Also, Robby gets a lot of points, he emailed me from a boat. Beat that guys.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 20, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Robby gets a lot of points, he emailed me from a boat. Beat that guys.


I registered from Hell itself! No, seriously, my office is Hell!


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 20, 2010)

Registered. I should probably practice some events now =/


----------



## joey (Sep 20, 2010)

I registered from your computer :3


----------



## scotzbhoy (Sep 20, 2010)

Registered 
Mucklow should be booking accomodation tonight. If we can't get a booking at YHA, then it'll probably be the streets for us- that'll certainly be better than the 007!


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 20, 2010)

on the registration I dont know what to put under country. i was born in USA but I am citizen of both and live in UK


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 20, 2010)

Just e-mailed my registration as well. Will get to booking a hostel asap. Would like to know where most cubers are staying first (YHA, I assume)


----------



## joey (Sep 20, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> on the registration I dont know what to put under country. i was born in USA but I am citizen of both and live in UK


 
If you are a citizen of both, it is your choice.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 20, 2010)

on the list of events what is head to head?


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 20, 2010)

just sent registration =P


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 20, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Also, Robby gets a lot of points, he emailed me from a boat. Beat that guys.


 
Labour ward?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 20, 2010)

Which events are on each day?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 21, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> on the registration I dont know what to put under country. i was born in USA but I am citizen of both and live in UK


 
I have the same thing (not with USA) so I just chose where I live. It's a bit stupid to have records for a country you don't live in imo. Up to you though!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 21, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Labour ward?


 
Reasonable, I'll give you that.



ben1996123 said:


> Which events are on each day?



Not even slightly decided yet and we won't know for a while but 3x3x3 will definitely all be on Saturday for reasons utterly beyond my control. If you can only come on one day I can try to make sure an important event for you is on that same day as long as it doesn't completely destroy the time schedule! Mention it in your registration and I will do my best.


----------



## Robbytrooper (Sep 21, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I know how people like to go crazy if their registrations don't go through the second they submit them... but I've just updated it with that initial flurry, and I probably won't update until late tonight JUST SO YOU KNOW. Also, Robby gets a lot of points, he emailed me from a boat. Beat that guys.


 
I emailed from a warship! bobbing around in the North Atlantic!!!


----------



## leeho (Sep 21, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Everything you need to know is in the regulations http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/ but basically, when your group in the 3x3x3 event comes up you'll be asked to hand in your cube to the scramblers and you will need to go and wait in the competitor's area (out of sight of the scramblers!). When your cube has been scrambled a judge (usually just another cuber from another group) will bring your cube (hidden), call your name (if necessary), and you will take your place at one of the competition timers. You can let the judge know if you're unfamiliar with the StackMat timer and they'll tell you what you need to know. When you are ready (the judge will ask you) the judge will reveal the cube and you will be given 15 seconds to examine the cube (without making any solving moves of course). You will have to start the timer and start solving within those 15 seconds and so the judge will give you warnings of when 8 seconds and 12 seconds have elapsed. You solve the cube (hopefully!) and then stop the timer. Your time will be recorded by the judge and you may have to sign the scorecard if there's a penalty. This will all be explained to you as long as you let someone know you haven't done this before. You will enjoy it (that's not a requirement, it's a prediction!)



Thank you so much! ^^ Thats exactly what I was looking for =P. Do you know how long the event usually lasts? Sorry for all the questions >_< It's just that I need to see if I can get a return journey home. =X


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 21, 2010)

leeho said:


> Thank you so much! ^^ Thats exactly what I was looking for =P. Do you know how long the event usually lasts? Sorry for all the questions >_< It's just that I need to see if I can get a return journey home. =X


 
The event is scheduled to run from 9-5:30 ish although this may change and we could slightly overrun. I'd recommend leaving plenty of time. We also usually have some kind of unofficial gathering afterwards so if you'd like to be part of that make sure you have suitable travel plans


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 21, 2010)

Robbytrooper said:


> I emailed from a warship! bobbing around in the North Atlantic!!!


 
Boat.


----------



## r_517 (Sep 21, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> The event is scheduled to run from 9-5:30 ish although this may change and we could slightly overrun. I'd recommend leaving plenty of time. We also usually have some kind of unofficial gathering afterwards so if you'd like to be part of that make sure you have suitable travel plans


 
i wish that we can make a bit late on Saturday so we may finish earlier on Sunday. in Bristol Spring quite a few people had to left before the closing ceremony 
ps: my return flight will be at 18:40. does anybody know how much time it may take from the venue to the airport?

Edit: just checked. it should take about 20 min walk from the venue to the Bristol Bus station or Temple Meads station. there will be a "Bristol Flyer Airport Express Link" bus running every 20 min departing from Bus station and take about 40 min to the airport.

Edit 2: WTF Ryanair requires to pay a handling fee of 5 euro for each trip now (wasn't needed if booked a return flight in the past)


----------



## leeho (Sep 21, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> The event is scheduled to run from 9-5:30 ish although this may change and we could slightly overrun. I'd recommend leaving plenty of time. We also usually have some kind of unofficial gathering afterwards so if you'd like to be part of that make sure you have suitable travel plans


 
Oh wow. Thats cool. =P I can only find a train that arrives in Bristol at 9:38am TT_TT I can't find any coaches that will arrive before 9. =[ Are there any other methods of transport? XD


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 21, 2010)

leeho said:


> Oh wow. Thats cool. =P I can only find a train that arrives in Bristol at 9:38am TT_TT I can't find any coaches that will arrive before 9. =[ Are there any other methods of transport? XD


Come down the evening before


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 21, 2010)

leeho said:


> Oh wow. Thats cool. =P I can only find a train that arrives in Bristol at 9:38am TT_TT I can't find any coaches that will arrive before 9. =[ Are there any other methods of transport? XD


 
Same here. Neither National Express nor Megabus coaches arrive early enough. And the trains are kinda expensive >.< Is it because it's still too early?


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 21, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Same here. Neither National Express nor Megabus coaches arrive early enough. And the trains are kinda expensive >.< Is it because it's still too early?


Trains are always more expensive during peak times. Leaving after 9.30 is better. Surely train fares are ok atm though, as you'll be getting advance fares.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 21, 2010)

leeho said:


> Oh wow. Thats cool. =P I can only find a train that arrives in Bristol at 9:38am TT_TT I can't find any coaches that will arrive before 9. =[ Are there any other methods of transport? XD


 
If you are only going to be a little bit late then we can put you in the second round of that event. Also, we'll probably have some quite unpopular events at the beginning of the day to avoid this situation.


----------



## flan (Sep 21, 2010)

Can I regester as flan? Everyone has called me flan since the dawn of time but Nathaniel is on my passport etc...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 21, 2010)

flan said:


> Can I regester as flan? Everyone has called me flan since the dawn of time but Nathaniel is on my passport etc...


No. Use your real name please. I am not entering you into the database as a food product if it isn't actually your name.


----------



## leeho (Sep 21, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> If you are only going to be a little bit late then we can put you in the second round of that event. Also, we'll probably have some quite unpopular events at the beginning of the day to avoid this situation.


 
Ohhh. I see. Thats good then =P. How does the 'round' system work? xS


----------



## flan (Sep 21, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> No. Use your real name please. I am not entering you into the database as a food product if it isn't actually your name.


 
Ok but for the record the names not from the food, its from my older brother not saying nathaniel right and saying flannel. Its as much my name as Dick is to Richard etc. Anyway thanks for clarifying, I'd better geedon and regester


----------



## joey (Sep 21, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> No. Use your real name please. I am not entering you into the database as a food product if it isn't actually your name.


 
Says us whose names in the database aren't on our passports


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 21, 2010)

joey said:


> Says us whose names in the database aren't on our passports


 Yeah that's true but at least mine is a normal abbreviation  I didn't enter that myself at my first competition though and I've actually thought about changing it to weird people out  ZOMG WHO IS CHARLOTTE COOPER. Joel to Joey I have never heard of before, and certainly not Nathaniel to Flan. I disagree that it's as much a nickname as Dick is to Richard, that's fairly established


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 21, 2010)

Is Joey actually Joseph then, or like Josepher, Joander or Joald or something?

Also, obligatory request for multiple rounds of square-1. No threats or anything; I'm just that reasonable.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 21, 2010)

My real first name is Rebecca.

No joke.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 21, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Also, obligatory request for multiple rounds of square-1. No threats or anything; I'm just that reasonable.


 If you get your way, then I should get multiple rounds of 4bld. Even though there isn't even one atm. Otherwise I'm unregistering and never competing again


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 21, 2010)

... and setting up a Blindfold Cube Association?


----------



## flan (Sep 21, 2010)

I DEMAND TO HAVE SOME BOOZE!

Edit : that wasnt necessary, sorry.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 21, 2010)

flan said:


> I DEMAND TO HAVE SOME BOOZE!
> 
> Edit : that wasnt necessary, sorry.


 
Eagerly awaiting your registration so that I have something to do 

Simon - there won't be, sorry. This isn't quite like the other competitions in Bristol. This is larger scale and there just isn't enough time for that. I will probably put a schedule of some kind together in the next couple of weeks but more than likely I won't get round to this until after Euro.

The Stringers on the competitors page are a family that all love cubing! Louis is 12, Summer is 9 and Ryder is 7 and they will all be competing. I think that's really nice  It's also especially good because we have a childrens' event for 12 and under and I was worried we would only have 4 kids or something 

My flat is also now pretty much at max capacity so don't be surprised if I decline you for a spot on my luxury floor. I lie, it's wooden, very uncomfortable and there is nothing but hamster gnawing noise and fish bowl pump sound in my living room.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 21, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Is Joey actually Joseph then, or like Josepher, Joander or Joald or something?
> 
> Also, obligatory request for multiple rounds of square-1. No threats or anything; I'm just that reasonable.


 
Joey is Joel. Read my post, boy!


----------



## r_517 (Sep 21, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> If you get your way, then I should get multiple rounds of 4bld. Even though there isn't even one atm. Otherwise I'm unregistering and never competing again


WE DEMAND FOUR ROUNDS OF CLOCK. OTHERWISE I WOULD SMASH MY CLOCK ONTO THE GROUND!
oh wait, a good clock is somewhat more valuable than a memory isn't it


----------



## flan (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm sorry I got distracted by late night homwork and now I'm in bed on my iPod. Shall regester tommorow after school.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 21, 2010)

I didn't realise the Joel to Joey was the same Joey 

Also, illogical nickname much? It's got one more syllable  (...depending on how you say Joel...)

I also forgive the singular round of sq1. As long as I get sub-13 average I'm happy


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 21, 2010)

Registered. If I go on Saturday, it will have been 364 days since my last competition


----------



## Escher (Sep 21, 2010)

Excuse me if I grab the microphone at any point and start demanding cookies.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 21, 2010)

So I'll take that as an "I'm going" then?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 21, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> I didn't realise the Joel to Joey was the same Joey
> 
> Also, illogical nickname much? It's got one more syllable  (...depending on how you say Joel...)
> 
> I also forgive the singular round of sq1. As long as I get sub-13 average I'm happy


 
Well Dutch Joel is kind of like two syllables... But saying Joel is a bit harsh on the mouth I find 


ben1996123 said:


> Registered. If I go on Saturday, it will have been 364 days since my last competition



Haven't had your registration Ben, where did you send it?



Escher said:


> Excuse me if I grab the microphone at any point and start demanding cookies.



This is welcomed. I'll make sure I'm well stocked at mine. Also I'll get better crisps than last time. Those were grim.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 21, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> So I'll take that as an "I'm going" then?


 
HE'S REGISTERED and even on the website already. Rowy is efficient. <3


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 21, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Haven't had your registration Ben, where did you send it?



I sent it to the link that was on the registration page, [email protected]


----------



## Escher (Sep 21, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> HE'S REGISTERED and even on the website already. Rowy is efficient. <3



<3


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 21, 2010)

31 competitors already is quite good. Registration hasn't even been open for 48 hours! If you know anyone that is coming but hasn't registered yet, pester them because we'll have to cap the number of competitors due to the room size etc.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 21, 2010)

Robert Yau must be so awesome at BLD that he gets a '0' instead of 'x' like everyone else at the competitors' page


----------



## joey (Sep 21, 2010)

Maybe 2x2 will be on Saturday too, Ben.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 22, 2010)

Does anyone wanna race me at Skewb?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 22, 2010)

joey said:


> Maybe 2x2 will be on Saturday too, Ben.


 
Good use of comma there, Joey. Yeah I've just put Ben down for 3 atm because we don't know the schedule. I'll update it once the schedule is up and Ben has seen and chosen which events he wants to do.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 22, 2010)

I think I'm going, just waiting to hear back from someone I've kept in touch with from UK Masters 09 to sort out accomodation before I register.

@Kirjava: I'll race you at skewb if you want , but you will probably win. I think I might try practicing skewb BLD for a laugh (my previous BLD solve was comms only as a tribute to cubecast ).


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 22, 2010)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I think I'm going, just waiting to hear back from someone I've kept in touch with from UK Masters 09 to sort out accomodation before I register.
> 
> @Kirjava: I'll race you at skewb if you want , but you will probably win. I think I might try practicing skewb BLD for a laugh (my previous BLD solve was comms only as a tribute to cubecast ).


 
Who from UK Masters? I may be able to shed light on the situation if they've contacted me!


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 22, 2010)

Skewb BLD is actually kinda hard.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 22, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Skewb BLD is actually kinda hard.


Not sure I even know what it is yet though. I'll wiki it now and see if I could bld it

EDIT: I might have solved one in Sweden. Not sure though


----------



## joey (Sep 22, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Good use of comma there, Joey. Yeah I've just put Ben down for 3 atm because we don't know the schedule. I'll update it once the schedule is up and Ben has seen and chosen which events he wants to do.


 
I was actually, right for once :O


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 22, 2010)

Should I bring cake or some kind of cereals again?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 22, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Should I bring cake or some kind of cereals again?


 
Always extremely welcome. You and Michael are my favourite guests because he brings beer and you bring breakfast foods/cake.


----------



## Robbytrooper (Sep 22, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> If you are only going to be a little bit late then we can put you in the second round of that event. Also, we'll probably have some quite unpopular events at the beginning of the day to avoid this situation.


 
Fantastic, Charlie, If I'd known that's all that was needed to get into the second round, I wouldn't have been so punctual for the national,

Charlie, my train doesn't get in until 4 o'clock, put me down for the final!!!


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 22, 2010)

Heh, I can bring alcohol too =D Seriously, considering I actually live fairly nearby, I can bring some random foodstuffs considering how you're putting people up for the night and are organising a competition


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 22, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Heh, I can bring alcohol too =D Seriously, considering I actually live fairly nearby, I can bring some random foodstuffs considering how you're putting people up for the night and are organising a competition


 
Yay people are 18 now, this makes things easier. That would be brilliant. I'll make sure I'm well stocked on bread/cereal/milk/tea/coffee/soft drinks/bananas/crisps/cookies but any further additions would be welcomed. I know I should just offer to cook at mine to make things easier for everyone but I seriously cannot be bothered  Also, not sure I have enough plates. Feel free to stay Friday/Sunday night if you want to hang out with people, I really don't mind.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 22, 2010)

I was 18 last competition too =/


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 22, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> I was 18 last competition too =/


 
I mean last year and stuff


----------



## r_517 (Sep 22, 2010)

already 34 competitors from 7 countries awesome


----------



## jiggy (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm still unsure whether or not I'll be attending this comp, I think if I do it will be more to meet the people as I'd really like to be faster for my first competition. 

When do you guys think the latest I could get a bed at the YHA would be? When is the cut-off for registration? Also, I assume people are turning up on Friday, as opposed to crazy crazy early on Saturday? 

Cheers! =)


----------



## r_517 (Sep 22, 2010)

jiggy said:


> I'm still unsure whether or not I'll be attending this comp, I think if I do it will be more to meet the people as I'd really like to be faster for my first competition.
> 
> When do you guys think the latest I could get a bed at the YHA would be? When is the cut-off for registration? Also, I assume people are turning up on Friday, as opposed to crazy crazy early on Saturday?
> 
> Cheers! =)


i contacted YHA yesterday and they said the vacancy is so limited that it might be booked up very soon. i booked Friday&Saturday nights, like most people.
the cut off should be a week before the comp if my memo is not failing me again


----------



## flan (Sep 22, 2010)

r_517 said:


> i contacted YHA yesterday and they said the vacancy is so limited that it might be booked up very soon. i booked Friday&Saturday nights, like most people.
> the cut off should be a week before the comp if my memo is not failing me again


 
Yeesh I had better book!


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 22, 2010)

is leon still cubing?

is cookingfat still cubing?

also - have we got enough time to chip in and get return flights for a certain travelling gentleman that once resided in the netherlands?


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 22, 2010)

Crap..I better book too..though I'm not sure if I want to stay Friday night =/


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 22, 2010)

A few questions answered:

Registration for the competition will close one week before the event but it's quite likely that we will be full capacity wise by then. We still have quite a lot of room, but for timing/organisational purposes we have to be careful about how many people we can have at the competition (this includes guests as they also take up space!). The rate at which I've been getting registrations of new competitors is steady and there are lots of query emails about people that intend to register. Leon is still cubing, I have him on facebook if you want to find him to add him, he wanted to go to UK Masters so maybe he'll go to this instead. If people can only get to the venue for 10/11am on the Saturday, it's possible that I can put a side event at the beginning of the day, but 3x3x3 will have to start no later than 10am to fit three rounds in. The hostel seems to fill up very quickly, so I would step on it. There are other medium priced hotels that wouldn't be too bad if you were to share with another cuber or two, so if it turns out that the YHA fills up I will post some details of other places that won't be as close.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Sep 22, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> is leon still cubing?


Yes, he PM'd me on YouTube to say he would be attending this comp.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 23, 2010)

Soory guy I wont be able to go
School and stuff


----------



## r_517 (Sep 23, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Soory guy I wont be able to go
> School and stuff


 
that's bad. i wanna see that "Clock boy"(with twisted facial expressions)


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 23, 2010)

My NR single might remain intact!

Seriously though, be a shame to not see you.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Sep 23, 2010)

Quick question- will there be a t-shirt?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 23, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> Quick question- will there be a t-shirt?


 
I'll be wearing one!

Srsly - if there isn't one, you can have one of mine - I have too many for the drawer to close properly!


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 23, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> I'll be wearing one!
> 
> Srsly - if there isn't one, you can have one of mine - I have too many for the drawer to close properly!


 
WIN!!!!!

I could do with a couple.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 23, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> WIN!!!!!
> 
> I could do with a couple.



For you James, there's the one-of-a-kind Intuitive F2L shirt. I think you would carry that one well.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 23, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> For you James, there's the one-of-a-kind Intuitive F2L shirt. I think you would carry that one well.


 
I did fall in love with that when I saw it. :tu

This and this are my true favourites though.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 24, 2010)

There was talk about there maybe being a t-shirt but nothing is set in stone - I'll chase it up. (Andrew, you'll get one at Euro anyway I imagine). People are always very split on t-shirts, either they love them and want as many as possible that have cube related stuff on, or they think they are terrible and wear them as PJs at a maximum. I quite like to have them as momentos (albeit moments I wear in the house).


----------



## joey (Sep 24, 2010)

My extra dusseldorf t-shirt is used to cover the light on my speakers 

My Euro2008 is used to collect dust at my parent's house.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 24, 2010)

I would like a T-shirt, simply because I've never had a cubing T-shirt before


----------



## Robbytrooper (Sep 24, 2010)

A man can never have enough T-shirts!


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 24, 2010)

On the topic of T shirts, you might see me in a new jumper this year =O


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 24, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> I would like a T-shirt, simply because I've never had a cubing T-shirt before


 
Don't worry Amos - you can have one of mine. I have a couple of cubing T-shirts that are very special to me but I also have a couple that I feel good about gifting. So there's one for you, one for James (that one's actually special!), and one for Andrew (if he still wants one!). This has got me thinking about T-shirts - perhaps I'll bring some random non-cubing T-Shirts to give to random people.


----------



## Toad (Sep 24, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> I would like a T-shirt, simply because I've never had a cubing T-shirt before


 
Same 

James: I very much doubt we'd be able to get anywhere near enough money to get him over here... A shame, I know.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 24, 2010)

I can haz T-shirt too? anyway almost sub 30 =) for competition


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 24, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Don't worry Amos - you can have one of mine. I have a couple of cubing T-shirts that are very special to me but I also have a couple that I feel good about gifting. So there's one for you, one for James (that one's actually special!), and one for Andrew (if he still wants one!). This has got me thinking about T-shirts - perhaps I'll bring some random non-cubing T-Shirts to give to random people.


 
Aww thanks! Though I don't think we're the same size


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm thinking of ordering some V-cubes. Basically I want the white 5x5 and 6x6. Wondering if anyone happens to want a new *white 7x7* because it would benefit both of us if I bought the whole set and sold the 7x7 on. It would work out at *£30* inc. shipping, rather than the usual £35 if you buy one on it's own. If no-one is interested I'll just get a new 7x7 for myself so that I can do multibld 7x7


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 25, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> ...Wondering if anyone happens to want a new *white 7x7*...



ME ME ME ME ME!

EDIT: Also, I was thinking about doing a group combined order for dayan 444s on lightake. We could all chip in and buy 5-9 Dayan 444s for around £13-14 each (we wouldn't save THAT much money, but still we would save money).


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 25, 2010)

id be up for buying a dayan 4x4


----------



## joey (Sep 25, 2010)

You'd save less than £1, and if they didin't arrive in time (somehow), you'd have to ship them to the people which would cost.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah ok, maybe not such a good idea.

Anyway my first goal for UK Open 2010:

sub-30 podium WR with Breandan, Rowan, and me

I don't know how that's gonna happen though


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 26, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Anyway my first goal for UK Open 2010:
> 
> sub-30 podium WR with Breandan, Rowan, and me
> 
> *I don't know how that's gonna happen though *



It's not going to happen.  If you guys will have a sub33 sum I will be surprised.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 26, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> ME ME ME ME ME!


Damn the lack of quote trees. I shall order them in a sec, and give it to you at UK Open, unless you want me to send it?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 26, 2010)

Erm, I think it would probably be easier for me to just pay and pick it up at UK Open 

Can't wait to start my 777 training


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 26, 2010)

I've just started my 5x5 and 6x6 training


----------



## flan (Sep 26, 2010)

I just booked yha friday + satuday


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 26, 2010)

im still deciding which flights to get:/


----------



## Escher (Sep 26, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> It's not going to happen.  If you guys will have a sub33 sum I will be surprised.



I think there are good conditions for that though;

Rob will have just competed in Euro (right?), firstly giving him more comp experience considering what little he already has, but also meaning that the UK Open will feel a lot smaller and lower pressure and thus he'll be more likely to get good results (and a good result for Rob would be sub 10.50).

Breandan often does well under pressure (Worlds anyone?) and the UK Open will have a one-at-a-time final as it always does, with only a few people in. Plus he's improved a lot lately (sub 9 avg 100) and is doing better under 'personal' pressure (9.57 avg on vid).

The main thing for me is that all 3 of the 3x3 rounds are on the first day. I have an awful habit of burning out by doing thousands of solves on the first day and being really tired for the second. If you look over my competition history it's the one day competitions where I do well in more things, and in the 2 day competitions I do better on the first day. It'll also be my first competition after two pretty big competitions in North America, both where I put a lot of pressure on myself because at the time I thought they would be my last competitions full stop. Plus I've suffered quite badly from PLL case variance (a ton of Ns and G perms in the past 2 comps), but that's just me being *****y 

So have faith! <3


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 26, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> EDIT: Also, I was thinking about doing a group combined order for dayan 444s on lightake. We could all chip in and buy 5-9 Dayan 444s for around £13-14 each (we wouldn't save THAT much money, but still we would save money).


 
I would be in for a Dayan 4x4x4 and pick it up at the comp. Order should be in on time I reckon. Nice idea .


----------



## r_517 (Sep 26, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> im still deciding which flights to get:/


Mine
Fri Dublin (DUB) 07:50
Sun	Bristol (BRS) 18:40


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 26, 2010)

Escher said:


> I think there are good conditions for that though;
> 
> Rob will have just competed in Euro (right?), firstly giving him more comp experience considering what little he already has, but also meaning that the UK Open will feel a lot smaller and lower pressure and thus he'll be more likely to get good results (and a good result for Rob would be sub 10.50).
> 
> ...


 
Maybe not this year, things are likely to change if we have mega loads of competitors!


----------



## Escher (Sep 27, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Maybe not this year, things are likely to change if we have mega loads of competitors!



But I love one at a time :3

Understandable though, given the rate of people signing on I wouldn't be surprised if we ended up with 100+


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 27, 2010)

Escher said:


> So have faith! <3


 
First of all: I love you guys!  You are all amazing and really good speedcubers! 

But: I've always been the kind of pessimistic/realistic guy, who doesn't expect something extremely good to happen, which:

- avoids putting pressure on anyone
- makes the result a surprise
- which makes it even a bigger accomplishment and creates a bigger smile on many faces 

I do know that the three of you are capable of doing this, I just don't see it happen yet. But any good result you will get, I will be happy with it, especially if I get the chance to watch it from the first line. 

Plus in my experience the way of counting the possible good accomplishments, and saying out loud (or writing down in public) kind of destroys them. Maarten has been saying many things about breaking the WR for clock and that didn't work out very well yet, did it? 

(Also I was pessimistic about Feliks and that worked out quite well. )


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 27, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I've traced it out in chalk.


 
If I would ever tell a girl that I chalked out a body-figure on the ground for her.... police sirens


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 27, 2010)

Escher said:


> But I love one at a time :3
> 
> Understandable though, given the rate of people signing on I wouldn't be surprised if we ended up with 100+


 
We definitely won't, the lovely Seventowns folk and I agree it must be capped before that. I can't handle organising more than that in a two day time schedule and the room won't take it. Sweatyrama, no thanks


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 29, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Mine
> Fri Dublin (DUB) 07:50
> Sun	Bristol (BRS) 18:40


 
im getting that flight home i think its only 7 euro one way per person:O


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 29, 2010)

anyone need a teamblind partner?


----------



## flan (Sep 29, 2010)

Ive already regestered as not doing it. But if its possible to change regestration then I need one


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 30, 2010)

Wait, I don't think I registered for team bld =/


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah just email your adjustments. I won't update anything until Tuesday because of going to Euro, so don't stress!


----------



## Radcuber (Oct 4, 2010)

I live in Chippenham so would it be OK to just go there and come back for both days? If I were to go it'd be only for one event... 3x3 lol


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 4, 2010)

Normally, once you get there, you are not allowed out the building untill the very final event has finished. I wanted to drive home on the saturday at the last two day event I went to, but wasn't allowed.


----------



## Radcuber (Oct 4, 2010)

Wtf? How'd people get to their hotels then? Or do you mean the very last event of the day?


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 4, 2010)

lol. I was kidding. You can come and go as you please really. As long as you do your share of judging/scrambling etc and are there when your name is called. I find time really flies though, and I don't often go anywhere. I forgot to eat once.


----------



## flan (Oct 4, 2010)

ha I believed you :/


----------



## gasmus (Oct 5, 2010)

Anyone have any spaces in their rooms? We only got round to booking accomodation tonight and cant find anywhere free:/ I'l have my sleeping bag so all i need is a solid surface and a roof but i dont know about my mum or my sister. Of course we will chip in. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 5, 2010)

gasmus said:


> Anyone have any spaces in their rooms? We only got round to booking accomodation tonight and cant find anywhere free:/ I'l have my sleeping bag so all i need is a solid surface and a roof but i dont know about my mum or my sister. Of course we will chip in.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated!


 
Maybe try the Future Inn hotel, that isn't far, one of the Marriot hotels or there is a Travelodge nearby too. That should help.

Sorry I can't offer you a place here, but I'm really packed.

If anyone else was thinking of asking me to stay at mine, please don't, because I hate having to say no  

At the moment it's Joey, Thom B, Rowan, Simon, Aili (?), Fillipo, Frank, Olivér, Bence (?), Michael, Daniel and Andrew. Those are the people who asked first - sorry to anyone else who is stuck but I don't even know how these people will fit!


----------



## Toad (Oct 6, 2010)

Just one month to go ladies and gentlemen...


----------



## r_517 (Oct 6, 2010)

Agassi said that he succeeded to book YHA by phone, while the online service said that there were no space left


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 6, 2010)

I booked a double room at the Premier Inn from Friday until Monday (3 nights). If anyone wants to share with me, just PM me.

Charlie, if you need any help in setting up the competition (in preparation or on the day) please let me know, I'm always there for you.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 6, 2010)

jazzthief81 said:


> Charlie, if you need any help in setting up the competition (in preparation or on the day) please let me know, I'm always there for you.



+1 i will be arriving on Friday morning. the hostel won't let me check-in until 5 hours after my arrival. if u need help, feel free to call me


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm arriving Friday morning too, so I can volunteer to give a hand if needed.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 6, 2010)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I'm arriving Friday morning too, so I can volunteer to give a hand if needed.


 
You, sir, need a prize a for best speedsolving name!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 6, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> You, sir, need a prize a for best speedsolving name!


 
Why thank you . For those wondering how it came about, I was bored (and a little hyper) one night and wanted a random, bizarre MSN name, and I liked it so much I've used it since then for various things.

Matt


----------



## Toad (Oct 6, 2010)

I LIVE IN BRISTOL SO CAN HELP WHENEVER YOU WANT 

Do I win?


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 6, 2010)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Why thank you . For those wondering how it came about, I was bored (and a little hyper) one night and wanted a random, bizarre MSN name, and I liked it so much I've used it since then for various things.
> Bob


 
Fixed.

Toad, there will never be another, but you are just one animal. Bob is two!


----------



## r_517 (Oct 7, 2010)

49 cubers from 12 countries! that's exciting and it's good to see two Irish cubers
ps: i think Grace's WCAID should be 2009FARR01


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks to everyone offering to help out with setting up on Friday. In order to make things run as smoothly as possible it will be easier for me to grab a few people from mine/Bristol based (Joey/Thom/Toad/Simon?) Is that okay with you guys?

I'm about to do a draft of the schedule. The important things are that first thing on Saturday will not be 3x3x3 but a smaller side event to allow people with longer journeys to get to Bristol in time for 10-10.30pm when the first 3x3x3 round will start.

There will be three rounds of 3x3x3 and two rounds of 2x2x2 and 4x4x4. Time permitting this may also include 5x5x5 final and one for Square-1/Clock given the high standard in the UK and it would be a good opportunity to give world class competitors to solve twice. These finals (except 3x3x3) will probably have 5 people in.

The main cube events will be spread over two days so that there is no 'side event' day, although unusually the finals will be on the Saturday, as will the under 12s unofficial competition. As for the format of the final, I am undecided. Time wise this is going to be a packed schedule, time limits for doing averages for example, will be quite tough so for the 3x3x3 final we can either have fewer people and a one by one situation, or more people with a normal round. Your thoughts please!

As there are quite a few new competitors, I would like there to be a "this is how you use the stackmat/put your cube down for scrambling/wait in the competitors' area" session. If possible I'd like this to run during the first event on Saturday (which will probably be magic and master magic). Can I ask two people to be available to do this for new competitors? Anyone will do, just as long as you aren't competing in magics and have competed before!

Another thing, sorry, I like to waffle, I am going to see if we can get a table at a restaurant in the evening on Saturday to relieve my long suffering flat mate and to avoid another McDonald's visit. Probably a Pizza Express or something like that. Naturally I'll need to book in advance, so express your interest - thanks!


----------



## Toad (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm fine with helping out on the Friday, lectures officially finish at 2 and I need to be at Temple Meads station at about 8 so I can help between those times. If you need me outside of those times I'm sure it'll be possible anyway.

I'd also be happy to do that newcomers how2stackmat thing if you want, and most certainly interested in a restaurant trip (with my guest too)!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 7, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I'm fine with helping out on the Friday, lectures officially finish at 2 and I need to be at Temple Meads station at about 8 so I can help between those times. If you need me outside of those times I'm sure it'll be possible anyway.
> 
> I'd also be happy to do that newcomers how2stackmat thing if you want, and most certainly interested in a restaurant trip (with my guest too)!!


 
Brilliant, you are now chief of stackmat instruction. Thanks  Brilliant you can help out. If you aren't needed in those times just come to mine, that's fine!


----------



## Toad (Oct 7, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Brilliant, you are now chief of stackmat instruction. Thanks  Brilliant you can help out. If you aren't needed in those times just come to mine, that's fine!


 
Ok sounds good 

I'd better just check the regulations incase I've missed anything, don't wanna teach people wrongly!!


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh crap..YHA is fully booked already? Grr..now I need to look for somewhere else to stay..probably wherever Breandan's staying


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 7, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Thanks to everyone offering to help out with setting up on Friday. In order to make things run as smoothly as possible it will be easier for me to grab a few people from mine/Bristol based (Joey/Thom/Toad/Simon?) Is that okay with you guys?



No probs.



CharlieCooper said:


> There will be three rounds of 3x3x3 and two rounds of 2x2x2 and 4x4x4.



Oh yeaaaaaah.



CharlieCooper said:


> Another thing, sorry, I like to waffle, I am going to see if we can get a table at a restaurant in the evening on Saturday to relieve my long suffering flat mate and to avoid another McDonald's visit. Probably a Pizza Express or something like that. Naturally I'll need to book in advance, so express your interest - thanks!


 
As long as I get to eat and talk about cubes I'll be more than content


----------



## Toad (Oct 7, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> As long as I get to eat and talk about cubes I'll be more than content


 
TALK ABOUT CUBES?! WHAT DO YOU THINK THIS IS?!!? A CUBING COMPETITION?!?!!??

Mad man.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 7, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Oh crap..YHA is fully booked already? Grr..now I need to look for somewhere else to stay..probably wherever Breandan's staying


 
Apparently if you call them they have more space!


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 7, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> TALK ABOUT CUBES?! WHAT DO YOU THINK THIS IS?!!? A CUBING COMPETITION?!?!!??


 
You have no idea how much cubing I talk 

I honestly don't know how people put up with me.


----------



## gasmus (Oct 7, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Oh crap..YHA is fully booked already? Grr..now I need to look for somewhere else to stay..probably wherever Breandan's staying


 
Actually i phoned yesterday and there were free spaces i think they said we have the last room on one of the nights though... If you're stuck we could probably sneak you in


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes yes yes please to clock final 
Im up for food on friday too


----------



## Toad (Oct 7, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Yes yes yes please to clock final
> Im up for food on *friday* too


 
Did you mean Saturday? Or are you saying Friday as well as Saturday?


----------



## r_517 (Oct 7, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Oh crap..YHA is fully booked already? Grr..now I need to look for somewhere else to stay..probably wherever Breandan's staying


 
just call their phone. they only put 50%ish of their vacant rooms on the internet.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 7, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Yes yes yes please to clock final
> Im up for food on friday too


 


randomtoad said:


> Did you mean Saturday? Or are you saying Friday as well as Saturday?


 
Friday we can... go to McDonald's? Or do something at mine. Bit cold for a BBQ again mind, also, I'm not sure we should risk death like we did last time fort he sake of a few burnt sausages 

Clock is final is massively for you, Daniel! Well, others too, but at your standard you should definitely have the opportunity to solve twice if the schedule allows.

You know how I said I was about to do the schedule? I just started a Square-1 average instead. I'm back on the schedule now.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 7, 2010)

I am very sorry to say this, but I am not going to be able to make it.  It would be 2 days off from work which I cannot afford for this competition. (Technically I can but that would mean I would have to work right after Christmas, which would lead to my mom killing me, which I don't want right now. )

I am sorry Charlie, please remove me from the list.



gasmus said:


> Actually i phoned yesterday and there were free spaces i think they said we have the last room on one of the nights though... If you're stuck *we could probably sneak you in*


 
Which would make the hotel say: NINJA'D! 



r_517 said:


> 49 cubers from 12 countries!


 
Sorry for making this 48 cubers from 11 countries. :S


----------



## Toad (Oct 7, 2010)

No Olivér!!


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 7, 2010)

Due to confusion I shall say that I am up for food anytime anyday.

I shall try not to go back to failing at clock in comps. Thankfully I'm not the only good solver there. Of course you went sub11 at Euros and Mark and Sam are very quick too. Should be high quality all round.

Sorry for the lack of quotes but my touch doesn't like them ATM


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 7, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> I am very sorry to say this, but I am not going to be able to make it.


We will miss you Olivér


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 7, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> I am very sorry to say this, but I am not going to be able to make it.  It would be 2 days off from work which I cannot afford for this competition. (Technically I can but that would mean I would have to work right after Christmas, which would lead to my mom killing me, which I don't want right now. )
> 
> I am sorry Charlie, please remove me from the list.
> 
> ...


 
Extremely sad news, but I totally understand 

Upon reviewing the schedule, I think it's extremely unlikely that we can have second rounds for anything but 3x3x3. The volume of competitors and the restrictions we obviously have on how long we can stay in the room makes it quite hard. I am trying to shuffle things around, but no promises. It's that, or ditch 6 and 7. That may cause a mutiny.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 7, 2010)

I will be chief clearer-upper at the end.

Is there any scope for cuncurrent events? Say, you do either clock or pyraminx, or sq1 instead of 2x2? I dunno. 

Either way, the Magics are far too much of important event, so please don't ditch them.


----------



## Escher (Oct 7, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> I am not going to be able to make it.



But, but, I love you! 

Re: Helping out - I'll do what I can, I'm happy to bully people into judging or scrambling (and obviously judge and scramble myself) if needs be.

I'll come to the meal! I am very poor though  

Also Charlie: enter me into Sq-1


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 7, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> I will be chief clearer-upper at the end.
> 
> Is there any scope for cuncurrent events? Say, you do either clock or pyraminx, or sq1 instead of 2x2? I dunno.
> 
> Either way, the Magics are far too much of important event, so please don't ditch them.


 
Won't get rid of magics, they are fast and easy, no scrambling. Easy peasy. I don't think parallel events would work well in terms of organisation. The scrambling would be a nightmare, as would the judging, I can see it being drama central!

I will have a think about it, but it's looking like an event or two may need to be sacrificed.


Escher said:


> But, but, I love you!
> 
> Re: Helping out - I'll do what I can, I'm happy to bully people into judging or scrambling (and obviously judge and scramble myself) if needs be.
> 
> ...


 
I shall as soon as I update... which will be when someone else registers


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't think many would care if you ditched 6x6x6 and 7x7x7.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 7, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I don't think many would care if you ditched 6x6x6 and 7x7x7.


 
This is what I'm thinking. While fewer people are competing in BLD, I think those people would be more upset not to compete in their event than those doing 6 and 7. Ditto for other events. The problems with scrambling and judging with those puzzles are also just tedious, really.

I'll mull it over for the afternoon and the schedule will be up tonight as I've finished it if I can solve this big cube issue.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 7, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> *I will be chief clearer-upper at the end.*
> 
> Is there any scope for cuncurrent events? Say, you do either clock or pyraminx, or sq1 instead of 2x2? I dunno.
> 
> Either way, the Magics are far too much of important event, so please don't ditch them.


 
This is so awesome - thank you so much. On both days we will tidy almost everything in preparation for the final/H2H rounds to make for an easy exit afterwards. All hands on deck would be brilliant


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 7, 2010)

Not if you drop big cubes though..........
lol.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 7, 2010)

Shall give YHA a call after I top up my credits later. 
Who're you staying with Breandan?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 7, 2010)

oh god I hope you don't drop BLD


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 7, 2010)

I vote for ditching 6 and 7. They are fairly similar to 4 and 5 and nobody actually specialises in them in the uk afaik


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yea whatever you do just don't touch BLD =/


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 7, 2010)

Escher said:


> (and obviously judge and scramble myself)



...and give yourself those special scrambles? THIS IS HOW YOU GET SO GOOD!!!! 

Saturday night Pizza Express big table please! 

Ditch 7x7x7 keep 6x6x6??? (edit: I'm rubbish at both - don't care that much!)

Michael.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 7, 2010)

I would like to keep 7x7 so I can get an official mean. Alas, I think the cut off would have to be sub7, maybe quicker, so I'd probably miss it anyway. To that end, i'm not too worried.


----------



## Toad (Oct 7, 2010)

6x6 and 7x7 take so long. Admittedly, some people love them, but I don't think it's worth it for how long they take. If JDL refuses to clear up, I happily will!!


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm definitely up for pizza on Friday.
I'm arriving Saturday morning, so I'll do my best to help set up depending on what time I get there.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'd love to join for pizza on Saturday. Do they also have extra spicy ones that make you tremble?

I'm not doing 6 and 7 but I actually enjoy scrambling them and challenging myself to get the scramble right. At German Open I had a great time just scrambling 6's and 7's all evening, although I had a cool scramble partner sitting next to me to chat with (Macky) and Charlie made sure I was never out of beer. 

Don't know if that helps sorting out the schedule...


----------



## Escher (Oct 7, 2010)

Christ almighty this thread is larger than the Euro thread and we're still a month away from the competition!

Any cool/NR breaking goals for this comp? 
I know I'd at least like not to fail at 3x3 like I have done in every comp so far.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmm...hoping for sub11.5 avg on 3x3 NR (if it's still NR by that time =/)
And finally a decent BLD
And will probably practise 5x5 so sub1:50 average by some miracle lolol


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmm...hoping for sub11.5 avg on 3x3 NR (if it's still NR by that time =/)
And finally a decent BLD
And will probably practise 5x5 so sub1:50 average by some miracle lolol


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 7, 2010)

Escher said:


> Any cool/NR breaking goals for this comp?
> I know I'd at least like not to fail at 3x3 like I have done in every comp so far.


 
Unless there's any dark horse with master magic - I want that avg NR. I can smash sub2.9 avgs 12 for fun now, soo......

Also, if I'm only coming with Brett, I should be available to scramble every category, except Pyraminx. I'm not a fan.


----------



## gasmus (Oct 7, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Shall give YHA a call after I top up my credits later.
> Who're you staying with Breandan?


 
My mum and my sister. Also i dont suppose you have another guhong like your amazing one i could maybe borrow/buy? That cube is just wow. and mine is too loose now:/

as for 6&7, i think most people would preffer 2 rounds of 4&5. Also, that way Rob/Chris has more chance of getting the 4x4 NR back


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok, I've decided, we are scrapping 6 and 7. 

Nobody is fussed enough and even though fewer people are competing in other side events like clock, square-1, there are people coming that really care about those whereas nobody seems to be bothered about 6 and 7. James, you said that you want an official mean, but to be honest the cut offs would be crazy low and the whole thing a tad pointless  This means there is scope for a few small finals of 5 people. I'm back from my taxing day of shopping and I'm onto the schedule again. It'll go up in the next couple of hours, provided I'm not assassinated. 

Dinner is very much limited by where has space for us, and I know that Pizza Express should. Failing that there is one of my favourite places... Zero Degrees, which has a similar menu but TERRIBLE lighting (uh oh) and is a bit more expensive so I'm not sure how people feel about that. Google away. I shall think of some other alternatives too.

Breandan - Have you any spare Gu Hongs that are actually alright that I can buy from you? I'm probably not as fussy as you when it comes to cubes and I'm kind of desperate to get a better cube to practise on before the comp!


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 7, 2010)

gasmus said:


> My mum and my sister. Also i dont suppose you have another guhong like your amazing one i could maybe borrow/buy? That cube is just wow. and mine is too loose now:/
> 
> as for 6&7, i think most people would preffer 2 rounds of 4&5. Also, that way Rob/Chris has more chance of getting the 4x4 NR back


 
Oh hmm..probably not too good to crash in with your family 

Sadly I only have one Guhong..but if you wanna borrow it for the day it's totally fine..you can just let me use one of yours, I think they're not bad. Though if you don't like the stickers you can resticker it with your own stickers (mine are chipping off anyway). But then that'll be like giving me a set of free stickers


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2010)

Escher said:


> Any cool/NR breaking goals for this comp?



MAGIC (sub 1 single, sub 1.1 average). 2x2 if I don't completely fail


----------



## chrisness (Oct 7, 2010)

Escher said:


> Any cool/NR breaking goals for this comp?


 



gasmus said:


> Also, that way Rob/Chris has more chance of getting the 4x4 NR back



You have made it very difficult for us, but that is my goal 

I think it's a good decision to forget 6/7 this time since we have cubers capable of getting WR/ER/NR in other events and it would be a shame not to give them much opportunity.

Count me in for dinner on Fri/Sat too!

Chris


----------



## Escher (Oct 7, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> MAGIC (sub 1 single, sub 1.1 average). 2x2 if I don't completely fail



Gl, at the risk of sounding arrogant it'd be nice to have some competition to get me back into practice 
I don't even possess a 2x2 atm, I'm going to have to borrow somebody elses on the day...


----------



## gasmus (Oct 7, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Breandan - Have you any spare Gu Hongs that are actually alright that I can buy from you? I'm probably not as fussy as you when it comes to cubes and I'm kind of desperate to get a better cube to practise on before the comp!


 
yes I have 2 spares. You can have the one with an old A core, its not as good but the red face explodes on the other one sooo... If you have an a5 core lying around (or better, an a3 which i think is what Amos's has) it will be better. If you want it before the competition just pm/e-mail me your address and i'l send it to you



amostay2004 said:


> Oh hmm..probably not too good to crash in with your family
> 
> Sadly I only have one Guhong..but if you wanna borrow it for the day it's totally fine..you can just let me use one of yours, I think they're not bad. Though if you don't like the stickers you can resticker it with your own stickers (mine are chipping off anyway). But then that'll be like giving me a set of free stickers



Wow man thanks alot! i'm afraid i'm gonna have to accept that offer and yeah i could only use it with my colour scheme so i'l happily re-sticker as long as you're ok with it^^

and they already said they wouldnt mind if anyone wanted to stay with us but i understand if you dont want to


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 7, 2010)

gasmus said:


> yes I have 2 spares. You can have the one with an old A core, its not as good but the red face explodes on the other one sooo... If you have an a5 core lying around (or better, an a3 which i think is what Amos's has) it will be better. If you want it before the competition just pm/e-mail me your address and i'l send it to you


 
Ahhh legend Breandan. Will PM you my address! Just let me know how much you want for it (I don't actually own an A5 so the core that is in it will do.).

Amos, I need to calculate the space on my floor since a few people won't come anymore, but I may have space for you. I'm waiting to hear from Frank and Aili about whether or not they'll come.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 7, 2010)

Also, schedule is up!


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 7, 2010)

gasmus said:


> yes
> Wow man thanks alot! i'm afraid i'm gonna have to accept that offer and yeah i could only use it with my colour scheme so i'l happily re-sticker as long as you're ok with it^^
> 
> and they already said they wouldnt mind if anyone wanted to stay with us but i understand if you dont want to


No worries  Your colour scheme is not bad too. I'll probably get another Guhong though so I may use that for comp. 
Somehow I'm sucking with this cube right now though..you should try it before the comp to see if you still like it...heh 
I don't mind crashing with your family..it's just one night..as long as they don't mind  



CharlieCooper said:


> Amos, I need to calculate the space on my floor since a few people won't come anymore, but I may have space for you. I'm waiting to hear from Frank and Aili about whether or not they'll come.


 Good news! (though not so good since less people are coming ) I'll be in the waiting list for your place then..heh


----------



## Toad (Oct 7, 2010)

No way did you just put the noob lesson I'm running immediately before the clock final... ~_~


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 7, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> No way did you just put the noob lesson I'm running immediately before the clock final... ~_~


 
No way did you just put the noob lesson he's running during the magic final... ~_~ 

Toad - let me smash out the magics, then I'll relieve you if you want. I have vast amounts of teaching experience lol. Brett is slow on the uptake you see.

Charlie - Very happy with the schedule. Good job, well done.:tu


----------



## Toad (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm happy with it all apart from this "noob lesson > clock > 3x3" business...

Clock and 3x3 are the only events I really care about tbh...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 7, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I'm happy with it all apart from this "noob lesson > clock > 3x3" business...
> 
> Clock and 3x3 are the only events I really care about tbh...


 
Okay, I'll shuffle. No problemo.

I'll wait until I've had more feedback, but that's totally valid and I'll change it. Maybe Just swap direct with square-1 as they take they same amount of time and is easiest way of switching stuff!


----------



## Toad (Oct 7, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Okay, I'll shuffle. No problemo.


 
Thank you <3


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2010)

2x2 on Sunday =


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 7, 2010)

Only one clock round  anyway I'll get wr np. If sq1 and clock are switched can I request to be in group 1 for 4x4 and immune from judging in the later rounds? In return I will scramble and judge plenty other stuff because I quite enjoy it anyway.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 8, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Only one clock round  anyway I'll get wr np. If sq1 and clock are switched can I request to be in group 1 for 4x4 and immune from judging in the later rounds? In return I will scramble and judge plenty other stuff because I quite enjoy it anyway.


 
Sorry, I can't JUST have one final of a single side event. I had to pick and 2 or 4 is more popular. You can be put in good groups, yes, no problem.

Ben - sorry, but 2 and 3 are the main events and I don't want them both on the same day because it takes a lot away from the Sunday otherwise.


----------



## Doudou (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I'm asking for a favour:

Is there somebody so kind to buy a 
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Black-31025 ?
Of course I will give him/her the money at the UK Open against the cube.
Apparently a Paypal account is required, which I don't have...

Thanks!


----------



## Toad (Oct 8, 2010)

Doudou said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm asking for a favour:
> 
> ...


 
I've already bought one, if I don't like it you can buy it, if I do like it I'll buy more and +1 for you.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 8, 2010)

Doudou said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm asking for a favour:
> 
> ...


 
Ugh..I just bought one this afternoon. I could order another one for you though, and I could even pass it to you before UK Open since we live so near


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 8, 2010)

i probably wont be able to make it until 9:40 on saterday anychance i could still compete in magic seeing s it would be very quick??


----------



## Toad (Oct 8, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> i probably wont be able to make it until 9:40 on saterday anychance i could still compete in magic seeing s it would be very quick??


 
It's things like this that make competitions annoyingly stressful to organise...


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 8, 2010)

Ooh, if people are buying cubes for others before the competition, could someone get me a WHITE Dayan 4x4? Helen will go schiz at me if I get one, but if I bring one back from a comp, that is a very different story lol.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 8, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Ben - sorry, but 2 and 3 are the main events and I don't want them both on the same day because it takes a lot away from the Sunday otherwise.


 
Eh, no problem. I've been wanting to compete in magic since UK open last year though


----------



## Toad (Oct 8, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Ooh, if people are buying cubes for others before the competition, could someone get me a WHITE Dayan 4x4? Helen will go schiz at me if I get one, but if I bring one back from a comp, that is a very different story lol.


 
Remind me closer to the time, I'll do it for you


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 8, 2010)

Charlie: Since the schedule has now been announced, can I choose other events to compete in?


----------



## Toad (Oct 8, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Charlie: Since the schedule has now been announced, can I choose other events to compete in?


 


CharlieCooper said:


> Okay, I'll shuffle. No problemo.
> 
> I'll wait until I've had more feedback, but that's totally valid and I'll change it. Maybe Just swap direct with square-1 as they take they same amount of time and is easiest way of switching stuff!



Schedule is up but not final...


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow could someone buy me a dayan 4x4x4 please?  (Preferably white). It would save me from going to the post office and getting it (I'm lazy ). Also I like "knowing" when I'll receive my order


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 9, 2010)

Schedule looks fine... based on my Euro results, I may require around 15 rounds of magic to get a decent result, but I suppose one will do 
On a different note, I passed my driving test (YAYZ!) so will most likely be driving to the comp


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 9, 2010)

I happen to like 6x6 and 7x7. Oh well, guess there will be other comps in the future with them. Suppose I should look on the bright side, it means I have less events to focus on so I might end up with better results.

Also, what is happening about someone buying several Dayan 4x4s to sell at the competition? It was mentioned before but now a few people are doing it separately. I'm still interested in buying a black one off somebody if they are willing (I won't be too disappointed if I don't get one). Also (more) interested if anyone has a spare magic to sell, I don't have one, and maybe a clock too ...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 9, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> Schedule looks fine... based on my Euro results, I may require around 15 rounds of magic to get a decent result, but I suppose one will do
> On a different note, I passed my driving test (YAYZ!) so will most likely be driving to the comp


 
There is nowhere that close to mine to park that is free... although I think in the road behind mine we can maybe find you somewhere. If you want to stay Friday night too, that's totally fine btw, even though you said just Saturday before. Makes no difference to me really, my flat is going to be rammed from Friday to Monday, so come and go as you please! A few people aren't coming any more so room is more plentiful, although I can't guarantee excellent sleeping conditions 

Ben - yep go ahead and tell me, no problemo. Did you really mean you were waiting for magic since last UK Open? Did we even have magic then? I'd be surprised 

Blake - Magic is a good one to have first really, so I don't particularly want to change that. It requires no scrambling and is therefore a good way to start the day. If I'm available for judging you to do your five solves in a row very quickly as soon as you arrive, that's okay (is your plane arriving at 9:40 or are you getting to the venue then?). However, if you are late/I don't have time, then I would prefer if you didn't compete. It makes things very complicated and can upset some people that you have been able to compete alone rather than in a large round. Basically, probably, as long as you are prompt and just catch the end of the round. If worst comes to worst I can maybe do it at lunchtime or entrust somebody else who is experienced with magic penalties/DNFs to judge your solves.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 9, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Ben - yep go ahead and tell me, no problemo. Did you really mean you were waiting for magic since last UK Open? Did we even have magic then? I'd be surprised


 
Ok, so just the stuff on Saturday: magic, clock, 3x3, 3x3 BLD, megaminx, pyraminx


----------



## Doudou (Oct 9, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Ugh..I just bought one this afternoon. I could order another one for you though, and I could even pass it to you before UK Open since we live so near


 
Mate that'd be awesome. Let's meet at the pub one of these days!


----------



## chrisness (Oct 9, 2010)

For anyone coming from in/around London, I have just booked the train from Paddington to Temple Meads at 1530 on Friday, returning 1900 on Sunday. PM if you want to meet at Paddington or on the train or something 

Chris


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 9, 2010)

chrisness said:


> For anyone coming from in/around London, I have just booked the train from Paddington to Temple Meads at 1530 on Friday, returning 1900 on Sunday. PM if you want to meet at Paddington or on the train or something
> 
> Chris


 
Awesome, I'll be coming from London! And probably Edouard too..how much is the ticket btw?

Also, any news on my possible accommodation at your place Charlie?


----------



## chrisness (Oct 9, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Awesome, I'll be coming from London! And probably Edouard too..how much is the ticket btw?
> 
> Also, any news on my possible accommodation at your place Charlie?


 
I paid £36 (with student railcard) but that's including Cambridge -> London, so it should definitely be cheaper than that if you book soon 

Chris


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just booked coach tickets. Leaving at 4pm on Friday and 9pm on Sunday, only 11 pounds return  So the prices DO get cheaper if I wait =/
So won't be meeting up with Chris at the rail station I guess. Now I just have to sort out accommodation


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 9, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Just booked coach tickets. Leaving at 4pm on Friday and 9pm on Sunday, only 11 pounds return  So the prices DO get cheaper if I wait =/
> So won't be meeting up with Chris at the rail station I guess. Now I just have to sort out accommodation


 
I'm waiting to hear from Frank still!


----------



## leeho (Oct 9, 2010)

Assuming the 3x3 final starts on time, what time do you reckon it will finish? >_< I'm booking train tickets now so I need to know =P Thank you!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 10, 2010)

leeho said:


> Assuming the 3x3 final starts on time, what time do you reckon it will finish? >_< I'm booking train tickets now so I need to know =P Thank you!


 
To allow time to get back to the station after the final I would advise getting a ticket for a train no earlier than 7, to be extra sure!


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2010)

So umm..I'm planning to order a Dayan 4x4, either from CubeDepot or WitEden. Anybody here wanna jump on the bandwagon? Will order by tomorrow night so lemme know asap


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Amos, I'm also very interested. I would like to buy a dayan 444 (preferably white) if possible please


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hmm I was actually planning to order from Cube Depot (slightly cheaper + probably faster shipping, but only in black) but I know some wanted white so I mentioned WitEden as well. If there are more people who want it in white then I'll order from WitEden, or else I'll just get all blacks from Cube Depot


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 10, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> So umm..I'm planning to order a Dayan 4x4, either from CubeDepot or WitEden. Anybody here wanna jump on the bandwagon? Will order by tomorrow night so lemme know asap


 
Well I've mentioned here before but just to clarify now that someone has said they're buying. One in black please. Thanks


----------



## jiggy (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry guys, looks like I'm not going to be able to make it to this competition either! I'm trying to juggle quite a few things at the moment, so I've had to put cubing on the back burner. =(

It would have been amazing to meet all of you guys, and I think that's what I'm going to feel gutted about missing out on even more than the opportunity to compete. Hopefully, next time I'll be there, with you, talking cubes and losing races. ; )

Next time!

jig (Si)


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2010)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Well I've mentioned here before but just to clarify now that someone has said they're buying. One in black please. Thanks


 
Sure  So 1 confirmed so far.

By the way, after experimenting with shipping prices, WitEden charges too much for shipping, even with larger orders, so I'll order from Cube Depot. Sorry Rob, I can only get blacks  Do you still want it? I've also worked out that ordering 4 cubes will give the best prices, so I'll take up to 2 more black cubes.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah black's fine  I just prefer non-black cubes, (blame it on Breandan )


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'll take one too Amos. No harm in adding another cube to my collection 

EDIT: Also, can you link me to that shock oil you were using? Thanks


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 11, 2010)

Okay, so that's 4 already. I'll order now  Offer is closed!

@Daniel: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HPI-Firestorm...sGames_RadioControlled_JN&hash=item483c6bd012

edit: Just made the order, it was 51.xx in pounds, so 13 pounds each


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 12, 2010)

@Amos: Frank isn't coming so you can stay at mine, no problem.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 12, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> @Amos: Frank isn't coming so you can stay at mine, no problem.


 
Excellent news! I'll be arriving Friday night, and I suppose everyone else as well?


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 12, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> @Amos: Frank isn't coming so you can stay at mine, no problem.


 
Excellent news! I'll be arriving Friday night, and I suppose everyone else as well?


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah I'll be arriving Friday. Have to wait until I have a proper timetable for this term before I know what time, but I guess around 6 so that I can eat stuff there


----------



## r_517 (Oct 12, 2010)

Bad news Agassi said that he has to do something important that weekend so he won't be able to come


----------



## Escher (Oct 12, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Bad news Agassi said that he has to do something important that weekend so he won't be able to come



My first UK Open without him :'(


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 12, 2010)

Escher said:


> My first UK Open without him :'(


 Same  but I've only been to one because I'm part of the new generation


----------



## Toad (Oct 12, 2010)

Escher said:


> My first UK Open without him :'(


 
Same  but I've only been to none because I'm part of the new generation that had A levels to do last year


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 12, 2010)

This is my fourth UK Open! If someone had told me in 2007 that I'd be organising it in 2010, I don't think I would have believed them...

Everyone staying at mine, I assume you are coming Friday night (those arriving early ish will be coming to help me set up with Dave and Chrisi at the venue). On Monday I do have to go to uni really early in the morning, so I'll have to either turf you all out or leave a key for someone to lock up and put through the letterbox, or something.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 12, 2010)

Charlie, did you see the post I made about other events that I want to register for? Because I'm still only registered for 3x3...



ben1996123 said:


> Ok, so just the stuff on Saturday: magic, clock, 3x3, 3x3 BLD, megaminx, pyraminx


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 12, 2010)

This is my 5th - anyone else a mega-veteran?

You don't count joey, before you say anything.

I'll buy a dayan4 if there's a spare one, but it looks like the offer is up.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 12, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I'll buy a dayan4 if there's a spare one, but it looks like the offer is up.


 
The order is already shipping 

Btw I'm leaving on Sunday night, and totally up for dinner on Friday night


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Charlie, did you see the post I made about other events that I want to register for? Because I'm still only registered for 3x3...


 
Yeah, sorry, just haven't had a chance to update yet.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 12, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> This is my 5th - anyone else a mega-veteran?
> 
> You don't count joey, before you say anything.
> 
> I'll buy a dayan4 if there's a spare one, but it looks like the offer is up.



Sean didn't come last year, so not him, as I would have thought. Nor Dan. Lars I guess? Maybe Greg? Can't remember if he was there last year/year before.


----------



## Radcuber (Oct 12, 2010)

@Charlie did you get my pm?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 12, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> @Charlie did you get my pm?


 
Find it hard with people contacting me through loads of different mediums FB/pm on here etc, just email the competition one and it will be addressed ASAP!


----------



## r_517 (Oct 12, 2010)

i'll be arriving in the city centre at about 10am. so Charlie if you need any help I'm happy to give a hand. otherwise all i can do is to find somewhere to sit in and kill time by playing computer games until 2pm to check-in at the hostel

ps: To those who will also stay at YHA, plz leave a reply here so I can ask the hostel to make us in the same room


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow, this is only my 3rd UK Open - feels like ages ago. UK Open 2008 was my first WCA competition.



CharlieCooper said:


> Everyone staying at mine, I assume you are coming Friday night


I'll be there about 10pm (as usual!) -- Ik breng goed Nederlands bier


----------



## flan (Oct 12, 2010)

r_517 said:


> i'll be arriving in the city centre at about 10am. so Charlie if you need any help I'm happy to give a hand. otherwise all i can do is to find somewhere to sit in and kill time by playing computer games until 2pm to check-in at the hostel
> 
> ps: To those who will also stay at YHA, plz leave a reply here so I can ask the hostel to make us in the same room


 
I'm satying at yha friday and saturday 

Nathaniel rees haughton, full name


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 12, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> This is my 5th - anyone else a mega-veteran?





CharlieCooper said:


> Lars I guess?



Yep!

Did you know:
- The 2006 UK Open BLD event was won by Shelley Chang from the USA? Also I remember meeting Anthony Greenhill who brought some amazing puzzles with him, among which a megaminx-shaped square-1. 
- The 2007 UK Open was Breandan's first competition and he completely trashed all 3x3x3 UK records? It was also the first competition where Charlie and I were both at but we never said a word. I can't even remember noticing her, how odd! 
- The 2008 UK Open had a head-to-head event with Breandan, Ron and me in the final (first to 3 solves)? Breandan won in the end coming from 2-1 down. I also judged Charlie's first succesful blindfold solve.
- The 2009 UK Open featured people hiding in hotel room closets and doing weird things with hand dryers in the toilet. (there's photo/video evidence somewhere)

I just have a feeling this year's will be even better.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 12, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Everyone staying at mine, I assume you are coming Friday night


I'm not, I'll be arriving Saturday morning, but it'll probably be pretty early so if you still need any help with setting up I will be available to help.
This is only my 2nd UK open. My competative cubing career all started approximately one year ago *nostalgic sigh*


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 12, 2010)

r_517 said:


> i'll be arriving in the city centre at about 10am. so Charlie if you need any help I'm happy to give a hand. otherwise all i can do is to find somewhere to sit in and kill time by playing computer games until 2pm to check-in at the hostel
> 
> ps: To those who will also stay at YHA, plz leave a reply here so I can ask the hostel to make us in the same room


 
I'm arriving early and will be staying in the YHA. I was wondering what other cubers would be staying in YHA, never thought to find out and try and get the same room as some of them, which was rather silly of me.

Matthew Sheerin (full name for reference)


----------



## joey (Oct 12, 2010)

I COUNT I WAS THERE IN 2006


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 12, 2010)

Eugh. I really need to practice. Socialising is compulsory at uni, not that I'm complaining


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 12, 2010)

joey said:


> I COUNT I WAS THERE IN 2006


 
I remember chatting with some random Leeds guys who walked in. Where you one of them?


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh crap I just remember I owe Daniel 52 (or was it 53?) pounds for Budapest. If you can't find your account details by UK Open I'll just pay you cash there 

edit: Would I need to bring a sleeping bag or something along that line, Charlie?


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 13, 2010)

yaybooked!

YHA was full, so went for the Travelodge instead ... not cheap though at £60 per night!

See y'all in Bristol..


----------



## Toad (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so pumped for finally going to another competition... I hope it's not a year til my next one again though, me want regular comps nao.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 13, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Oh crap I just remember I owe Daniel 52 (or was it 53?) pounds for Budapest. If you can't find your account details by UK Open I'll just pay you cash there


Yeah I forgot too. I'll never find my account details now that I'm back at uni. Just pay me in cash, minus whatever the Dayan costs of course


----------



## Toad (Oct 13, 2010)

You owe me money too.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 13, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> This is my 5th - anyone else a mega-veteran?


 
Greg Austin 2006AUST01 4
Joe Wallace 2006WALL01 4
Lars Vandenbergh 2003VAND01 4
Thom Barlow 2006BARL01 4
Chieh Lee 2007CHIE01 3
Kang Lee 2007KANG03 3
Breandan Vallance 2007VALL01 3
David Pemberton 2006PEMB01 3
Sean Connolly 2004CONN01 3
Martin Berger 2006BERG01 3
Chris Lennon 2007LENN01 3
Joey Gouly 2007GOUL01 3
Dan Harris 2003HARR01 3
Ron van Bruchem 2003BRUC01 3
Charlie Cooper 2007COOP01 3

From the registered competitors list, it looks like Greg Austin, Lars, and Thom will be the only people to compete at each of the first 5.


----------



## joey (Oct 13, 2010)

SO UNFAIR I WAS THERE.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 13, 2010)

jazzthief81 said:


> - The 2009 UK Open featured people hiding in hotel room closets and doing weird things with hand dryers in the toilet. (there's photo/video evidence somewhere)


 
The hotel room closets were really the least of the cupboard fun last year... there was THAT cupboard, the *secret* cupboard in some cold concrete staircase or something. I have few memories from that night other than drinking some odd cocktails very quickly with the bad influence Thom Barlow then going to somebody's flat (can anybody tell me whose this was, I still don't know) and Arnaud for once being very drunk and doing the 2 multi BLD successfully to prove to me he was okay to drive back to the hotel... That day was actually insane, Arnaud and Lars arrived at mine at 3am Friday night and we left for Manchester at 6am Saturday morning, then didn't go to sleep until 7am Sunday morning. Not sure how we managed that one. I miss Arnaud adventures :'(

Amos - Yes, I'm sorry to say that my floor is all wooden and you will probably have spinal injuries after the weekend. A sleeping bag is a must and some kind of sleeping mat is a really good idea, but some people say it's fine without.

Joey - You didn't compete, it doesn't count  THE DATABASE DOESN'T LIE.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 13, 2010)

Might as well list my goals:
2x2: Sub 5 single, sub 7 avg
3x3: Sub 17 single, sub 20 avg
4x4: Sub 1:35 single, any avg
5x5: Sub 4 single, any avg
Magic: Sub 1 single, sub 1.1 avg
Master magic: Sub 5 single, sub 6 avg
Pyraminx: Sub 8 single, sub 11 avg
OH: Sub 50 single, sub minute avg
Megaminx: Sub 6 single (lol), doubt I'll ever get an avg 
Sq 1: Sub 30 single, sub 35 avg.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 13, 2010)

Sq1: Sub Faz


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 13, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> Might as well list my goals:



2x2 - Sub10avg, failing that, sub what I have already
3x3 - An ambitious sub20 avg, and sub18pll skip.
4x4 - sub1.15avg, a nice sub1.10 single 
5x5 - sub2.30avg
Megaminx - any avg.
OH - sub45single, and sub60avg
Magic - sub1.6avg
Master Magic - NR and/or podium
Sq1 - any avg.
Clock - sub15avg
Pyraminx - haha.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 13, 2010)

Not DNF clock average
Not DNF 3bld
Sub-5 magic single
Sub-10 master magic single (if someone fixes mine!)


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 13, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Sub-10 master magic single (if someone fixes mine!)


 Do you know how to restring it?

Also - your sub2 magic?


----------



## r_517 (Oct 13, 2010)

my goals:
2x2: Not DNF
3x3: sub20/sub22
4x4: sub 1:45 (= Not DNF avg)
OH: sub40/sub45
Magic: sub1.3 avg
Master: sub4 avg
Clock: sub Kuti/sub8


----------



## Zyrb (Oct 13, 2010)

My goals:

2x2 - Sub 20 avg
3x3 - sub 35 avg/ sub 30 single
OH - solve the cube
Magic - sub 2 avg/ sub 1.6 single
Pyraminx - sub 45 avg

and besides that, make more friends that like cubes


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 13, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Do you know how to restring it?
> 
> Also - your sub2 magic?


I don't have the foggiest how to restring it. The master magic has one string all over the place, and my magic has a broken string. I have no spare strings. Yes I can still sub-2 magic but I just want to improve my 5.30 single for now


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 13, 2010)

My goals:

Most importantly, make sure everything runs smoothly and cubers don't destroy my house 

I won't have time to warm up for things probably, so I'll be lucky to do well in more than one event.

Maybe get a good (sub 19) 3x3 avg, I won't say anything else because it won't happen. I'm totally capable of sub 17 if I am well warmed up with a good cube. Actually, if I sat and did an avg of 12 now, I guarantee it would be sub 18.

Square-1 - sub 30 average is all I care about really, even though it's totally do-able to get sub 25. A sub 20 single would be nice, too. Maybe podium, but that's really wishful thinking.

Clock - won't even bother trying, I won't have time to warm up so I'll DNF.

5x5x5 - Sub 2 bloody single. Every competition I get painstakingly closer.

4x4x4 - Sub 1 single (will never happen, but I'm close enough if I'm warmed up/have no parities)

Pyraminx - podium would be nice, but I don't really care any more. Think I'm the fastest official pyraminxer going though? So perhaps!

Master magic - Borrow James' (PWEASE?) and beat my official PB if possible.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 13, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Master magic - Borrow James' (PWEASE?) and beat my official PB if possible.


 


kinch2002 said:


> I don't have the foggiest how to restring it. The master magic has one string all over the place, and my magic has a broken string. I have no spare strings. Yes I can still sub-2 magic but I just want to improve my 5.30 single for now


 
Charlie - you can of course. Its feels different since I restrung it. I think I was running three strings at the bisuness end, but can't remember. Its still good though.

Daniel - You can join the queue to use mine if you like. I can restring your's for you if you like, but I can't guarantee it will be before you compete.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 13, 2010)

My goals:
Get an 8.91 lucky solve (it's a nice number, and it's fun to join the club )
Not suck at 3x3
Not DNF at BLD
Awesome at 4x4 if the Dayan turns out good
Sub 1:50 avg 5x5 lol (I'M PRACTISING)
Speak some cantonese to Rob Yau


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 13, 2010)

Goals:
Beat many of my OPBs
444 avg NR, sub 40 single (for goodness sake, just let me have a good solve WITHOUT parity for once!)
Win team bld with Mr Barlow (somehow...)
Speak some cantonglish to Amos Tay
Touch Breandan's hair for luck?...

There are probably a few more I can't remember for now...


----------



## Toad (Oct 13, 2010)

Is TeamBLD still happening...?


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 13, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Is TeamBLD still happening...?


Oh I forgot about that. Let's practise sometime on msn


----------



## Toad (Oct 13, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Oh I forgot about that. Let's practise sometime on msn


 
Only if Charlie says it's still happening


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 13, 2010)

Team BLD should be able to happen still, I'm just reluctant to put it on the schedule in the case that I haven't estimated enough time for the other official, and therefore more important, events. Head to head is definitely going ahead though.


----------



## Escher (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd just like to set an NR in something, don't really care what!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 13, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> What's the day's schedule?
> 
> Like, after the comp, what is happening?
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I can, but please email such things to [email protected] because otherwise I forget. Very hard to keep track of everybody's requests on here/PMs/FB etc.

The plan after Saturday will be to clear up lots (you are all lovely helpful people ), go to our respective lodgings I imagine then reconvene for dinner at a restaurant I have yet to book for everybody. Trying to think of something with good light. After that I guess we'll go to a pub... or... THE CIDER BOAT. I can hear you all excited.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 13, 2010)

CIDER BOAT <3 I passed by there once..didn't have the chance to get a drink. Would love to!


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 13, 2010)

CIDER BOAT!!! 
Win


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 14, 2010)

The Cider Boat was great fun last year. We had some good seats and the lighting was just about adequate to cube. Wrap up warm though - it gets cold out on the briny!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah the boat does get cold and it's already freezing here. Come prepared with 'would you rather?' questions. A true hit last year (see hysterical laughter in the photo below, thanks Michael):







"You COULD just go ankle deep..."


----------



## chrisness (Oct 14, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


>



Yay that was my square-1 lesson from pro Rowan 

Who else remembers how uncomfortable the black bench was??


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 14, 2010)

chrisness said:


> Yay that was my square-1 lesson from pro Rowan
> 
> Who else remembers how uncomfortable the black bench was??


 
I do because right after I took this picture, I sat next to you.


----------



## Escher (Oct 14, 2010)

chrisness said:


> Yay that was my square-1 lesson from pro Rowan
> 
> Who else remembers how uncomfortable the black bench was??



Hahaha, I don't even remember how to do that parity I taught you...

And I decided it was a trial-by-fire the cider boat set up. I earned my damn drinks.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 14, 2010)

Agassi says that he can come


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow CubeDepot is awesome. The Dayan 4x4s are here! 
It's extremely bad out of the box though..so hard to turn. I take like 0.5s to do a U2 >.<


----------



## flan (Oct 15, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Wow CubeDepot is awesome. The Dayan 4x4s are here!
> It's extremely bad out of the box though..so hard to turn. I take like 0.5s to do a U2 >.<


 
Mine was like that. Maru lube and shock oil helped greatly. I wrote a short review thingy on the random speedcubing discussion thread.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 15, 2010)

I should add one most important target for UKO which is Don't DNF again on clock


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 16, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Another important goal for me is to get an action shot while solving so I can have a cool Facebook photo!


 
Leave it in my hands. I do try to get one of everybody solving at each competition! By everybody, I mean people I speak to online or whatever, but that includes you  I shall pass my camera around for others to document probably, as I won't have as much time to take photos.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 16, 2010)

OMG TWO WEEKS


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 17, 2010)

Is it capped at 51 competitors?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 17, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Is it capped at 51 competitors?


 
No. I just haven't updated it/had any more competitors yet. Can't remember which. Think I'm on top of registrations though!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 17, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Agassi says that he can come


 
Good news! Looking forward to seeing you all again. Have secured beer for Friday night. All systems go! Follow your dreams...


----------



## Jude (Oct 17, 2010)

ahhh can't decide whether to go or notttttttttttt


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 17, 2010)

You should go.

Also, my flatmates found out I was going to this comp, and now want to have a day-trip to Bristol =/


----------



## Escher (Oct 17, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> You should go.
> 
> Also, my flatmates found out I was going to this comp, and now want to have a day-trip to Bristol =/



Lol, my flatmates also want a road trip, 'Eurotrip' stylee...

Also Jude you should go, I miss you baby <3


----------



## r_517 (Oct 17, 2010)

So up to now, there will be 6 people staying at YHA


> Agassi Yiu
> Zhixiao Wang
> Conor Winters
> Joe Andrews
> ...



Did I miss anybody


----------



## r_517 (Oct 17, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> How many can be in a room at YHA?


 
usually 4-bed and 5-bed dorm i think.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok, Helen, Frank and Elsie aren't coming, so I have room in the car for one, possibly two others (I have a Fiesta, so it will be tight), leaving early doors Saturday morning. Petrol rates are negotiable, but liable to change. I guess a full tank will see us there and back so it will be in the region of £10-15 each. (£10 on one 70mph tank, £15 for a slightly more enthusiastic tank. Based on 4people sharing. 5people, although cramped will be cheaper.).

I also have a room in some hotel in Bristol, which Helen had booked. There will definately be one space spare on the sofa bed. Cost of room is £52/4people = £13. It is only for the saturday night. How it will work with the hotel is a bit of a stumper - it is for two adults, two under17s. I guess I'll be masquerading as Miss H. Sell, as the room is in her name, but the others I can't see being a ploblem as no other names were given.


----------



## Toad (Oct 19, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Ok, Helen, Frank and Elsie aren't coming,


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ;(

Not impressed.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 19, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ;(
> 
> Not impressed.


 
You stopped reading past that first full stop didn't you?


----------



## Toad (Oct 19, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> You stopped reading past that first full stop didn't you?


 
Maybe...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 19, 2010)

I am sad I won't get to meet my mate Elsie :'(

AND MY LOVE FRANK <3 And my lovely female company at competitions - Helen <3

I DEMAND LOTS OF PHOTOS.

Er, this is mental, but if I have to, I can pretend to be Helen Sell. You could always phone ahead and change the name on the booking


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 19, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Er, this is mental, but if I have to, I can pretend to be Helen Sell. You could always phone ahead and change the name on the booking


 
If needs be, I may well take you up on this. I've just liased with Miss Sell and she said she thinks it is in my name, even though she paid on card. I don't know. I'll double check tomo.

EDIT - it is my name.


----------



## Toad (Oct 19, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I am sad I won't get to meet my mate Elsie :'(
> 
> AND MY LOVE FRANK <3 And my lovely *female company* at competitions - Helen <3
> 
> ...


 
I'm providing you with some of this.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 19, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I'm providing you with some of this.


 
Helen makes cake. Your lady has to beat this. Also helps if she has the best kid ever named Frank.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 19, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Helen makes cake.......


 
I wonder if she'll make another one?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 20, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> I wonder if she'll make another one?


 
Ask nicely on our behalf


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 20, 2010)

Actually, I'm not sure this is okay. They are providing us with food and there are stricter rules than the other venues we've had competitions. Of course there is nothing to stop us having a cakey gathering at my house after the competition. I have no idea how I shall squeeze everyone in... Also, this would need to be AFTER dinner on Saturday and could clash with the cider boat. As a sensible man James, I shall leave this in your hands.


----------



## Toad (Oct 20, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Helen makes cake. Your lady has to beat this. Also helps if she has the best kid ever named Frank.


 
She doesn't have a kid, sorry...


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 20, 2010)

No cake, I'm afraid. 

Cider boat wins.


----------



## Fabian Auroux (Oct 20, 2010)

Actually is someone driving by car from a place near to London to Bristol ?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 20, 2010)

Fabian Auroux said:


> Actually is someone driving by car from a place near to London to Bristol ?


 
James isn't too far from London? Or there is a bus that is kind of cheap... Is it just you Fabi or with others?


----------



## Fabian Auroux (Oct 20, 2010)

I dont know that actually.. the problem is im still here in Beith at Brändons place... which restrains me a bit of planning something concrete


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 20, 2010)

Fabian Auroux said:


> Actually is someone driving by car from a place near to London to Bristol ?


 


jamesdeanludlow said:


> Ok, Helen, Frank and Elsie aren't coming, so I have room in the car for one, possibly two others (I have a Fiesta, so it will be tight), leaving early doors Saturday morning. Petrol rates are negotiable, but liable to change. I guess a full tank will see us there and back so it will be in the region of £10-15 each. (£10 on one 70mph tank, £15 for a slightly more enthusiastic tank. Based on 4people sharing. 5people, although cramped will be cheaper.).



I live near to Heathrow airport.


----------



## Fabian Auroux (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh man  I just realised that there is an Birthday on that day... it wouldn't be fair. Too bad i wanted it soo much.. Sorry


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 20, 2010)

NOO FABI


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 20, 2010)

BUT I LOVE YOU FABI!


----------



## gasmus (Oct 20, 2010)

NOOO! Dx


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 20, 2010)

hrmm, have you decided on how big the final will be yet?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 21, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> hrmm, have you decided on how big the final will be yet?



Initially I'll say 6-8 but it could increase depending on how well we follow the schedule.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 21, 2010)

six O_O

Guess I should practise harder


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 23, 2010)

Just to keep the thread alive........

Still got a seat, two if you don't mind a bit of touchy - feely in the back.

First come first served basis.


----------



## Escher (Oct 23, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Still got a seat, two if you don't mind a bit of touchy - feely in the back.
> First come first served basis.



I lol'd.


----------



## Doudou (Oct 24, 2010)

Guys,

Sorry to worry late about that... Did you book any hostel ?


----------



## Zyrb (Oct 24, 2010)

Just want to say sorry to who ever judges me OH, my times will be fail :\


----------



## flan (Oct 24, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> Just want to say sorry to who ever judges me OH, my times will be fail :\


 
Sames, I struggle to average sub-1 and my 2H is ~ 24 secs... fail. The cut off I think is a minute though and I really want an average.


----------



## Toad (Oct 24, 2010)

flan said:


> Sames, I struggle to average sub-1 and my 2H is ~ 24 secs... fail. The cut off I think is a minute though and I really want an average.


 
Practice then


----------



## flan (Oct 24, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Practice then


 
Wooah! I dont want an average that badly. I value my sleep


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 24, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> Just want to say sorry to who ever judges me OH, my times will be fail :\


 


flan said:


> Sames, I struggle to average sub-1 and my 2H is ~ 24 secs... fail. The cut off I think is a minute though and I really want an average.


 
I wouldn't worry about it - we all started somewhere - some people stay there  

(...I'm talking about myself BTW  )


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 24, 2010)

Doudou said:


> Guys,
> 
> Sorry to worry late about that... Did you book any hostel ?


 
Most of them are staying at the YHA nearby, but it's fully booked now. Have you found a place?


----------



## Doudou (Oct 24, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Most of them are staying at the YHA nearby, but it's fully booked now. Have you found a place?


 
No !
I just thought I should find one...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 24, 2010)

Does anyone* have a master magic for sale? The one I'm using is one of those mini ones from lightake and it's coming apart a bit too much to use at speed.

*anyone who is attending UK Open that is!


----------



## Toad (Oct 24, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Does anyone* have a master magic for sale? The one I'm using is one of those mini ones from lightake and it's coming apart a bit too much to use *at speed*.
> 
> *anyone who is attending UK Open that is!


 
Michael's growing up!! By which I mean getting fasta.


----------



## flan (Oct 24, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> I'm rather excited for this comp! ^___^


 
Me too, Im practising hard but I cant motivate myself to learn new algs. I dont even know full pll yet.


----------



## Toad (Oct 24, 2010)

flan said:


> Me too, Im practising hard but I cant motivate myself to learn new algs. I dont even know full pll yet.


 
Don't learn new algs now, you'll forget them under pressure of a comp. Just practice with what you've got.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 24, 2010)

Doudou said:


> Guys,
> 
> Sorry to worry late about that... Did you book any hostel ?



Maybe you can travel/room with James (Dean Ludlow) if he still has space, he also isn't far from London... Also I think Lars may need somebody to share his hotel room still.



Zyrb said:


> Just want to say sorry to who ever judges me OH, my times will be fail :\



Fear not, I fail too. Actually, I once said to my judge at a competition "This is going to be really slow by the way, I normally average 1:30". I had somehow blagged an average due to a 59 second solve (limit was 1 minute) and then had to torture the judges with four more long solves. I then got an LL skip and a 32 second solve  SUCH A FLUKE. I am the queen of lucky competition solves for events I don't really want them in. 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 I have also had LL skips for on multiple occasions!



randomtoad said:


> Don't learn new algs now, you'll forget them under pressure of a comp. Just practice with what you've got.


 
I think there is probably enough time to learn a couple more! Two weeks, you can do a lot in that time!

-----------

*It would be great if you could tell me if you are no longer coming to the competition to help the organisers out. Do this via e-mail - [email protected] *


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 24, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Michael's growing up!! By which I mean getting fasta.



Meh, a jedi desires not these things. I think I can beat my previous Master Magic competition time (7.00 single, 7.93 average) - I'm promising nothing for most other events! Well, maybe clock, and pyraminx if I put my mind to it. I'm slower at 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 than I was at the last comp - can't figure why - skill has abandoned me and moved on to someone younger and more attractive


----------



## Toad (Oct 25, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I think there is probably enough time to learn a couple more! Two weeks, you can do a lot in that time!


 
I keep thinking it's only one week ~__~

EDIT @ Michael:
Younger - Possible.
More attractive - Impossible.


----------



## flan (Oct 25, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I think there is probably enough time to learn a couple more! Two weeks, you can do a lot in that time!



Im only going to learn the G perms with the headlights opposite and a couple short ortega algs. Easy...if I get on with it.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 25, 2010)

Doudou said:


> No !
> I just thought I should find one...


 
u forgot this again 

Try to call 0845 371 9726 to ask YHA if they still have space on those days. Agassi booked successfully by phone after the online booking had said there was no space left


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 25, 2010)

To people staying at Charlie's: does anyone have an extra sleeping bag/mat/etc that I can borrow for 2 nights? I don't have one..and would like to avoid bringing my duvet there


----------



## Toad (Oct 25, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> To people staying at Charlie's: does anyone have an extra sleeping bag/mat/etc that I can borrow for 2 nights? I don't have one..and would like to avoid bringing my duvet there


 
I have a sleeping bag that I can lend you.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 25, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I have a sleeping bag that I can lend you.


 
Awesome! Will you be meeting us Friday evening? Cos I need it that night


----------



## Toad (Oct 25, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Awesome! Will you be meeting us Friday evening? Cos I need it that night


 
Sure thing, I might not personally see you Friday evening but it'll be waiting for you at Charlie's if not


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 26, 2010)

flan said:


> Me too, Im practising hard but I cant motivate myself to learn new algs. I dont even know full pll yet.



Ha ha - full PLL! Ask Toad about me and full PLL.



CharlieCooper said:


> Maybe you can travel/room with James (Dean Ludlow) if he still has space, he also isn't far from London... Also I think Lars may need somebody to share his hotel room still.



Yep, I still have room in the car, and one space in my room.




CharlieCooper said:


> Fear not, I fail too.



Charlie, you judged me on my very first one hand solve at the UK Open last year. 2.01.93. I came last in that competition - 1.41.89.


----------



## Toad (Oct 26, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Ha ha - full PLL! Ask Toad about me and full PLL.


 
>_____<


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 26, 2010)

Full PLL maketh not speediness. I've known full PLL for a good while but it hasn't really helped my times due to the additional time for recognition and execution. I wouldn't go back though - I love the full PLL. Kill your times - it's worth it!


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 26, 2010)

any ideas what the top three people will eb in one handed(from previous events) show the ties if u can
im curious how well il do i avg sub 40


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 26, 2010)

The chances are, the podium will consist of 3 of these people: Amos, me, Simon, Edouard, Breandan?, Rowan?

Amos, Simon and I have all gotten sub 20 avgs of 12


----------



## Escher (Oct 27, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> The chances are, the podium will consist of 3 of these people: Amos, me, Simon, Edouard, Breandan?, Rowan?
> 
> Amos, Simon and I have all gotten sub 20 avgs of 12


 
I was the first person in the UK to sub 20 OH


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 27, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> The chances are, the podium will consist of 3 of these people: Amos, me, Simon, Edouard, Breandan?, Rowan?
> 
> Amos, Simon and I have all gotten sub 20 avgs of 12


 
lol that was such a fluke. Though I did get better I guess..will be aiming for a 21-22 avg  
Edouard might not be coming


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 27, 2010)

Eh, I haven't practiced OH (or other puzzles) that much recently, really...


----------



## flan (Oct 28, 2010)

Herro people. I really ought to book my train tickets so I thought I'd ask what time I should arrive on the friday night. If nothings happening I'll probably turn up later and go striaght to yha otherwise I'll leave school and get there asap. Also what time should I book to go home sunday after the competition because I dont want to miss my train (considering how long the competition may last and how far the venue is from the station etc) Thankwoo

EDIT: I managed to get a cheap open return so none of that above matters for now


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 28, 2010)

Various people will be around for dinner on Friday (myself included) so it's your choice really


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 28, 2010)

@Toad: My friend just gave me her sleeping bag, so you don't have to lend me yours anymore. Thanks for the offer though


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 28, 2010)

uk open uk open uk open

one week :O


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 29, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> uk open uk open uk open
> 
> one week :O


 
Yeeeeeeaaaaaaahhhhh! I have the beer already. I'll be driving down with Rob Y. He doesn't know this yet but he has to teach me to cube fast whilst I'm driving.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 29, 2010)

My train tickets are safely somewhere in the mess of my room. Not sure what event to focus on during the next week...
Oh and my Guhongs are still not here (ordered 9th Oct) but are apparently somewhere on a plane.


----------



## Toad (Oct 29, 2010)

My guhong still hasn't got here which massively sucks.

I've been ill for weeks now and have hardly practiced anything which sucks.

My competition performance will be something which sucks.

Seeing everyone again will not suck and will be awesome.

Can't wait for UKO


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2010)

K IS MY TRUE HEART AND SOUL


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 29, 2010)

ugh wtf. schedule swapped around again, so now I cant do clock which I have been practising -.-

square 1 instead now


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 29, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> ugh wtf. schedule swapped around again, so now I cant do clock which I have been practising -.-
> 
> square 1 instead now


 
It was only provisional.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 29, 2010)

Apologies Ben, but schedule changes are sometimes unavoidable.
Perhaps this is an opportunity to focus on another event - Square-1?


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 29, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Apologies Ben, but schedule changes are sometimes unavoidable.
> Perhaps this is an opportunity to focus on another event - Square-1?


 
Lest we forget, Michael, Sq1 is an awful event.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 29, 2010)

James Ludlow said:


> Lest we forget, Michael, Sq1 is an awful event.


DAMMIT JAMES!! How could you say such a thing?!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 29, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> DAMMIT JAMES!! How could you say such a thing?!


 
common cogs be real


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 29, 2010)

my mf8 dayan 4x4 hasnt arrived yet:/

its beeen prossesing in hongkong post when i tracked it so how long should it take??


----------



## leon parfitt (Oct 30, 2010)

im going to another comp =]

if anyone is selling at the comp ill buy i need puzzles and stickers if you are selling can you list what and for how much please?


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 30, 2010)

if anyone is selling an mf8 version 2 megaminx i wanna buy it


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 30, 2010)

leon parfitt said:


> im going to another comp =]
> 
> if anyone is selling at the comp ill buy i need puzzles and stickers if you are selling can you list what and for how much please?



Rubic's 3x3 stickers 60p.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 30, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> my mf8 dayan 4x4 hasnt arrived yet:/
> 
> its beeen prossesing in hongkong post when i tracked it so how long should it take??


 
It varies massively - it is in the hands of the postal Gods


----------



## flan (Oct 30, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> if anyone is selling an mf8 version 2 megaminx i wanna buy it


 
I have the mf8 megaminx off lightake and I have been told its a vII, anyway im selling it.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 30, 2010)

flan said:


> I have the mf8 megaminx off lightake and I have been told its a vII, anyway im selling it.


 
I also have a MF8 minx - but I believe mine to be cursed. Maybe for sale - I have a shedload of minxes so I'll probably part with one or two.


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 30, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> It varies massively - it is in the hands of the postal Gods


 
It started processing on da 26th..


Why is it cursed :L??


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 30, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> It started processing on da 26th..
> 
> Why is it cursed :L??



I'm continually disappointed with it: every time I try to make an improvement to it, I expect it to become the puzzle I expected out of the box. Every time it fails to be that nice puzzle I thought it would be.

You parcel may have been hijacked!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 30, 2010)

Ben - I said in this thread a long while back that I was going to swap around clock and square-1 when the new schedule was put up. This is because Mark, who is a helpful lad, has offered to run a how to compete session for newcomers, and clock is quite important for him. As both square-1 and clock take the same amount of time to run, I directly swapped them in the schedule to save myself drama. As he was the only one to offer to help with this, I certainly don't mind making adjustments to the time schedule for him. Think of it as a chance to get good at square-1 and I'm sorry if you are disappointed 

Apologies for being a bit quiet on the forum lately, had some personal things to be dealing with but all is well and I am excited for the weekend


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 30, 2010)

@Ben: So what? sq-1 is 100x better than clock


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 30, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> @Ben: So what? sq-1 is 100x better than clock


 Joke or not, it's still not funny. Clock is the most important event ever. 3x3 doesn't matter (he says after completing an avg250 3x3 on his new Guhong )


----------



## leon parfitt (Oct 30, 2010)

@flan can i have ago on the megaminx at the comp and if i like it ill buy it off you if thats right btw what colour is it?/and is it stickers or tiles? and how much for ?
does anyone want to buy a mefferts morph egg?


----------



## joey (Oct 30, 2010)

Clock is the worst event ever, I will remove your eyes.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 30, 2010)

leon parfitt said:


> does anyone want to buy a mefferts morph egg?


Hmmmm, I'm interested -- you have a price in mind?


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 30, 2010)

Cash flow problems may mean I might have to (very unwillingly) sell the teraminx.

Its white c4u - any takers? 

EDIT - An arrangement has been made, so this offer is no longer available.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 30, 2010)

James Ludlow said:


> Cash flow problems may mean I might have to (very unwillingly) sell the teraminx.
> 
> Its white c4u - any takers?



Bagsy! I'll discuss money off channel!


----------



## Toad (Oct 30, 2010)

It's funny cos I'm gonna suck.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 30, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> It's funny cos I'm gonna suck.


 
I'm in awe of your self belief, Toad.


Last orders for lifts in my motor. Anywhere down the M4 corridor is a pick up place.


----------



## flan (Oct 30, 2010)

leon parfitt said:


> @flan can i have ago on the megaminx at the comp and if i like it ill buy it off you if thats right btw what colour is it?/and is it stickers or tiles? and how much for ?
> does anyone want to buy a mefferts morph egg?


 
Sure thang! It cost me £7.37 and since It isnt brand new (couple of minor sticker chips) I'll sell it for £6. Or swap with summin. I dunno. Its black btw.

Also, looks like Michael got there first but I'd be interested in the egg.


----------



## leon parfitt (Oct 30, 2010)

@Michael well you can buy it new for about £11 and i have never realy played with it much is i was thinking maybe about £5 ------>[includes a stand]
also would you or any1 else be willing to buy a missing links puzzle for £3 as they are pretty hard to find ?

i also have a super square1, 2-layer super square1,rubiks 360 with stand for sale if any1 was intrested


----------



## r_517 (Oct 31, 2010)

summer time gone do not forget to adjust your clocks guys i still remember in Bristol Spring quite a few people forgot to change the time


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 31, 2010)

r_517 said:


> summer time gone do not forget to adjust your clocks guys i still remember in Bristol Spring quite a few people forgot to change the time


Thanks for telling me. Like in Bristol, I've forgotten about the clocks changing. I was thinking that I was rather tired, but that's because I've been up an hour longer than I thought. Bedtime now. 3x3 practise tomorrow.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 31, 2010)

The clock changing drama at Bristol Spring was nothing but hilarious. I am giggling just thinking about the absolute hysteria it caused between us. WHAT HAPPENS ON THE TV SCHEDULE. AHHH.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 31, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> The clock changing drama at Bristol Spring was nothing but hilarious. I am giggling just thinking about the absolute hysteria it caused between us. WHAT HAPPENS ON THE TV SCHEDULE. AHHH.


 Well it wasn't pleasant turning up late to solve 5x5 having just got up and run to venue. I failed badly of course. But the rest of the day went rather well bld-wise


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 31, 2010)

leon parfitt said:


> @Michael well you can buy it new for about £11 and i have never realy played with it much is i was thinking maybe about £5 ------>[includes a stand]
> also would you or any1 else be willing to buy a missing links puzzle for £3 as they are pretty hard to find ?
> 
> i also have a super square1, 2-layer super square1,rubiks 360 with stand for sale if any1 was intrested


 


UKSpeedCuber said:


> I wanna get rid of my Super Square-1 too! D:
> How much would you want for the 2 Layer Super Square-1 and the Missing Link?


 
I'm always interested in puzzles I don't have. *LET'S BARTER!* *

(* but at the competition)


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 31, 2010)

oi, winters, still want this giga?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 31, 2010)

_"What part of 'DO NOT OPEN UNTIL UK OPEN' do you not understand?"_

Emergency Halloween party - I will get some more in!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 31, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> _"What part of 'DO NOT OPEN UNTIL UK OPEN' do you not understand?"_
> 
> Emergency Halloween party - I will get some more in!


 
Haha, brilliant.

*People staying at mine...*
Please tell me which day you are arriving, what time and when you are leaving so that I can organise my life a bit!

Thanks!


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 31, 2010)

Friday, 7.45 arrive at Bristol Temple Meads, leaving yours at 8ish


----------



## leon parfitt (Oct 31, 2010)

for the 2-layer super sq1 and the missing link puzzle i was thinking £6 for both if thats alright =]


----------



## Zyrb (Oct 31, 2010)

I will have many puzzles to trade/sell and I will also may be buying puzzles. And if anyone wants some clock pieces for free you can have them.


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 31, 2010)

which puzzles?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 31, 2010)

Why would I need to make a core? Doesn't it already have one?

I'd be cool trading for an old white V7 if you're still up for it.


----------



## Zyrb (Oct 31, 2010)

ghost hand 2x2, ghost hand magic, transparent glow in the dark type C, black type C


----------



## Zyrb (Oct 31, 2010)

you got it, havent decided on what i want for them though... Im not too picky


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 31, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Well, it's rather loose. D:


 
How about I try it out and we can decide if we wanna trade on the day?


----------



## Zyrb (Oct 31, 2010)

also both the type Cs are stickered badly as they were the first cubes i ever stickered, i can throw in some stickers if who ever ends up getting one thinks its too bad

The magic has your name on it connor so dont worry


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 31, 2010)

Zyrb how much for the glow in dark and gh 2x2?


----------



## Zyrb (Oct 31, 2010)

do you have any thing to trade or doyou just wanna buy them


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 31, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> *People staying at mine...*
> Please tell me which day you are arriving, what time and when you are leaving so that I can organise my life a bit!
> 
> Thanks!


Arriving Friday sometime around dinner time. My tickets are for anytime so I haven't set times yet. The most sensible journeys arrive at 6.15, 6.44 or 7.43. Leaving Sunday evening anytime you want me to (trains every half hour). Thanks for the floor space 
Are we planning to book a table somewhere for dinner? Or just end up at McDonalds?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 31, 2010)

Ahaha. 

I'll sell naked pictures of myself at the comp if anyone wants them.

Seriously


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 31, 2010)

@ Zryb: to buy more than likely


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 31, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> *People staying at mine...*
> Please tell me which day you are arriving, what time and when you are leaving so that I can organise my life a bit!
> 
> Thanks!


I'll be going straight to the venue on Saturday morning, staying Saturday night and leaving sometime Sunday night- not sure what eveyone's doing Sunday evening, but if there's anything going on then I'll be up for staying for that. Otherwise I'll just leave straight from the veune.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmmm, I would cook lemon drizzle cakes for Charlie like my Mum did before, but considering I have no cake baking trays and even less free time at the moment, that's probably not going to happen. Just cereal instead?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 31, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Ahaha.
> 
> I'll sell naked pictures of myself at the comp if anyone wants them.
> 
> Seriously



The silence is deafening 

I don't think people will spend money when those photos of you are already all over the internet


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 31, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Ahaha.
> 
> I'll sell naked pictures of myself at the comp if anyone wants them.
> 
> Seriously



Haha. I've got the black marker for final airbrushing.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 31, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Arriving Friday sometime around dinner time. My tickets are for anytime so I haven't set times yet. The most sensible journeys arrive at 6.15, 6.44 or 7.43. Leaving Sunday evening anytime you want me to (trains every half hour). Thanks for the floor space
> Are we planning to book a table somewhere for dinner? Or just end up at McDonalds?


 
No problemo. Basically just need to make sure people arrive after I'm done helping or before I've started helping out at the venue, which will be for a large chunk of the afternoon. I think Friday night we'll just slum it at McDonald's because people will be arriving left right and centre, and that's not too far from the train station. Failing that, those at mine can just all order pizza in. If you are at a loose end in Bristol then feel free to join for that, obviously! We can all chip in a fiver or something and get some pizza delivered. There is a particularly good pizza vendor that sells pizzas my size (I'm not even joking). 



MTGjumper said:


> Hmmm, I would cook lemon drizzle cakes for Charlie like my Mum did before, but considering I have no cake baking trays and even less free time at the moment, that's probably not going to happen. Just cereal instead?


 
Anything you or anyone else would like to bring is a brilliant idea! I will make sure I have lots of bread... cubers eat a lot of toast. I will also have some cereal and lots of milk for tea/coffee etc. Sorry to not cook you all a full English every morning  Snack wise I probably won't have that much so feel free to contribute with that (or just beer) if you are staying at my place. Saturday night the plan is still to go somewhere nicer but book in advance, i.e. in the next couple of days so we can all sit together and eat something other than a Big Mac over the course of the weekend (will get myself onto that ASAP!).



scotzbhoy said:


> I'll be going straight to the venue on Saturday morning, staying Saturday night and leaving sometime Sunday night- not sure what eveyone's doing Sunday evening, but if there's anything going on then I'll be up for staying for that. Otherwise I'll just leave straight from the veune.


 
If you want to come on Friday night, don't feel like you aren't welcome, you certainly are


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow this thread is so active again =D
Anyway, will be arriving around 6-7pm if I remember correctly, so will join you guys at McDonald´s 

Also, Edouard won´t be coming 
Can´t to see you guys again! And NOT suck at 3x3!


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 31, 2010)

Can't to see you too Amos!


----------



## Toad (Oct 31, 2010)

Can't for this competition!! Gonna be sooo good


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 1, 2010)

:fp Amos.
You better get NRs for 2,3, OH, BLD


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 1, 2010)

So uh...

Can we have an 8 person final?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 1, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> So uh...
> 
> Can we have an 8 person final?


 
Depends on the timings of the day. If we are massively behind, no, it'll stay at 6, if we aren't behind at all, it'll be 8. If we are vastly ahead of schedule it may even be 10.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 1, 2010)

Cool cool. Variable final size, kinda exciting 

On another note, FOUR MORE SLEEPS ~_~


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 1, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Cool cool. Variable final size, kinda exciting
> 
> On another note, FOUR MORE SLEEPS ~_~


 
Best way to ensure that you are in the final is to BE FAST. Four more sleeps until three no sleeps.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 1, 2010)

IM TRYING TO FAST AS HARD AS I CAN.

No sleep could actually be desireable if the alternative is two hours or something ~_~


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 1, 2010)

On another note, why do the UK comp threads always have so many more replies?


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 1, 2010)

They turn into a chat room. Also, we don't have enough competitions despite quite a high demand. Not complaining, just saying


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 1, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Depends on the timings of the day. If we are massively behind, no, it'll stay at 6, if we aren't behind at all, it'll be 8. If we are vastly ahead of schedule it may even be 10.


 
Awesome motivation for everyone to help out as much as possible and keep everything going smoothly. Well played, Charlie


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 1, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> On another note, why do the UK comp threads always have so many more replies?


We just get so excited by the comps I think because they're always so awesome! Maybe we'll hit 1000 replies this time


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 1, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> On another note, why do the UK comp threads always have so many more replies?


 Cuz we is awesome


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll be joining people at McDonalds Friday night then, just need to figure out what to do the rest of Friday since I arrive there early. What are other people doing? Any setting up etc. to help with?

I have a black mini type something 3x3 (Puzl baby speedcube), a Rubik's 4x4 (re-tooled I think) and a chinaminx I can bring if anyone wants to buy them (not sure why you would want a chinaminx though). Might sell my white Meffert's 4x4 too if someone really wants it. If nobody expresses any interest I probably won't bring them.


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 1, 2010)

by the way i need a 4x4 cause my dayan is highly nlikely to be herr seeing as its stilll prossesing in hongkong post since the 26th of october so if anyone has a weel broken in 4x4 that isnt rubiks eaastsheen or qj can i use/buy it?


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 1, 2010)

sorrry for double post but can i buy that meferts 4x4? unless i someone is selling a maru?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 1, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> sorrry for double post but can i buy that meferts 4x4? unless i someone is selling a maru?


 
If you want my white Meffert's 4x4 it's yours (unless you find someone selling a different 4x4 you want), about £12 I reckon.



UKSpeedCuber said:


> How much for the Mini C?
> I've wanted one since the last comp! D:


 
Ah, so it's a type C (I had no idea, they didn't tell me). It's barely used and I bought it for £9+shipping, so £10 maybe?

I might be able to haggle a little.


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 1, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> by the way i need a 4x4 cause my dayan is highly nlikely to be herr seeing as its stilll prossesing in hongkong post since the 26th of october so if anyone has a weel broken in 4x4 that isnt rubiks eaastsheen or qj can i use/buy it?


 If you cant find anything better for the competition You can borrow my white maru 4x4 for the whole competition


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 1, 2010)

Yesss thanks


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 1, 2010)

no worries =P I'll even try to solve it before I give it to you.


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 1, 2010)

dont i need all the practice i can get unless u want to of course lol


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 1, 2010)

I think I should, but it will take lots of time. Do you know where I could find some good parity algs


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 1, 2010)

RobH's tutorials on youtube are the ones i use ill link them to you



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUU22JeVROE


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks

Edit: solved =)


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 1, 2010)

After the competition Ill learn 4x4, but for now i must practice puzzles that i am competing in


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 1, 2010)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Might sell my white Meffert's 4x4 too if someone really wants it.


 


blakedacuber said:


> can i buy that meferts 4x4? unless i someone is selling a maru?



If this deal falls through, I might be interested.

As long as your not in my round, anyone can use any of my cubes. I have pink instead of orange and light green instead of standard green though. On all puzzles.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 1, 2010)

With regards to meeting on Friday night I suggest you acquire my number if you are staying at mine, and if you are somebody who isn't staying at mine but wishes to join in on ordering pizza to my place/going to McDonald's that you acquire the number of somebody already in my company. Might get a bit manic if I am coordinating everybody's movements! Bring some cash with you in the case that we do order pizza, as there is no cash point that close to mine.

With regards to scrambling and judging over the weekend, I know that most of you do help out where necessary, but there will be consequences for any slackers (rahhh)! Really is important for everybody to muck in, especially as there are quite a lot of new competitors that won't be used to the format and could slow things down. The schedule is tight in places and there is less flexibility at this venue about overrunning, so really need all hands on deck  I wil provide cookies to those that help the most 

Also, I have a map of how to get to my flat for anybody that needs or wants it for the weekend. PM me if you need this/my phone number.


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 1, 2010)

I want a cookie!! but it will be my first competition...


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 1, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I wil provide cookies to those that help the most



I'll do it all by myself.



UKSpeedCuber said:


> You got the YJ still?



I have two - neither of which I like. Yours for a bargain.


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 1, 2010)

I love scrambling 2x2 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5
I also love cookies
Btw for pyraminx what way do you orient the cube before scrambling?

btw does anyone have any fun but challenging puzzls they are gunna sell?


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 1, 2010)

Even though it's my first competition, I would be able to scramble 2x2 and 3x3 if I am aloud to.


----------



## Toad (Nov 1, 2010)

Charlie, what time will things (pizza and whatever) be happening on Friday night?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 1, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Charlie, what time will things (pizza and whatever) be happening on Friday night?


 
Ummm 7 or 8 ish? I guess? I will go to venue for 3pm though, so if you want to help me set up, please do!

Glad the cookie bribe has worked.

Even if you are a new competitor, we have a little session at the beginning on Saturday for new competitors to understand how to judge, scramble and compete in the correct way so it shouldn't matter that you haven't competed before!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 1, 2010)

You would think that we're all more interested in cookies than cubes  (which might have some truth ... )



CharlieCooper said:


> Ummm 7 or 8 ish? I guess? I will go to venue for 3pm though, so if you want to help me set up, please do!


 
Cool, I'll wander around for a while then head to the venue for 3, cookies sound good ... mmm cookies ...



James Ludlow said:


> If this deal falls through, I might be interested.
> 
> As long as your not in my round, anyone can use any of my cubes. I have pink instead of orange and light green instead of standard green though. On all puzzles.



Ok, my white Meffert's will be coming, I guess someone will end up with it. And same deal with borrowing cubes if people ask nicely.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 1, 2010)

my schedule for Friday:
have to get up before 4am on Friday to go to the airport. should arrive at Bristol before 9am. then wander around until 2pm ish to check in at YHA. i think i'll need to take a nap then meet Agassi at around 8pm

ps: r there anybody else staying at YHA besides this list?


> Agassi Yiu
> Zhixiao Wang
> Conor Winters
> Joe Andrews
> ...


----------



## joey (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm arriving at 1pm :|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


----------



## Toad (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a lecture 3-4 that I probably won't go to so finish at 12. Need to be at the train station for 7:45 but between those times I can help out


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 2, 2010)

joey said:


> I'm arriving at 1pm :|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


 
zomg me too I'll have to sleep early on thursday and I won't be able to sleep at all zomg.


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 2, 2010)

i gotta leav my house at half 3 or 4 am on saterday to mae my flight buts its ok cause im almost an insomniac:L

and is there gunna be t-shirts


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 2, 2010)

To avoid too many hands setting up, I *only ask for Joey/Thom/Toad to the venue at 3*. Although your offers of help are appreciated, it will be manic with any more people and a bit difficult to be productive. It will be predominantly moving tables and chairs. 

Joey and Thom, what time does your train arrive? 1? If so, Toad come to mine for about half 1 and we can luncheon here (I promise Joey as an incentive to get here early) before going to the venue. 

Once we are finished there, I will post in this thread and we can convene at mine or somewhere like McDonald's.


----------



## joey (Nov 2, 2010)

If we're going to the venue at 3, surely we can arrive later than 1?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 2, 2010)

There are a few things to deal with at mine before, i.e. what things to take etc. etc and we need to actually walk there. Arrive at 2 if you like but then I cannot bribe you with luncheon and we will be whizzing off quickly. Choice is yours!


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 2, 2010)

Joey will arrive on time if he knows what's best for him.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 2, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Joey will arrive on time if he knows what's best for him.


 
Presumably you are arriving together? I don't imagine for one minute that you'll be travelling alone?! And hey, I even told him he could have what he wanted for lunch. I AM NICE.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, no point in making that journey seperately.

I'm happy to arrive as soon as possible to extend the amount of cubing-related time to enjoy :3


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi guys, it's the wanderinggibbon, I'll be coming with my friends Dan (from Freeze Peach) and Neil, he's just ugly and stupid. just wanted to make sure everything's on par ... anything I should know?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 2, 2010)

Cube-Fu said:


> Hi guys, it's the wanderinggibbon, I'll be coming with my friends Dan (from Freeze Peach) and Neil, he's just ugly and stupid. just wanted to make sure everything's on par ... anything I should know?


 
Ahh, he said he knew you. Everything now makes sense in my mind. Are you competing though?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 2, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Yeah, no point in making that journey seperately.
> 
> I'm happy to arrive as soon as possible to extend the amount of cubing-related time to enjoy :3


 
Also, if you are staying on Sunday night, you are leaving very early on Monday because I have uni all day and I can't miss it


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 2, 2010)

It's crazy considerate that you'd let us stay on sunday even though you have uni. Thanks again <3

Hey, maybe we can go visit lectures with you?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 2, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> It's crazy considerate that you'd let us stay on sunday even though you have uni. Thanks again <3
> 
> Hey, maybe we can go visit lectures with you?


 
Yeah you can come to the lectures if you really want, but not the seminars  I can pretend you are prospective English students to blag that one if you really want, but I assure you it'll be very boring. I get back from uni at about 5pm on Monday so if you really want to stick around that long at my place you can, but the problem is that you can't leave while I'm out as the door has to be locked from the outside. I can probably miss the morning if necessary and just go in for the afternoon to allow everyone more time to leave!


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 2, 2010)

nonononono don't skip uni because of us :/

we'll probably just wing it and decide what to do on sunday (or sooner if you need to know)

zomg we could steal free education :O


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 2, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Ahh, he said he knew you. Everything now makes sense in my mind. Are you competing though?


 
Neil and I were going to; I'm on 2x2-5x5 ... I was going to do other things, but last time, it was all a bit too much, with no time to practice and relax. Neil, just wants 2x2 and 3x3, but he's quite hairy, so you might not be able to trust him. Dan, would like to cube, but he finds the whole thing a bit confusing, so I was just going to throw things at him, until he goes away. I'm surprised everything makes sense now, shouldn't you get a Nobel prize, or something anyway, like a sandwhich? Do you want us to register properly?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 2, 2010)

Cube-Fu said:


> Neil and I were going to; I'm on 2x2-5x5 ... I was going to do other things, but last time, it was all a bit too much, with no time to practice and relax. Neil, just wants 2x2 and 3x3, but he's quite hairy, so you might not be able to trust him. Dan, would like to cube, but he finds the whole thing a bit confusing, so I was just going to throw things at him, until he goes away. I'm surprised everything makes sense now, shouldn't you get a Nobel prize, or something anyway, like a sandwhich? Do you want us to register properly?


 
If any of you intend on competing it's quite important you register as detailed on the website so I can put you in the spreadsheet etc, etc. All very boring I know but it helps! Thanks


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 2, 2010)

All I wish to do is share my delight that I have just finished the spreadsheet. PHEW.


----------



## Toad (Nov 2, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> All I wish to do is share my delight that I have just finished the spreadsheet. PHEW.


 
Yay!! Well done 

PS. Reply to my text please


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 2, 2010)

Charlie my love, Brett has assured me that his mate has registered. Connor Albone? His name no appear on list? Do I need to start chasing?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 2, 2010)

Connor Albone has not registered, no.

I AM DOING IT NOW MARK <3


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 2, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Connor Albone has not registered, no.


 
KIDS! 

[Off to busily find out wtf has happened.]

EDIT - Ok - so from what I can gather his mate is a plonker, and may have sent his email to the wrong place. 

Which leads me on to - is it too late to register him? I will email you shortly with the details.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 2, 2010)

James Ludlow said:


> KIDS!
> 
> [Off to busily find out wtf has happened.]
> 
> ...


 
No, it's fine, I'll need to add him and the other guys that just said they were registering, no biggy.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 2, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> No, it's fine, I'll need to add him and the other guys that just said they were registering, no biggy.


 
Star <3


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry Charlie, I didn't mean to cause trouble; I thought you knew, and Neil is really horrible and smelly, but it was Dan's fault, he told me he'd cleared it up. Thanks for accepting us.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 2, 2010)

Top bird!


----------



## Doudou (Nov 2, 2010)

Guys,

I finally can't make it, I am sorry.
Let's meet you all next time, and give a shout if you're coming to London.

Cheers


----------



## r_517 (Nov 2, 2010)

Doudou said:


> Guys,
> 
> I finally can't make it, I am sorry.
> Let's meet you all next time, and give a shout if you're coming to London.
> ...


NOOOOOOOOO djude


----------



## Doudou (Nov 2, 2010)

You'd have been disappointed anyway, my english accent is much (moutch) better now...


----------



## sutty17 (Nov 2, 2010)

I mentioned this to Charlie a while ago, but I'm not going to be able to make it.
Hopefully see you guys at the next UK Competition.


----------



## joey (Nov 2, 2010)

Dude, it's like 1min from where you live.

edit: lolcambridge my bad.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 2, 2010)

I appear to not be down for H2H or Team BLD =/


----------



## Toad (Nov 2, 2010)

loljoey your bad.


----------



## sutty17 (Nov 2, 2010)

joey said:


> Dude, it's like 1min from where you live.
> 
> edit: lolcambridge my bad.


Nice...


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 2, 2010)

joey said:


> lolcambridge


Well said


----------



## sutty17 (Nov 2, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Well said


 Well played...

If only Cantabs had the power to take a quote out of context as well...


----------



## joey (Nov 2, 2010)

Daniel Sheppard goes to Cambridge if I remember correctly.


----------



## sutty17 (Nov 2, 2010)

joey said:


> Daniel Sheppard goes to Cambridge if I remember correctly.


He is an Oxonian.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 2, 2010)

sutty17 said:


> He is an Oxonian.


 
Sheppard is an apt name for a bovine.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 3, 2010)

sutty17 said:


> I mentioned this to Charlie a while ago, but I'm not going to be able to make it.
> Hopefully see you guys at the next UK Competition.



Don't worry about it, see you next time.

As long as we can keep the tradition of having at least one Thom in every UK competition, then it's ok


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 3, 2010)

joey said:


> Daniel Sheppard goes to Cambridge if I remember correctly.


You are indeed correct...if you believe Mr Euro2010-announcer


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 3, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Hey Charlie, due to my excessive lazyness, where do I send an email to regarding which events I take part in?
> I'd like to do Team-BLD. :3


Wow you really are quite lazy. It's in the first post of the thread [email protected]


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 3, 2010)

is anyone selling tshirts? i want one


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 3, 2010)

The spreadsheet has now basically been finished, and apart from adding the competitors that aren't yet on it, I probably won't make minor changes like people wanting to do H2H etc. On the day when you register, you will check your events and that will now be when the spreadsheet can be updated, otherwise I'll be messing about sending the spreadsheet around the internet with various updated versions and it gets quite annoying. H2H will be extremely informal, so don't worry about not being signed up for that. Basically, everybody that wants to take part will write their name on a piece of paper which will be put in some kind of vessel, I will then draw out names for the 'groups' and we will have a swift H2H competition. If there is an odd number of competitors, I shall take part to sort this out! If this goes smoothly, we'll have time for team BLD.

And, to clarify, Daniel goes to Oxford Brookes.


----------



## Escher (Nov 3, 2010)

@Banana: I'm not sure if you're in contact with Breandan, I haven't spoken to either of you for a while 
But we'll be arriving in pretty late on Friday evening and leaving at like, 5am Monday morning (same flight Breandan got back after Euro).

I'll be present for the meal on Saturday night but due to my unbelievably limited funds I'll probably not be partaking...

Yes I am going to make a packed lunch and dinner.

SEE YOU FRIDAY XOXOXOXOX <3 <3 <3 <3 XOXOXO


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 3, 2010)

Escher said:


> @Banana: I'm not sure if you're in contact with Breandan, I haven't spoken to either of you for a while
> But we'll be arriving in pretty late on Friday evening and leaving at like, 5am Monday morning (same flight Breandan got back after Euro).
> 
> I'll be present for the meal on Saturday night but due to my unbelievably limited funds I'll probably not be partaking...
> ...


 
<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3
Edit: Eat lots at lunch time, there is a sandwich buffet situation  Also, I shall not let you perish due to lack of food/beer, fear not.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice weather

ps: i have some banknotes which are issued by other banks (BOI, RBS, Ulster Bank etc) other than BOE. does anybody know if they are accepted in England?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 3, 2010)

r_517 said:


> ps: i have some banknotes which are issued by other banks (BOI, RBS, Ulster Bank etc) other than BOE. does anybody know if they are accepted in England?


 
I think they're useable but you might get funny looks at some places


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 3, 2010)

r_517 said:


> ps: i have some banknotes which are issued by other banks (BOI, RBS, Ulster Bank etc) other than BOE. does anybody know if they are accepted in England?


I believe some places refuse them and are legally allowed to do so. However some nice places do accept them. It's a risk but worth a try


----------



## r_517 (Nov 3, 2010)

yep i once tried it when having lunch in Heathrow Airport. they did accept it after checking it for quite a while


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 3, 2010)

I accept all of those notes but I do work in a casino.
If we had a more relaxed dress code I'd probably be allowed to take the shirt off your back.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 3, 2010)

It really depends where you go. Large chains usually take them (or conversely have a no Irish/Scottish bank note policy in all branches) and small independent shops often don't accept them. You are allowed to ask for English notes when you receive change in a shop, so I think it's fair enough to not accept them. 

When I was on my way back from Worlds last year, Breandan owed me money for something and gave me a £10 Scottish note. When I got a taxi back in the middle of the night from the train station it was the only cash I had on me. I gave it to the driver and tried to make a quick getaway before he could say anything, but he got extremely aggressive and demanded some other money or that I should have declared it before going into the taxi! Despite it being legal tender, he took my phone number/flat number/name (all of those made up ) so that he could find me if couldn't spend it!


----------



## r_517 (Nov 3, 2010)

thank you all
i'm just unwilling to walk 30 min to the nearest bank in such a cold and rainy day 
i'll try to exchange them to English notes if i can find any bank service inside the airport. not sure if they would let me do so though. i was rejected twice for changing big notes to small notes in China and Amsterdam's airports


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 3, 2010)

As I only see other cubers at competitions, and those competitions are pretty far apart, I plan to try and learn at least one new cubing related "thing" from each person at the UK Open. For example: at UK Nationals this year I managed to learn my final 2 PLLs (the N-Perms) from Rowan. That was pretty massive for me. This weekend my goals are quite small: cube with people and hopefully pick up some of those gems of information that you just can't get from YouTube (well, I can't anyway!)

EDIT: if I start to get (more) annoying, just tell me


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 3, 2010)

Learn commutators


----------



## joey (Nov 3, 2010)

I will show you the updated V-perm.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 3, 2010)

joey said:


> I will show you the updated V-perm.


 
Aperm Jperm?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 3, 2010)

joey said:


> I will show you *and Daniel* the updated V-perm.


Thanks  I don't like my one


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 3, 2010)

joey said:


> I will show you the updated V-perm.


 
It took me months to learn your first one! I have it well trained now: (R' U R' U') x2 y' (R' U R' U') l R U' R' U R U

My capacity for learning new algorithms is tiny but this one worked well for me after viewing your video several hundred times!


----------



## Toad (Nov 3, 2010)

*is hoping Daniel gets 5 V perms first round*


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 3, 2010)

James, I will be requesting a master magic masterclass from you one the day


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 3, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> James, I will be requesting a master magic masterclass from you one the day


 
+1

Also, I need a master magic! Anybody have one for sale?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 3, 2010)

[FlipUB, M']


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 3, 2010)

I just realised I will be bringing many puzzles, I know this is random but how should I go about transporting them all, would I use a box 'o stuff, or maybe a backpack?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 3, 2010)

...

Bring them in an intermodal freight container.


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 3, 2010)

I would if I knew what that was...Ill just use a bag


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 3, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> I would if I knew what that was...Ill just use a bag


 
haha.

On a side note, if you want a container, I have a metal file that I use, you can by it if you want.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 3, 2010)

A laptop bag is good for carrying 12 to 16 puzzles. A lunchbox is good for 6 to 9 puzzles. I use a flight case for 20 to 35 puzzles. A suitcase for 70 to 100!


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 3, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> H2H will be extremely informal


 
Excellent. 

So if I get the likes of Rob or Simon or Rowan, they can go OH yeah?


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 3, 2010)

lol using me in the same sentence as those two. I'll do sq1 instead, k?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 3, 2010)

Why am I learning algs two days before >_>


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 3, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Why am I learning algs two days before >_>


 
Because you can!

I'm struggling to remember algs I've "known" for 2 years


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 4, 2010)

"New" goal for UK Open: sq-1: 2nd place (or better)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 4, 2010)

There goes my hope of being square-1 UK #2. Definitely not going to happen, haven't even practised for weeks!

It might amuse you to know that somebody from a number I didn't know text me yesterday and said "I still haven't heard about the hotel room, if I haven't by 6:30pm I'll ring, but failing that can I stay at yours?". Assuming this was a cuber in distress I just said "Yeah sure". This lady then replied "OMG wrong number, sorry, but thanks for the invite!"


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 4, 2010)

Please don't follow through with the "or better" bit rob


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey Charlie, you have a hairdryer, right?


----------



## Toad (Nov 4, 2010)

ONE MOAR SLEEPS


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 4, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Hey Charlie, you have a hairdryer, right?


 
Yes, I do but I did melt it a bit so it's not in great condition. Almost bought a new one earlier actually, but it works! 

What's the verdict on when you and Joey are arriving, need to plan my day. Let it be known that on the way back from the venue I am going to get you/Joey/Toad and Chris who may have joined us by then to do some man lifting of items from the supermarket (which are ultimately for your benefit anyway, but I thought I'd let you know).


----------



## r_517 (Nov 4, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> ONE MOAR SLEEPS


 
i went towards my bed at 9pm last night, but finally slept until 6am and got up just then. i think there won't be any more sleeps before my departure at 3am tmr


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 4, 2010)

Boys... I am hoovering. When you enter my flat, I would like it if you all said "OMGWOW YOU HOOVERED, HOW LOVELY IT LOOKS IN HERE".


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 4, 2010)

Good luck everyone. I'll be in Bristol tomorrow, anyone else watching the fireworks?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 4, 2010)

Cube-Fu said:


> Good luck everyone. I'll be in Bristol tomorrow, anyone else watching the fireworks?


 
Where are these fireworks? I thought I would drag everyone along to see some but with everyone arriving at different times it seems a bit impractical. Could set our own off I suppose.....

Also, Louis if you intend to compete please could you register via the website www.ukcubemasters.com as I need to know numbers in advance! Thank you... sorry to pester...


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh yeah, for what it's worth I'm pretty this would be the first time I've ever missed Bonfire night.


----------



## Toad (Nov 4, 2010)

Lol @ Charlie saying "sorry to pester" to someone who hasn't yet registered with two days to go...

Seriously Charlie, you're too lovely <3


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 4, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Yes, I do but I did melt it a bit so it's not in great condition. Almost bought a new one earlier actually, but it works!



Worst comes to worst I can just get a haircut instead ^_^



CharlieCooper said:


> What's the verdict on when you and Joey are arriving, need to plan my day. Let it be known that on the way back from the venue I am going to get you/Joey/Toad and Chris who may have joined us by then to do some man lifting of items from the supermarket (which are ultimately for your benefit anyway, but I thought I'd let you know).


 
I think about 1-2 ish but I don't know, I've been trying to contact joey but like.... he's been afk all week >.>

I'll give him a call later after I've got ready. I've been so busy today, it's dumb.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 4, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Worst comes to worst I can just get a haircut instead ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In case you don't get hold of Joey/would like to know the score, I believe you are getting the 10:07 from Piccadilly which is a direct train, no change necessary, takes 3 hours and 3 minutes and will get you to Temple Meads for 13:10.

I'd also like to remind you to bring enough clothes as you ALWAYS moan that you didn't bring enough.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 4, 2010)

You're a star <3


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 4, 2010)

Charlie, is there good parking at the venue?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 4, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> Charlie, is there good parking at the venue?


 
None. You will have to park somewhere nearby, I can recommend some car parks if you like but on the day I won't be able to show you anything due to being quite busy. If you can avoid it, I wouldn't go driving around the centre as a new driver  It's hideously complicated by this one way system and you aren't going to be able to stop anywhere near the venue really.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 4, 2010)

One sleep to go! I'll try to bring some cake and cereal, and a Simon-sized sleeping bag =)

Square-1 in the morning makes me sad though. I'll need to warm up for a while =(


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 4, 2010)

AAAAAAHHHHHHH TOMORROW!


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 4, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> None. You will have to park somewhere nearby, I can recommend some car parks if you like but on the day I won't be able to show you anything due to being quite busy. If you can avoid it, I wouldn't go driving around the centre as a new driver  It's hideously complicated by this one way system and you aren't going to be able to stop anywhere near the venue really.


Ok, thanks. What's the nearest car park to the venue?


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 4, 2010)

Andrew: Remember my timer xD


----------



## r_517 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bristol i'm coming


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 5, 2010)

Being awake this early is criminal.


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 5, 2010)

newcomer talk thing and magic are at the same time... do i have to do the newcomer talk?


----------



## joey (Nov 5, 2010)

Might aswell. Magic only takes 10s for a whole person.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 5, 2010)

joey said:


> Might aswell. Magic only takes 10s for a whole person.


 Or 25 if you're me


----------



## joey (Nov 5, 2010)

Bring my cube Daniel, I think I have both of yours with me.


----------



## flan (Nov 5, 2010)

My train arrives at temple meads at 20:25 tonight. Any suggestions as to what I should do?. Straight to macky-D's then YHA then make my own way to the venue in the morning is my default plan.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 5, 2010)

joey said:


> Bring my cube Daniel, I think I have both of yours with me.


Yep will do.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 5, 2010)

flan said:


> My train arrives at temple meads at 20:25 tonight. Any suggestions as to what I should do?. Straight to macky-D's then YHA then make my own way to the venue in the morning is my default plan.


 Agassi's train arrives at 2110. i'll meet him in the train station and then go to the yha.

ps: just arrived in Bristol. weather no good


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 5, 2010)

flan said:


> My train arrives at temple meads at 20:25 tonight. Any suggestions as to what I should do?. Straight to macky-D's then YHA then make my own way to the venue in the morning is my default plan.


 
Think we might order pizza to mine so you can head to my place from the train station if you like? I live on the way to the YHA. It's unlikely that we'll stay in the McDonald's for THAT long if we go there because they get angry about us taking all the room on a Friday night. I'll update here when I know where we are!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 5, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> newcomer talk thing and magic are at the same time... do i have to do the newcomer talk?


 
Yes, please listen to the newcomer talk, it will only take about ten minutes and I would rather judge you doing magic and eat into the next event's time if necessary with you knowing about judging/scrambling/competing, than you not doing magic on time but not hearing the talk! I'm not saying you're daft and you won't get it, but new competitors are often flapping about not knowing where to sit, where to put their cubes, how to scramble, how to judge properly and this can be time consuming to explain throughout the day. It will be extremely quick and I promise you can still do magic!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 5, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> Ok, thanks. What's the nearest car park to the venue?


 
The nearest car park, which definitely isn't the cheapest, is the car park that is behind Colston Hall. Their website explains it quite well. I think this one might actually be closer, but it's crazy expensive, probably the same price as the Colston Hall one however as they are the same company. In the evening, Michael leaves his car in Cabot Circus car park as it's £2 from 5pm to 7am or something, so maybe that's an option. Parking is hideous in Bristol and I'm afraid I can't suggest anywhere that's free!


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 5, 2010)

I assume McDonald's tonight will be around 7-ish? My bus arrives at 6.45pm so I'll probably meet you guys there first. Can I have a rough location of the McD?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 5, 2010)

Maybe a touch later. My house isn't that far from McDonald's though, so if you are arriving at 7 I would say come here first. (You are staying here, right?). Quite a few people arrive around the same time as you Amos, so we might want to wait for them to arrive so we can all go out at the same time. I've forgotten what time Daniel is arriving.... 

*THIS IS THE FAMOUS MCDONALD'S - 101/105 THE HORSEFAIR

BRISTOL

BS1 3JR*


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 5, 2010)

I never quite decided. Probably go for the earlier option arriving at 6.15 at temple meads, so 6.30 at your house


----------



## Toad (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm getting a bus at 1305 from UWE and need to get off by Cabot, yes Charlie?


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 5, 2010)

Alright, so I'll go to Charlie's place first. I'll be arriving at Malborough St. Bus Station though, hopefully it's not too far. Will google map it later. And yeah I'm staying at your place Charlie  

Toad: My gf graduated from UWE!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 5, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I'm getting a bus at 1305 from UWE and need to get off by Cabot, yes Charlie?


 
Get off at Cabot and then call me, or googlemap my address which I will text you shortly... It's just around the corner. Get off by the Unite buildings, you know, Marketgate and Phoenix Court? Just continue the way the bus will carry on going and keep to the left of the roundabout, cross the road at the crossing, there will be a pub called "Stag and Hounds" in front of you. Walk away from that roundabout and the pub for about 1 minute and then you'll be by a huge building with little flags sticking out of it, go under the arch and voila, chez Charlie.

Okay, tonight, we'll decide what to do at about 7pm as that's when most people will be at mine! Toad, are you going home, collecting lady, eating here or what?


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 5, 2010)

I arrive at 7.45 at BTM for what it's worth. I also have no sense of direction.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 5, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> I arrive at 7.45 at BTM for what it's worth. I also have no sense of direction.


 
Ok, I am preparing you a map to mine. We will do food when you get here.

EDIT: Just facebooked you a map.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 5, 2010)

Right, well I'm off to bed. See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 6, 2010)

Is someone going to post results?


----------



## r_517 (Nov 6, 2010)

magic final andrew coghill avg 1.33 
ben got a 0.94 single

master magic james 2.58single/avg2.59

sq1 simon 11.82/16.39

rubix BV 9.61/10.62


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Nothing from Amos?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 6, 2010)

r_517 said:


> magic final andrew coghill avg 1.33
> ben got a 0.94 single
> 
> master magic james 2.58single/avg2.59
> ...


 
lolben!!!!!!!!??????!?!!!!!


----------



## r_517 (Nov 6, 2010)

amos 1478 1422 1319 1209 1308 = 1350


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Seriously Amos -.-


----------



## r_517 (Nov 6, 2010)

bld daniel sheppard 1:58.4


----------



## Toad (Nov 6, 2010)

15.01 ave5 first round


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 6, 2010)

Breandon 9.96 average semi final. Megaminx chris ness 1:35ish average


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 6, 2010)

How did Rowan do in 3x3?


----------



## r_517 (Nov 6, 2010)

rowan 9.63/11.50


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm waiting for Ben results.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 6, 2010)

3x3 final begins


----------



## r_517 (Nov 6, 2010)

robert 9.9x single
rowan 7.71 single


----------



## r_517 (Nov 6, 2010)

robert 9.9x single
rowan 7.71 single


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Who's in the finals?


----------



## r_517 (Nov 6, 2010)

BV 9.21 single


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice, Rowan!!!


----------



## Toad (Nov 6, 2010)

Rowan's 7.71 just going up to youtube as we speak...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 6, 2010)

Was it lucky?


----------



## Toad (Nov 6, 2010)

Wait and see... (yes, PLL skip)


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 6, 2010)

Bye Bye NR


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice job, Rowan!

Finally the UKNR has been broken... am I right?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## oprah62 (Nov 6, 2010)

Rowan!
On IRC yesterday I predicted a 8.20 single from him.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 6, 2010)

DYK:

This was my first competition in 36_4_ days,
I managed to get lolsingles,
Like a 0.94 magic single,
And a 14.28 3x3 single (not that good, just competition PB),
And a 1:54 megaminx single,
And a 27.55 square 1 single which had a 1 move cube shape (/),
No one has ever heard of this person called Breandan and he has never won worlds,
I got a BRIND SUCCESSU ,
I can't be bothered to type more stuff.

EDIT: It seems all of my magic videos have disappeared. wtf?


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Nov 6, 2010)

So who actually won?


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 6, 2010)

Ben 2x2 WR?


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 6, 2010)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> So who actually won?



Breandan won 3x3 with a 10.24 (I think) average.



oprah62 said:


> Ben 2x2 WR?



Lolno I aren't even doing 2x2 -.-


----------



## Benyó (Nov 6, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Lolno I aren't even doing 2x2 -.-


 
because you didn't want to break the wr by a second?


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 6, 2010)

Benyó said:


> because you didn't want to break the wr by a second?



Because 2x2 is tomorrow.


----------



## Benyó (Nov 6, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Because 2x2 is tomorrow.


 
i hope you will enjoy to watching it because you are not registered


----------



## Toad (Nov 6, 2010)

Unfortunately Ben won't be with us tomorrow so will not be able to compete in 2x2 and break all the WRs.


----------



## Toad (Nov 6, 2010)

Just to say I've got loads of videos from this comp including every single solve from the finals which will be on Youtube in the next few hours / days.

Subscribe to see them all


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 6, 2010)

dammit i was looking forward to Ben's next comp so I could see videos of him breaking all the 2x2 WR's...


----------



## r_517 (Nov 7, 2010)

i failed again on clock
got a 6.88 single

mark got a 7.31

daniel won with 8.78 avg


----------



## r_517 (Nov 7, 2010)

just came back and heard someone (Robert?) broke 2x2 avg nr. 3.35s?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 7, 2010)

Rowan won 2x2 with 3.35.
I had 8.78 clock average with counting 10.46.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 7, 2010)

I am home.

I am tired.

I got an 11.17 3x3 average.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 7, 2010)

Videos of the final & some other solves will be on my YouTube channel soon!


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 7, 2010)

Also, Louis if you intend to compete please could you register via the website www.ukcubemasters.com as I need to know numbers in advance! Thank you... sorry to pester...[/QUOTE]

OOPS! Sorry Charlie, only just saw this ... am I still too late?


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone, great fun. And please let me know, if you find my cube ...


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 7, 2010)

Something interesting: Breandan didn't win head to head.

I'll leave it at that


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 7, 2010)

Thom, do you want me to send you the vid of your 10.34 solve? If so, can you pm me your email address please?


----------



## Toad (Nov 8, 2010)

I've got *every single solve* from the finals and a ridiculous amount of other stuff, please subscribe to motivate me to upload it all in the next few days... All in HD too


----------



## r_517 (Nov 8, 2010)

i thought several cubers had my 6.88 clock solve? wanna see it myself

edit: ninja'd


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have your 6.88, but I believe Toad's version is the best, so I'll let him do it 

Hmm so yea I failed at pretty much everything. Best 3x3 single in the competition was 11.53 >_>
Notable achievements were 58.6 avg 4x4 in first round and 52 single in finals with OLL parity dammmnnn
Also 1:42 5x5 single  and 1:55 average again..beating my previous official average by 0.61


----------



## Toad (Nov 8, 2010)

Uploading now...


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh and before I forget - algs for Breandan:
r U2 R2 U' R2 U' r' R' U2 R
r U R' U2 R U2 r' U2 r U' r'


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 8, 2010)

I broke 5 NR


----------



## r_517 (Nov 8, 2010)

thank u Mark for the five judges for my clock and the video



blakedacuber said:


> I broke 5 NR


BIG CONG! u've already back in Galway? it's about 3 hours drive from the airport i think:O


----------



## Toad (Nov 8, 2010)

Did you know...

- Rowan is pretty good at cubes

- This competition was totally awesome
- I love everyone involved
- I love Charlie so much and she's super awesome at organising

- I got Clock NR single!! 
- I can fold a t shirt neatly in sub 2.5 seconds on a Stackmat
- Daniel and I are super awesome at teamBLD

- Poohong
- Bluehong
- R-O-U-X-hong

- There's *loads* of videos gonna be on my youtube in the next few days
- I keep plugging my youtube cos I like subscribers
- I uploaded Rowan's 7.71 within half an hour of it happening
- I'm actually writing these to pass the time while more videos render and stuff

- Mystery events are a great way to get the place cleared up
- Coghill is stupidly lucky in H2H

- My 2.19 2x2 single was the best of the comp despite me being rubbish at it
- Everything I competed in was an official PB
- I last competed almost exactly a year ago
- I WILL compete much more now 'cos competitions are awesome

- Rowin Winneavy

- That was good orange juice, really eye opening stuff.

- I got TWO core misalignments in my 4x4 average. It sucked.

MORE TO COME


----------



## Toad (Nov 8, 2010)

ALL SOLVES FROM THE FINAL ARE UP (in beautiful HD)

http://tinyurl.com/UKO2010

Many many many more videos to come, will be added there ^^ (also in beautiful HD)

Please subscribe


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 8, 2010)

Finally my flat is empty ish and I am in bed almost alone.

Had an amazingly good weekend despite about 4 hours sleep in total. Thank you so much to everybody that came and an extra thank you to those who worked hard scrambling and judging, couldn't do it without you.

I will post more things tomorrow but for now, at least 15 hours of sleep.

<3 You all! (n.b. This is a sober statement, I meant it!)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 8, 2010)

Cube-Fu said:


> Thanks everyone, great fun. And please let me know, if you find my cube ...


 
Dude, was it a blue A5 or somesuch? If so, Charlie has it.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 8, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Dude, was it a blue A5 or somesuch? If so, Charlie has it.


 
It was an AV, Ooh! I thought it was gone!


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 8, 2010)

DYK...

- Life during UKO is awesome!
- Life post-UKO sucks
- Charlie did amazing
- Rob got the first sub-10 of the final, and then next solve was Rowan...
- 'Simon - ex WR holder, Rob - ex-ER holder, Rowan - yeah he's quite good at cubes' 
- 3rd clock scramble of group 2. I want to switch groups now.
- 2nd 2x2 scramble of some group in the first round I got 2.22 on 2x2x2 
- I got 19 competition PBs out of 23 possible ones
- I failed at bld
- I failed at 2 clock scrambles
- I thought Axel was crazy, but then I met Louis...
- Filippo likes Nightwish 
- Joey spreads marmite like it's jam
- People filming stuff made me miss lunch 
- I'm so happy for Toad's clock single NR (even though it means I lost a NR)
- I wish Simon could get a half decent Sq-1 average 
- Funniest moment might just be looking across to see Joey pop on the first turn 
- James is my hero for fixing my magic and master magic
- He got 2.59 avg 
- I popped on the last turn of Sq-1 at 27 seconds  Really wanted that sub-30 single
- Beast pizzas are quite beast
- That was the only picture I took during the weekend, and I predicted it 
- K-Dog should compete
- Can't wait to go to another UK comp 

EDIT: Lost my blindfold somewhere. It looks the same as the competition ones, but it's a bit more battered and has some really faint blue ink on the lining at the top on the back

EDIT2: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...54-squares-just-seconds-to-solve-2127350.html


----------



## Toad (Nov 8, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> DYK...
> 
> - 3rd clock scramble of group 2. I want to switch groups now.
> ...
> ...


 
- Agreed

-  <3

- OMG yes!!

- Agreed

- WOOOOOOOOO


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 8, 2010)

Someone please upload the photo of the pizza here. Needs to be seen.

Joey, Thom and I are going to continue the party and get some food now. Feel much better after a sleep!

Photos going up on Facebook shortly. DYK will come later.


----------



## Toad (Nov 8, 2010)

Can you send me the originals of the ones of me and K-dogg please Charliee?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have found a blue-yellow edge piece from an A-V (I'm pretty sure it is anyway) in my bag, so let me know if you're missing one!

Beast Pizza:


Spoiler


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 8, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I have found a blue-yellow edge piece from an A-V (I'm pretty sure it is anyway) in my bag, so let me know if you're missing one!


 
Rowan popped and lost an edge piece from his A-V on the first night, and your bag was near him, so I bet it's his!
I also have some pics of the pizza but too lazy to upload now =P


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 8, 2010)

DYK:
-This was an epic comp?
-I broke the magic avg NR? XD
-I almost had the single as well?
-Simon beat Breandan in H2H?
-I weirdly got a 14.xx in H2H?
-There were some awesome clock solves?
-James' (NR) Master Magic is adorable?
-I had a photo in the Independant?
-They spelt my name wrong?
-The article they wrote was somewhat offensive?
-I will miss Amos now he's going back to Malaysia?
-This was a good weekend for football?
-James disagrees?
-Charlie has a nice flat?
-Under 18s can't get in anywhere in Bristol?
-Driving/parking/getting around in Bristol is a nightmare?
-Rowan is quite good at cubes?
-I broke 12 competition PBs?
-Poohong?
-During our team BLD solves, one of Michaels instructions to me was "U2... U'... U'... U'"?
-I can't wait til next comp?
-I'm now taking a break from cubing til late January so that I can concentrate on studying for exams in January?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 8, 2010)

The Independent said:


> most of the contestants are males in their late teens or early twenties, whose skin, hair and clothes suggest they spend a little too much time in their bedrooms



http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...54-squares-just-seconds-to-solve-2127350.html


----------



## Toad (Nov 8, 2010)

Turns out I've ended up with an extra AV with CS regular stickers. Very sorry to whoever this belongs to cos it looks identical to my main cube!!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 8, 2010)

The Independent said:


> most of the contestants are males in their late teens or early twenties, whose skin, hair and clothes suggest they spend a little too much time in their bedrooms



Harsh!


----------



## joey (Nov 8, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Can you send me the originals of the ones of me and K-dogg please Charliee?


 I forgot to take a photo with you two


----------



## flan (Nov 8, 2010)

DYK

-It was my first comp and I enjoyed it muchly.
-I failed at restringing my magic late the night before.
-After not being able to practice magic I failed it 
- I made a particular effort to judge and judged alot (I enjoyed it), but was scared of scrambling big cubes.
-I had about a 6 cube streak of not messing up 4x4 scrambles followed by 2 messed up scrambles in a row which agassi had to fix.
-I had about a 30 second 5x5 lock up which I refused to give up and DNF. Charlie had to help instruct me how to fix(without touching).
-While fixing the 5x5 lockup I had a huge pop
-While failing to fix the pop I finally decided to DNF much to Zyrb's amusement
-Conor and I pwn at Big Cube team-BLD
-I set 2 PB's at square-1 even with some quite bad nerves.
-I beat my ambitious goal of sub 22.95 single, twice.
-I averaged about 45 seconds at OH minutes before OH started, then proptly failed at it and didn't get an average.
-I couldn't have done worse in H2H
-I am incredibly grateful of Charlie and the other people who made it happen and also the sponsers or whoever it was that got me my sexy tshirt and bag and ds game. <3

EDITS:
- PooHong was my Idea.
-I <3 my trophy from clearing away.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 8, 2010)

dyk - 

- Guhong?
- where did this guy Rowan come from?
- Sam scrambles clock crazy quick?
- BlueHong?
- Brett still solves LBL?
- but he's promised to practise F2L?
- and I've promised to learn full PLL?
- RouxHong?
- other than 4x4, Pyra and Magic - I destroyed all my comp PBs.
- 7.71?
- 2.59?
- I got a 16 17 18 19 and 20 sec solve in 3x3 1st round?
- All nonlucky?
- Rob made my Master Magic even more awesome?
- by breaking it?
- it felt like NRs were falling by the minute?
- PooHong
- I was always going to win packing up games?
- Robby is a legend?
- Joey looked crestfallen?
- We all spend too much time in our bedrooms?
- and have bad skin and hair?
- Happy Birthday, Arnaud. From the UK Open...open?
- I was dying on Sunday?
- Is very sorry for my drunkeness?
- I'm never drinking again?
- I ran a red light as soon as we left?
- We got so bored on the way back, we were making names from number plates?
- Then saw HAM and EGG?
- Ludlow's <3 Sausage rolls?
- Awesome?

Much love everyone.


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 8, 2010)

dyk-

-Flan's 5x5 pop was hilarious
-I watched Rowan's 7.71 with my own eyes
-I judged the guy in CubeCast
-It was my first comp
-didn't get sub 30 3x3 avg =( 
-got 30.6 3x3 avg
-I got a sub 10 2x2 avg using LBL and getting two +2s, Flan did not get a sub 10 2x2 avg
-I got many new puzzles and love my new mirror cube
-thanks James
-pyraminx was fail
-got two DS games, a T-shirt and a bag
-can't wait till next comp


----------



## flan (Nov 8, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> -I got a sub 10 2x2 avg using LBL and getting two +2s, Flan did not get a sub 10 2x2 avg


 Shut it you!


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 8, 2010)

you'll never live it down =P


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 8, 2010)

did you also know i love your maru 4x4


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 8, 2010)

did you also know that I am getting a white dayan mf8 4x4 =)

also does anyone know when the results will be up?


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 8, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> did you also know that I am getting a white dayan mf8 4x4 =)
> 
> also does anyone know when the results will be up?


 
saame but black

and i was thw best at our table at OH and we found a challenge brandan was afraid to take on


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 8, 2010)

i love how you know i use white cubes =)

Edit: ninja'd myself, sooo embarising


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 8, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> i love how you know i use white cubes =)
> 
> Edit: ninja'd myself, sooo embarising


 
btw was it you or flan who trid to take me on at oh but i did 2 cubes??


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 8, 2010)

dyk-

-This was my second comp, but first dyk?
-I got reasonably wet on Friday?
-Breandan likes randomly saying 'CLL' to people then solving an OLL while also permuting corners?
-Several of us went to 2 different McDonald's on Saturday?
-We spent a lot of time en route to the first wandering around without deciding where we were going?
-And changed where we were randomly walking to several times?
-I took about 10 seconds to do a 6-move OLL on 5x5? (stupid lefty D ...)
-I had to solve two different fused 2x2s for people despite sucking at 2x2?
-I was showing Chris a couple of tricks on megaminx, after he had set a NR?
-I looked away from the final for a few seconds to do something, then turned back to people cheering Rowin's 7.71?
-Team solves are awesome?
-Like having 7 people doing a 7-look Fridrich?
-Or a Petrus solve with pseudoblock in Wetherspoons?
-And I failed at spotting the pseudoblock being built?
-Thom's K4 looks awesome to watch?
-I bought a Dayan 4x4, and have already disassembled it to modify before I even sticker it?

Awesome weekend, lots of great people


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 8, 2010)

it was me


----------



## flan (Nov 8, 2010)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> dyk-
> 
> -Thom's K4 looks awesome to watch?


 
I was his judge for a 5x5 solve. I have to second that.


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 8, 2010)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> dyk-
> 
> -This was my second comp, but first dyk?
> -I got reasonably wet on Friday?
> ...


 
and you showed me 4x4 oll tricks


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 8, 2010)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> dyk-
> 
> -This was my second comp, but first dyk?
> -I got reasonably wet on Friday?
> ...


 
It's fine, I didn't either  



Zyrb said:


> did you also know that I am getting a white dayan mf8 4x4 =)
> 
> *also does anyone know when the results will be up?*


 
I emailed the results to the WCA last night, and I assume they will be up any time now really, whenever someone gets a chance to check the spreadsheet and make sure everything is accurate.


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 8, 2010)

@ Zryb lololololol u fail at 3x3 scrambling


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 8, 2010)

DYK:

- Charlie's flat is the awesomest-est
- zomg THE BEAST pizza is a BEAST in size, taste, and price! 
- Joey is the servant of the house
- I suck more at 3x3 the more comps I go to
- BRISTOL is <3
- Autumn in Bristol is <3 <3
- Whenever you solve next to Rowan you just feel a million times slower
- The sound from his A-V is soo intimidating
- Breandan is still awesome, and thanks for the free stickers <3
- Breandan actually got algs from me *so proud*
- Simon is awesome
- I need to practise 5x5 cos that's the only event I do well in comp
- Cider Boat <3 
- Beer with cubers <3 <3
- Agassi is like sunshine
- Conor is a giant
- No one took a shower after the first day
- To say the competition is awesome is a major understatement
- Winning the mystery event means helping to pack up >_>
- They had the awesomest medals ever
- Amos wants to stay in UK 

Btw who're you flan?


----------



## joey (Nov 8, 2010)

Amos: Turns out there is a civil war going on in Malaysia, if you go back you have to join the army and fight. I'd just stay here.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 8, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> and you showed me 4x4 oll tricks


 
Ah yes, I tried to show a few people OLL tricks. 1LOLL is cool, except when I panicked and forgot, did OLL parity because I thought I had parity, then was left with a single flipped edge.

random fun trick: FRUR'U'F' U parity (do backwards to see what it solves)


----------



## Toad (Nov 8, 2010)

joey said:


> Amos: Turns out there is a civil war going on in Malaysia, if you go back you have to join the army and fight. I'd just stay here.


 
Yeh I definitely heard this too. They're keeping it hush from some people though, not sure why.


----------



## flan (Nov 8, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Btw who're you flan?


 
Hmm thats quite a hard question to answer. What do you mean who am I? If you mean who was I at the comp I was Nathaniel R-H. Member of team poohong. Spent most of the comp with zyrb, blake and connor or judging. Quite short. First out on H2H....


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 8, 2010)

Finally I have the time to sit down (albeit in a very tired mood) to write something about the weekend. Basically, it was amazing! I had a great time and wasn't nearly as stressed/bossy/irritating as I normal am during a competition because it was very relaxed but I think that worked. I particularly enjoyed doing the mystery events, which really we only had time for due to the efficient scrambling/judging that so many of you helped out with. I thought the venue were fantastic, having never known that was even there after living in Bristol for so long, it was the most pleasant of surprises. The staff were extremely helpful and went above and beyond what we could have expected. The lunch was great and in general everything about the venue and location was fantastic. Dave and Chrisi are absolute legends and did so much preparation and work for this competition. It's really not just me so make sure you remember those two stars when you think of the UK Open! Without them it would have been an entirely different affair.

In terms of my cubing performance I was very pleased to get my first Square-1 podium where I had some world class competition. I wanted a better average, but at least it was sub 30 (I would have been mad with a 25s average but no podium for example!). I also was happy to break the NR for pyraminx again, which was 4.02 single. Sad that it wasn't sub 4, but there is always next time. Coming fourth for clock was also pretty good considering my competition and was what I had anticipated  As for 3x3x3 I failed but I had zero time to warm up really and I don't mind. Despite not really performing that well, it was delightful enough to see some other great results for my friends. Rowan's 7.71 was obviously a highlight, as was Mark's clock solve. James with his NRs was another perk, he obviously deserved that.

I would really appreciate any points you guys have to make about how things ran, what did you like, what didn't you like, just so that I can look to improve how I organise the schedule and events. Please be as scathing as you like! Personally I felt the H2H did drag a bit in the first round, but was probably more fun to watch. Despite the 3x3 being on Saturday (which was a must due to the press involvement) I think there was a sufficient climax to the weekend, which is what I intended the H2H to be.

I think we had a lot of fun outside of the competition, despite everywhere being extremely busy on Saturday. I can't wait for the young ones to be 18 so that this becomes easier! Last night was particularly nice going to somewhere that wasn't McDonald's and having a more slow paced and relaxed evening. I am now relieved to have my flat back (and so is my flatmate, although I think he is quite the good egg for putting up with us!) and I can report that it isn't actually all that messy. I don't give you all enough credit.

The next projects in UK cubing involves Joey Cooper and Charlie Gouly doing something in Manchester in 2011 if all goes to plan. In addition to this I think a fancy dress open would be hilarious (I am only half joking) and a big project for me to work on is a residential kind of competition much like Benelux Open in Holland. Everyone would stay at the venue (such as a youth hostel) with the competition taking place in a different room. A bit like a massive awesome cubing school trip. I will obviously let you all know if I make progress there but I think it will be a toughy to organise in terms of cost. We shall see!

As I will only repeat what others have said with their DYK, I will wait until I think of some better ones and write a little something about each of the competitors in the meantime (or at least those that post here, as it would be a tad pointless to talk about people that will never read it!)...


Spoiler



Joey - As you have phoned me in the middle of my writing this, I am not going to say anything nice about you as a punishment for your interruption.
Thom - Had the sniffles all weekend (probably a bit more than man flu) but still managed to provide enough humour and good company
Mikey E - Even though you were freed from your spreadsheet duties you were still amazingly helpful as always and are one of my favourite house guests due to your gifts and lovely company.
D-Sheppz - Still wearing shorts. I am somewhat amazed that you don't get cold toes. I think you left your UK Open 09 t-shirt here. I shall launder and return to you ASAP if so! Also, you broke my lightbulb by violently putting on a hoody, hilarious!
Marky S (and Kayleigh) - Your girlfriend is amazing for putting up with cubes this weekend and we will definitely hang out more from now on! Congrats on your clock times.
Larsy Lars - Again, a super helpful, forever scrambling and judging competitor that also happens to be an awesome chap too. "Not in my bed".
Roulstons - Entire family are super nice and I am absolutely besotted with the ultimate cutie Daniel. Well done to Sophie for getting PBs and to Emily for beginning to grasp the cube!
SCraw (I think that makes you sound like a wrestler, I hope it sticks) - Gutted you didn't break the world record for square-1, but there is always next time! Also, team bld square-1 with you was fun
B-vazzle - You and your sister and brilliant. Not only are you awesome at cubes but your juggling is crazy. Even if you did accidentally hit me on the head.
Flan - I am going to give in and just call you Flan because you are awesome and nice. Hope you had a nice time, you are a chirpy chap to have around 
Andy - Well done for magic! Nice to see you again, felt like ages since Euro. Hurry up and turn 18 so we don't have to abandon you with Ludlows 
Amos - OMG PLEASE NEVER LEAVE THE UK :'( You are another favourite house guest, you do washing up and make yourself food with no hassle. Brilliant!
Conor "how much money do I need to bring?" Winters - Thought I was going to strangle you when you even asked me that in the flesh... no but seriously, you are awesome and look hilarious standing next to me. That's half my fault though. Your parents are also brilliant for putting up with cubes - say hi from me!
Zack - You look so cheeky, it's amazing. Was very pleased to meet you and glad you had a good time. Your dad was also very nice and quite the witty one!
JD Ludz - Could never say anything bad about you.... except that your Mmag pose is hilarious 
Sam - You are such a cutie, thank you so much for my cube from Ireland, that was a really cool gift, so thoughtful  Well done for clock
Y doggy dog - Congrats on the pyraminx final, I am glad I've kept my NR away from you for now though!
Filippo - Domani andro a un apuntamento con.... SHHHHH!
Stinger kids - All so polite and utterly adorable, amazing to have a new youngest competitor too! Won't be long before Louis is sub 25 and I'm sure the youngest two will be under a minute in no time!
Rowy kizzler - DON'T BECOME A SKINK. You are such a radiator at night time but I like you anyway. You have no cubing achievements that come to mind, so it's just as well you just busted out an awesome single, I'll remember that.
Adam and Grace - nice to see you two again, I especially enjoyed watching your team BLD and I won't hold it against you that you took the last beef bagel.
Leon - Happy you got a sub 20 single in 3x3x3 and that you are so keen to cube, I just knew it had to be you when the lady at the venue told me a guy with his mum appeared ready and enthusiastic to start!
Matthew - You continue to remind me of Marco Willems the Belgian cuber. He's awesome too though, so it's definitely not a bad thing!
Luke - You did so well for your first competition, well done! Your mum was also extremely friendly and even helped out with judging, we love that!
Nesstopher - Every cuber (regardless of gender) fancies you. We conducted a survey <3
Blake - The most enthusiastic first time competitor I've ever met. You got so stuck in and helped out loads - thank you 
Nathan K - Not sure if you'll see this but we had a good ten minute conversation about how awesome and friendly you were last night. So glad you could make it to a UK competition while you were over here.
Agassi - Again, not sure if you will see this but hopefully somebody will pass on the message to you that you are hilarious 
Conrad - Another extremely helpful guy that we would struggle without, thank you for your help and brilliant company


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 8, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> DYK:
> 
> 1 Charlie's flat is the awesomest-est
> 2 No one took a shower after the first day
> ...


 
1. Thank you, I chose it myself.
2. I DID... but then again, I am the exception to the rule that cubers just go into their rooms the whole time (you can totally see it in their skin, hair and clothes...)
3. Thank you 
4. OMG PLEASE NEVER LEAVE :'( You are completely one of the UK cubers now.

Also, a DYK quickly... my friend's girlfriend is from the same area in Malaysia as Amos' girlfriend... (not sure how small this area is, but it was a coincidence I had to mention. I also found this incredible amazing as we made the discovery on the cider boat <3, which may have influenced my overenthusiastic reaction!)


----------



## r_517 (Nov 8, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Agassi - Again, not sure if you will see this but hopefully somebody will pass on the message to you that you are hilarious


got it

finally had a somewhat good sleep after 4 days' excitement. slept from 2am to 6:30pm today=p 
and sorry for forgetting to say goodbye that's the saddest thing in this weekend have to lead Agassi rush to the train station and catch my plane in the meanwhile


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 8, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Matthew - You continue to remind me of Marco Willems the Belgian cuber. He's awesome too though, so it's definitely not a bad thing!


 
I looked him up on WCA and saw his picture, my mum just said that I have a doppelganger. Also, overall my times are remarkably similar to his. It's a bit freaky really.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 8, 2010)

I knew I recognised you from somewhere! You sure you're not the same person?

EDIT:


CharlieCooper said:


> D-Sheppz - Still wearing shorts. I am somewhat amazed that you don't get cold toes. I think you left your UK Open 09 t-shirt here. I shall launder and return to you ASAP if so! Also, you broke my lightbulb by violently putting on a hoody, hilarious!


I do get cold toes, but I like having cold feet. Yes that's my t-shirt. And I'm sorry about the lightbulb. The second time I've broken a lightbulb while swinging something (first time was a table tennis bat)

That reminds me of another DYK:
The weekend was my first anniversary of competing. It's been an awesome year, and I can't believe I'd never met/known of any of you this time just over a year ago. Looking forward to another great year


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 8, 2010)

r_517 said:


> got it
> 
> finally had a somewhat good sleep after 4 days' excitement. slept from 2am to 6:30pm today=p
> and sorry for forgetting to say goodbye that's the saddest thing in this weekend have to lead Agassi rush to the train station and catch my plane in the meanwhile


 our landing was very uncomfortable lol


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 8, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I knew I recognised you from somewhere! You sure you're not the same person?


 
Fairly sure, I think I might have noticed if I also lived in Belgium.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 8, 2010)

lol Nesstophar

Also, it's not Scraw, it's either Simone or S Dawg, at least according to Rowan. Actually, no, you've actually started introducing me to other people as Simon Square-1, so it really should be that.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 8, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Andy - Well done for magic! Nice to see you again, felt like ages since Euro. Hurry up and turn 18 so we don't have to abandon you with Ludlows


So long as the next comp is after Feb 22nd, then that will not be a problem 
Hanging out with the Ludlows is awesome, particularly when Rowan, Chris and Michael all show up. However, if I am to continue to feel this way then James will have to learn to handle his booze


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 8, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> So long as the next comp is after *Feb 22nd*, then that will not be a problem
> Hanging out with the Ludlows is awesome, particularly when Rowan, Chris and Michael all show up. However, if I am to continue to feel this way then James will have to learn to handle his booze



Nice birthday.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 8, 2010)

Btw I'm going to hopefully upload my 39.58 with OLL parity and my 44.00 NR avg on youtube soon, I just haven't received the videos from Grant and I can't access youtube atm anyway:s


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 8, 2010)

MISS YOU GUYZ


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 8, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> So long as the next comp is after Feb 22nd, then that will not be a problem
> Hanging out with the Ludlows is awesome, particularly when Rowan, Chris and Michael all show up. However, if I am to continue to feel this way then James will have to learn to handle his booze


 
Haha.

Sowwy.

In my defence, I haven't had any for a while, and the cider boat insisted on selling me the strong stuff. I only had 5(Ish) lol.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 8, 2010)

James Ludlow said:


> Haha.
> 
> Sowwy.
> 
> In my defence, I haven't had any for a while, and the cider boat insisted on selling me the strong stuff. I only had 5(Ish) lol.


In your defence...2.59! Thats reason enough to celebrate


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 8, 2010)

Also, did anyone get my semi-official sub-10 on cam?


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 8, 2010)

in the 2x2 final th last solve lookedd lol


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 8, 2010)

Toad did


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 8, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> That reminds me of another DYK:
> The weekend was my first anniversary of competing. It's been an awesome year, and I can't believe I'd never met/known of any of you this time just over a year ago. Looking forward to another great year



Actually cannot believe I have only known you a year?! We've been to so many competitions together already! Amazing how I didn't even know you existed 12 months ago and yet now D-Sheppz and C-Dog are homeboys for life.


----------



## Toad (Nov 8, 2010)

I've got every single solve from the head to head... Not really sure what to do with them at the moment but I'll probably spend some time making a fancy compilation if people think that'd be cool?


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 8, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I've got every single solve from the head to head... Not really sure what to do with them at the moment but I'll probably spend some time making a fancy compilation if people think that'd be cool?


 
i wanna see my 18.xx solve


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 8, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I've got every single solve from the head to head... Not really sure what to do with them at the moment but I'll probably spend some time making a fancy compilation if people think that'd be cool?


 
Could you send my my 14.xx solve please?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 8, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I've got every single solve from the head to head... Not really sure what to do with them at the moment but I'll probably spend some time making a fancy compilation if people think that'd be cool?


Would be cool to see a compilation, but I'm not watching my solve. I mean, it's fine to lose to Breandon, but when you are still half way through F2L as he finishes you know something went horribly wrong.


----------



## Toad (Nov 8, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> Could you send my my 14.xx solve please?


 
I deleted that video.

It's the only one I deleted.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 9, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I've got every single solve from the head to head... Not really sure what to do with them at the moment but I'll probably spend some time making a fancy compilation if people think that'd be cool?


 
Yes, please do


----------



## Toad (Nov 9, 2010)

OK I'll get a H2H video up some time later this week... For now there's still lots of videos on my channel.

Charlie: Is there a chance I could get the scramble for my Clock NR? I really can't remember what it was like and wanna see just how easy it was.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 9, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> OK I'll get a H2H video up some time later this week... For now there's still lots of videos on my channel.
> 
> Charlie: Is there a chance I could get the scramble for my Clock NR? I really can't remember what it was like and wanna see just how easy it was.


 0,6/4,3/6,5/2,-1/6/3/2/-1/0/1/dddd
3,1/-4,-2/-3,-3/6,4/-5/5/0/-2/-2/-3/UUdd
0,-5/0,-1/3,-5/0,-5/6/6/-5/-4/-3/3/UUdU
4,2/0,4/-5,-5/-4,6/4/-5/5/-4/4/4/ddUU
4,5/-1,2/-2,-3/-5,-5/-2/6/4/1/-4/6/UdUd


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 9, 2010)

r_517 said:


> 0,6/4,3/6,5/2,-1/6/3/2/-1/0/1/dddd
> 3,1/-4,-2/-3,-3/6,4/-5/5/0/-2/-2/-3/UUdd
> 0,-5/0,-1/3,-5/0,-5/6/6/-5/-4/-3/3/UUdU
> 4,2/0,4/-5,-5/-4,6/4/-5/5/-4/4/4/ddUU
> 4,5/-1,2/-2,-3/-5,-5/-2/6/4/1/-4/6/UdUd


That's the 2nd group scrambles. I think he wanted the first group. But nice to see that crazy 3rd scramble again!


----------



## joey (Nov 9, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> That's the 2nd group scrambles. I think he wanted the first group. But nice to see that crazy 3rd scramble again!


 
My results, hehe


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 9, 2010)

If you are hesitating, or just wondering if a UK competition is fun enough, here is a hint:






Note to myself: NEVER miss a UK competition again!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2010)

I slept 15 hours last night. I feel MUCH better now.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 9, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I slept 15 hours last night. I feel MUCH better now.


 
i slept 16 hours night b4 last and 12 hours last night


----------



## NathanKearney (Nov 9, 2010)

Charlie, thanks for the kind words.

This was probably the smoothest running competition I've ever been to, I really can't think of anyway to improve it (had I not gotten a successful blind solve, I'd recommend best of 3 here).

I'm very pleased with my performance given how little I practiced.

I didn't realize the UK had so many crazy fast cubers!

I had a great time hanging out with everyone, and I'm disappointed I wasn't able to stay Sunday night for another round.

Thanks to all the organizers, delegates, hosts, scramblers, my fellow judges, those who lent me cubes so I could compete in more events, and all the other competitors for showing me a great weekend.

I hope to see some of you in the future, maybe at US Nationals, maybe whenever I get a chance to go to Worlds.

I cannot express how awesome of a time I had, thanks again everyone!


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 9, 2010)

i lept from 10pm til half 12am sunday night:L cant wait for another comp


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 9, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I have found a blue-yellow edge piece from an A-V (I'm pretty sure it is anyway) in my bag, so let me know if you're missing one!


Did you fish the piece out of the river ... that'll be mine!


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 9, 2010)

Cube-Fu said:


> Did you fish the piece out of the river ... that'll be mine!


Not as far as I remember...! Someone said it might be Rowan's....R-shizzle dizzle/whatever your name is...are you there and is it yours?


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 9, 2010)

In megaminx, I had a timer malfunction which was written as a DNF on my results sheet, but was later decided that I would get an extra attempt. That solve was written in the extra attempt space, yet on the full results sheets, my DNF was still included and the extra attempt wasn't, which made my average slower, would it be possible to get this changed?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> In megaminx, I had a timer malfunction which was written as a DNF on my results sheet, but was later decided that I would get an extra attempt. That solve was written in the extra attempt space, yet on the full results sheets, my DNF was still included and the extra attempt wasn't, which made my average slower, would it be possible to get this changed?


 
I was not even made slightly aware of this so I'm sorry about how it was handled if you were a bit confused with what was happening. Can you tell me what the timer read when it was a malfunction? If what appears on the website does not match what was on your score card, I can certainly do my best to get that changed as I have all of the scorecards here. I also hope you signed the sheet somewhere in this process to show that everything happening was accurate rather than you having a judge who didn't know what they were doing. It would also help if you told me who dealt with this whole process so I can speak to them if necessary.


----------



## flan (Nov 9, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I was not even made slightly aware of this so I'm sorry about how it was handled if you were a bit confused with what was happening. Can you tell me what the timer read when it was a malfunction? If what appears on the website does not match what was on your score card, I can certainly do my best to get that changed as I have all of the scorecards here. I also hope you signed the sheet somewhere in this process to show that everything happening was accurate rather than you having a judge who didn't know what they were doing. It would also help if you told me who dealt with this whole process so I can speak to them if necessary.


 
I was the judge but I was well aware of my lack of experiance so the moment he DNF'd by starting and stoping the timer then making moves, I told a srambler and asked if I'd done the right thing. I cant remember who it was but I think they made the decision to re-scramble the puzzle from the slightly solved state and let him have a retry. I wasnt the judge of the second solve so I don't know about what happened after that :/


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2010)

flan said:


> I was the judge but I was well aware of my lack of experiance so the moment he DNF'd by starting and stoping the timer then making moves, I told a srambler and asked if I'd done the right thing. I cant remember who it was but I think they made the decision to re-scramble the puzzle from the slightly solved state and let him have a retry. I wasnt the judge of the second solve so I don't know about what happened after that :/


 
Hm, okay that isn't really the way that it should have been dealt with. Not your fault though, I doubt you had this explained to you. If you could remember who it was that would be really helpful, even a description if you don't know the name!


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 9, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I was not even made slightly aware of this so I'm sorry about how it was handled if you were a bit confused with what was happening. *Can you tell me what the timer read when it was a malfunction? * If what appears on the website does not match what was on your score card, I can certainly do my best to get that changed as I have all of the scorecards here. I also hope you signed the sheet somewhere in this process to show that everything happening was accurate rather than you having a judge who didn't know what they were doing. It would also help if you told me who dealt with this whole process so I can speak to them if necessary.



Er... well actually it didn't even start... But I have a video of the "solve" and you can clearly see that I had my hands on the stackmat for at least a second...

I can't remember who actually judged the DNF, but I know the person who judged the replacement solve was American 

I'm pretty sure that it was the judge of the DNF and Michael Erskine who decided that I should get an extra attempt; Michael said to just leave it in the semi-solved state and he would do the same scramble (with it already partially scrambled) and that would be the scramble for the extra attempt, I solved that scramble and it was written in the extra attempt space and I signed there.

EDIT: Kinda ninja'd


----------



## Toad (Nov 9, 2010)

If the timer never starts it's a DNF because it's user error not waiting for the green light.

I had to DNF one of Sam's clock solves for exactly this reason unfortunately.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Er... well actually it didn't even start... But I have a video of the "solve" and you can clearly see that I had my hands on the stackmat for at least a second...
> 
> I can't remember who actually judged the DNF, but I know the person who judged the replacement solve was American
> 
> ...


 
Okay, thanks for the info. You were wrong to have an extra attempt if it didn't start at all (I think) and although it is on video, I don't think we are supposed to use video evidence to make calls about results (someone correct me if I am wrong) so that won't be helpful. Would have been good to ask a delegate such as Lars or Dave about this on the day or at least asked me to ask them for their advice, just for future reference! It should have been a DNF, so if that is on the spreadsheet, that is correct. I'm sorry that you have been messed around with that.


----------



## flan (Nov 9, 2010)

I may be wrong but im pretty sure the timer started then stopped at a lowish number like 1.70 or something?


----------



## Toad (Nov 9, 2010)

WCA said:


> A4d) The competitor starts the solve by confirming that the timer light is green, then removing his hands from the timer, thus starting the timer.



The way I read into this is that unless you can prove the green light did show, you didn't wait long enough, and thus made moves before the solve started.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2010)

flan said:


> I may be wrong but im pretty sure the timer started then stopped at a lowish number like 1.70 or something?


 
Okay, if that was the case it means it was also a DNF. It has to be between 0.01 and 0.05 for an additional attempt.


----------



## gasmus (Nov 9, 2010)

DYK...

-UK competitions are the best and get better every time?
-Even though i'm always the most sleep deprived at them?
-I slept for nearly 20 hours last night?
-I've tried for 4 years to get my family into cubing and after this comp they finally want to learn?
-I really need to stop lending people 3x3s?
-I think we can now safely say Rowan is *really* quite good at cubes?
-Its because he can do U2'? (amongst other stuff)
-I flew with him to Bristol?^^ *honoured*
-Rob finally got his sub 40?
-He was kind enough to get OLL parity and not break my NR?
-He had a 1:13 reduction on 5x5 and still finished with a 1:24?
-Amos has great cubes and algs?
-I will miss him alot?
-So will everyone else?
-I'm not completely alone in the Glasgow area?(Matthew)
-Other cubers are also not too far away?(Rowan, Axel, Conrad)
-Conrad has completely convinced me that ZZ is faster than Fridrich?
-Even if it isnt its WAY more fun?
-Matthew knows lots of nice OLL parity tricks?
-Together me and Chris can make up good algs for bad OLL parity cases in <2 mins?
-Charlie wasnt lying about that survey?(<3)
-She still has my trophy from EC?
-She deserves it much more for these competitions than i do for one solve anyway?
-Her way of describing people is hilarious?(btw sorry for hitting you on the head!)
-So is Agassi?
-We will all miss him too?
-Conor and Conrad could both kill you with a Business card?
-Conor should punch sky news?
-Conrad is amazing at pool?
-Thom is either amazing or terrible at pool?(and btw has easily the sexiest solving style)
-Joey sucks at pool?
-But his face is hilarious?
-His fears were confirmed?
-Everyone i mentioned above is awesome?
-Everyone i didnt mention above is awesome too?

(Boring stuff about my times etc.)


Spoiler



-My first solve would've been sub 9 but i dropped the cube before finishing the H perm?
-It wouldve been my 3rd comp that started with a sub 9?
-Almost my 4th?(2nd at Lemgo)
-I had an OLL skip in the first round but of course it was the worst G perm from the worst angle and worst AUF?
-So it took me over a second to recognise it?
-So it ended up being 8.58?
-But it was +2 so it ended up as 10.58?
-I got a faster NL single anyway?^^
-And another sub 10 avg?
-Still no "real" PLL skip?



Once again, great competition! See you all next time^^


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 9, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Okay, thanks for the info. You were wrong to have an extra attempt if it didn't start at all (I think) and although it is on video, I don't think we are supposed to use video evidence to make calls about results (someone correct me if I am wrong) so that won't be helpful. Would have been good to ask a delegate such as Lars or Dave about this on the day or at least asked me to ask them for their advice, just for future reference! It should have been a DNF, so if that is on the spreadsheet, that is correct. I'm sorry that you have been messed around with that.





Eh, oh well 




flan said:


> I may be wrong but im pretty sure the timer started then stopped at a lowish number like 1.70 or something?


 
In the video after about 2 seconds, I can clearly hear you say "Your timer didn't start."


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Eh, oh well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well, either way, you shouldn't have had an extra attempt. Sorry. Your responsibility to see the light go on and off etc etc, as well as keep hands away from the sensors so that it doesn't stop mid solve!


----------



## r_517 (Nov 9, 2010)

gasmus said:


> -I slept for nearly 20 hours last night?


you win.


----------



## Toad (Nov 10, 2010)

Charlie, can you reply to my text now please?


----------



## r_517 (Nov 10, 2010)

DYK...

-I arrived in Bristol at 9am but had to wander around in the rainy Bristol until 3pm to check in

-Matthew was the first cuber I met in Bristol

-He was always waiting for his friend whom I never saw in the end

-I couldn't understand Joe & Matthew's English very much at first, so the word I used most on Friday was "Sorry?"

-I really felt like dying under the freaking windy rainy weather while Agassi's train was delayed for 30 minutes!

-I broke 4 or 5 PBs in the comp

-and I finally had an NR

-Seven Town's sponsorship was comprehensive

-Charlie ran the comp so smoothly that I never saw such an excellent and successful comp before

-Mark is cool

-CoolHong? PooHong? I was busying looking for Agassi's wallet at that time

-I didn't know my hair was so messy until I saw the Sky News and my Clock NR record?

-Rowin Winneavy 7.71

-Sean didn't drink at all?

-Everything here is cheaper than that in Dublin?!

-"He looks crestfallen"

-Some people went from one McD to another McD?

-I slept 16 hours after having only 10 hours' sleep in 4 days

-I didn't defeat Daniel

-Mark got Clock single NR!

-My Clock's second place was my first top-3 in comp ever

-I like Mikey boy's shaves!

-I really wanted to eat Chinese food

-Amos understood Mandarin but couldn't speak it

-Agassi and Amos can talk in Cantonese

-The only sentence that I made out in Agassi's telephone to someone was hundreds of "I love you"?!

-Blake broke numerous NRs for Ireland

-Thanks a lot for Connor's cooooooool present!

-Agassi said Breandan was his second lover lol?!

-If I don't go to sleep now, I'm gonna miss tomorrow's classes again for sure?!


----------



## Toad (Nov 10, 2010)

r_517 said:


> DYK...
> -Mark is cool


 
<3


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 10, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Charlie, can you reply to my text now please?


 
If I knew what text you were talking about, I would.... RESEND. x


----------



## Toad (Nov 10, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> If I knew what text you were talking about, I would.... RESEND. x


 
DONE


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyone got any decent clock solves of mine (i.e. 1st, 3rd or 5th!) on video?


----------



## Toad (Nov 10, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Anyone got any decent clock solves of mine (i.e. 1st, 3rd or 5th!) on video?


 
My entourage was busy filming me, sorry!!


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 10, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> My entourage was busy filming me, sorry!!


I guessed as much. I definitely saw one or two people filming during my later solves though (hence why I got my hat out )


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 10, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I guessed as much. I definitely saw one or two people filming during my later solves though (hence why I got my hat out )


 
how long id it tae to make your profile pic thing?its cool


----------



## NathanKearney (Nov 10, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I can't remember who actually judged the DNF, but I know the person who judged the replacement solve was American
> 
> EDIT: Kinda ninja'd




I guess that's me, but I unfortunately can't remember that particular solve (I did a LOT of judging this weekend). Sorry, but I don't think I'm going to be any help here.


----------



## Escher (Nov 10, 2010)

DYK

- Breandan is definitely the most amazingest 3x3er on the planet?
- Charlie is seriously awesome at organising comps?
- The UK is seriously getting on the speedcubin' map, in the coming year I can see everyone getting some very high ranks and very fast times, there's so much potential <3
- We will all miss Amos? 
- UK comps do just get better and better, I'm falling in love with the UK cubing scene (for all it's legends and legendary quirks)?
- I can't wait for the next comp  (Joey Gouly Open 2011 anyone?)
- ZZ really is a damn cool method? 
- I like cubing again? <3
- Literally everybody I know in Uni has seen the 7.71 video about 50 times? 
- 7.71? 
- Dave Hedley Jones is a legend? (Thanks for the pint )
- Look at Lars? (Not in my bed?)
- Everybody has a bit of an Axel mancrush?
- K-dogg?
- Everyone fancies Chris Ness?
- H2H was epic?
- Genius idea with the Unofficial PackMat event?

Boring things about my times:


Spoiler



- <3 Wide Sune LL
- 2x2 NR could've been so much faster. I got the 6th scramble instead of the 5th, and the solution to the 5th was an EG 2 case: R2 U2' R' U2 F2 R2 U2'. Given that would be sub 2, the average would've been 2.99...
- Last solve in finals average should've been 9.5? 
- I still suck at 3x3 in comp?
- I still get 1:02 avg in 4x4 regardless of the parity or practice or cube?
- 1:32 on 5x5 could've been 1:26...
- lolpyra?
- Caffeine shakes do not make a good average, but nicotine produces good singles...
- GO BREANDAN SUB 10 AGAIN WHOOO


 
- Again, I <3 you all?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 10, 2010)

Another article; http://swns.com/teenager-solves-rubiks-cube-in-9-2-seconds-091719.html

Hilariously inaccurate! There was also a little bit in the Metro paper about the comp.

As for me, I had another great time despite being on the brink of death the entire weekend. A bunch of people were helping me get through with a combination of actual medicine and alcohol 

I'm stupid and can't use timers properly. I'm also the idiot who decided sleeping on the floor wouldn't be that bad. I was wrong. Very wrong.

Thanks for letting me borrow the 4x4x4 amos, it literally took seconds off my time. Even though I had 6 pops in the first round XD

I didn't know ben was mute.

Me and rob totally could've won TeamBLD with more practise ^_^

lol I dicked up 3x3x3 oh well

Was fun to discuss cubing with someone other than joey for once  

CLL/ELL is the way to go for teamsolves ^_^

One of my favourite parts was when Dan Shepz forced me to do the <U,r2> challenge Simon came up with by fridgelight before I could sleep. God knows how I managed it in that state.

Beast pizzas are beast.

Carrot cake for breakfast!

Those brownies at the buffet were better than crack. Hell, the entire buffet was generally good. 

1.21 JIGGAWATTS??!!?! GREAT SCOTT!!!!!

Finally, a huge thank you to Charlie for organising a great comp and everything else!

(I thought I'd have more to say but my brain is broken atm - oh wellz)


----------



## Escher (Nov 10, 2010)

WHOOOO 7.71 NEW WORLD RECORD


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 10, 2010)

7.71 is now always WR  jk


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 10, 2010)

holy **** that article has got it wrong.
smashed the WR Rowan!


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 10, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Anyone got any decent clock solves of mine (i.e. 1st, 3rd or 5th!) on video?


I got 4 of your solves. There's a 7.58, and 3 where I didn't actually get the timer in shot, I timed at around 10s, 8s and just over 11s.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 10, 2010)

Who/What is this K-dogg you guys are talking about? I have no idea at all


----------



## joey (Nov 10, 2010)

That's Kayleigh, Toad's woman.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 10, 2010)

Ahh, K-dogg :tu


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 10, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> I got 4 of your solves. There's a 7.58, and 3 where I didn't actually get the timer in shot, I timed at around 10s, 8s and just over 11s.


Oh cool, thanks. Can you youtube them?


----------



## Toad (Nov 10, 2010)

She's learnt 2look OLL already since Sunday 

Who's up for bullying her into making a forum account?


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 10, 2010)

-That was the best competition out of the two I've been too.
-It was also the worst
-It was great to see Matt, I didn't see him enough
-It was great to talk to all the champions, you should all be proud your success doesn't go to your heads
-Charlie's sweet and good at organising the contests
-Joey's smaller than I remember, but stockier
-Lars is taller than I remember, but still nice
-I miss Arnaud
-there were some fantastic times all over, almost none of them mine
-I wish I could visit Thom's brain, whenever I need new rythms
-I think this competition makes me the second best Rouxer
-how nice is Bristol? I was plesantly surprised
-you should all come to the woods with me, and sit around the fire, eating game stew
-where did I put my pen?
-where did I put my hat?
-what's that on my toe?
-will America pull out of the war by the end of this year?
-I'm not crazy, it's everyone else
-people who made me laugh the most ... Matthew! Aggasi, Breandon, Rowan, Lars
-people I enjoyed talking to the most ... Matthew! Aggasi, Breandon, Rowan, Lars, Conrad, Rob, Thom and of course ... Chuckers! (sorry if I left anyone out, or played the game wrong ... I'm new to having fun)


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh! And Thom, I sleep on the floor every night, it's a great idea.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 10, 2010)

Lol is my name Chuckers now? Can roll with that.

Boys, a few things:

WHY do I keep finding random socks in strange places, i.e. under sofa cushions, in cups, behind televisions and under carpets? (They aren't mine, I have feet half the size of yours. These socks can be laundered and returned along with the random selection of garments left, if you can identify them)
WHY are there multiple cups with strange liquids in? (The fact that I have only just noticed these leads me to my next point...)
WHY are these cups balanced in the most peculiar of places? Book shelf anyone? Top ledge of the window thing? On top of the upper kitchen units? (How do you even reach there?)

You are a funny lot. I've now officially tidied, and will attack hoovering some more later. Bonus points to Kir, Joey and Mark for noticing the hoovering when they came in 

.........

Also, getting rid of carrot cake is quite hard until you pretend that is the only cake option and that there isn't any lemon at all.

What is this fridge challenge?

Beast pizzas are beast. I've never been in a large enough group to order two, but the challenge next time is to get three  BRB, getting a bigger flat.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 10, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> - No one took a shower after the first day


Not true! You were still asleep Amos. I was foamburst fresh on Sunday morning!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 10, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Not true! You were still asleep Amos. I was foamburst fresh on Sunday morning!


 
Foamburst is bloody brilliant. No better shower gel exists. I was sure to stock up for the weekend, it's always a cuber hit.

AND I know Michael is about to tell me how bad it is for me/the environment... sorry


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 10, 2010)

Do you think Aggasi's real name is Andre Agassi Yiu?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll take responsibility for a mug on the window ledge. I was sleeping on the bean bags on Saturday night, and I kind of needed water to rehydrate myself. None of the socks are mine - I didn't bring any with me.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 10, 2010)

C'mon people, post faster, I can't wait all day to snag post #1000.


----------



## Toad (Nov 10, 2010)

That's the first time you've even posted in this thread isn't it Stefan?


----------



## joey (Nov 10, 2010)

We're trying Stefan!


----------



## r_517 (Nov 10, 2010)

1000 never expected that


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 10, 2010)

wtf I was secretly aiming for post #1000 dammit!


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 10, 2010)

AHHHH HERE IT IS!!! I GOT IT


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 10, 2010)

double post... so i win

AMOS IS A CHEAT!


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 10, 2010)

don't you mean ariando?

dohohoho.....


----------



## Stefan (Nov 10, 2010)

Dammit, I finally give up waiting, look away for 5 minutes and miss it (and yes, that was my first post here).


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 10, 2010)

Grr..I didn't notice Sam posted before I made the 999th post =/


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 10, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Dammit, I finally give up waiting, look away for 5 minutes and miss it (and yes, that was my first post here).


 
that was my first one too


----------



## Toad (Nov 10, 2010)

It's because UK competitions are the best.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 10, 2010)

most active thread in the competitions forum


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 10, 2010)

Yay! Uk is great and our comps are the best ... doesn't mean they wont hurry up and post the results! ... I want to know my 2x2 ranking.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 10, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Foamburst is bloody brilliant. No better shower gel exists. I was sure to stock up for the weekend, it's always a cuber hit.
> 
> AND I know Michael is about to tell me how bad it is for me/the environment... sorry


 
hehehe - You're right -- it's lovely stuff. I'm not about to compromise the pleasantness of our very local environment by not showering 

I haven't done a DYK yet (way busy with work) but I'm thinking that the moment will pass by if I don't get something down on here soon: -

DYK???

Charlie: I had such a brilliant time and that is all down to you. I love you dearly. I want you to have my hamsters  You should seriously learn to whizz standing up - saves loads of time!
Arnaud: Ik heb je nodig hier zijn in UK.
James: I love the teraminx -- PB so far is "infinity". If I ever approach you with a beer bottle, DO NOT BE AFRAID: I am offering you a drink  We all wanted to sign up straight away - you sold it so well!
Lars: you are the coolest. Thank you for indulging my obsession with the Dutch language. Next time I see you I should be able to say more than "Ik weet het niet deze combinatie" and "Ik doe het niet goed"!
Thom: the weed is ornamental only! I still didn't learn comms due to passing out. Maybe next time if I can stop laughing. I fail. Try and mention something on CubeCast that only I would understand - there's a challenge for you!
Axel: you are the coolest - did I offer you my children? If so, I retract that offer now I'm sober.
Daniel: stay shorted - your resolve is admirable. Also, pink is fine (don't listen to Axel's thoughts on colours) 
Rowan: what was that thing? "_Brokeback Unicorn Wrangler_"? I dunno, I was eating at McDonalds and my moral compass had gone haywire -- I was even willing to fill my sleeves with stolen beer glasses for you!
Chris: I didn't buy those stickers  We need to talk e-commerce! It was the Erasure "Always/Robot Unicorn" ringtone that Rowan misheard!
Joey: still no new V-Perm - it would be wasted on me.
Andrew: never trust my sense of direction - I'm sure we won't make that mistake again!
Agassi: You truly are like sunshine. But how can you lose such a big wallet?
Louis: you looked so ill on Sunday morning - I hope the finding of your AV helps.
Sam: we should have spent more time together. My first event of the competition: hung-over, my clumsy fingers tangled up, BROKEN MAGIC! Sam appears. Fixes magic. All is well! Many thanks my friend.
Amos: winning smile! Sorry I had no shirt that would fit you!
Breandan: I wanted to spend more time with you but I couldn't get past the camera crews! Stay brilliant my man.
Mark: I know better than to try and give you fatherly advice -- you have clock NR now so what help could I be?
Simon: when you moved away from Nottingham I felt a great distubance in the cubing Force. But it was strangely restored! I then found out that Robert had moved to Nottingham.
Robert: superfast! Best all-rounder status approaching! I hope the cough gets better. Keep well buddy and send me your homework.
Filippo: you and Ayano looked so cute together! Sorry my 3x3 solves were orders of magnitude too slow to race with you!
Blake: so many NRs!
Nathan: I'll catch you at a US comp one day!
Martin: super friendly, super enthusiastic
Greg: I kept feeling sorry for your dad - then I saw him trying to solve a pyraminx! He is picking up some skills.
Conor: YES I PAID YOU!  But I'm not going to argue as you look like you could crush me like a can! I love the SSQ1 BTW (nto yet stickered it but it's driving me mad!)
Leon: love the morph-egg - many thanks - what was it you bought from me?
Conrad: what no FMC? You are the coolest
Ben: I thought to myself, "I'll give the kid a break: sure, have another attempt" then it all comes back to bite me! Damn 
Sean: hope everything is well - keep up the side-events. Seriously, try speed-clock!
Meg: one less thing to do! http://100thingssebterry.blogspot.com/2010/11/megsy-92-solve-rubiks-cube.html

So many other people too! Sorry if I missed a memorable moment: there were too many to document!


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 10, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> did I offer you my children? If so, I retract that offer now I'm sober.


 
Best DYK comment ever.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 10, 2010)

I was hoping that the snippets that are missing from saturday night would come back to me. 

Alas, they hasn't.

I don't want them too either I think. I am very, very sorry for my behaviour, and if I offended anyone, again I am sorry.

I think the way I felt on Sunday is enough punishment.

And, Brett, sorry for being a sh!t.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 10, 2010)

... cider? ... no thanks, had enough!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 10, 2010)

James Ludlow said:


> I was hoping that the snippets that are missing from saturday night would come back to me.
> 
> Alas, they hasn't.
> 
> I don't want them too either I think. I am very, very sorry for my behaviour, and if I offended anyone, again I am sorry.


I wouldn't worry about it James.
You were way too entertaining to be offensive (to me at least  ) 
I'm just wondering what I was like now!


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 10, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Another article; http://swns.com/teenager-solves-rubiks-cube-in-9-2-seconds-091719.html



Some fails:



> Rowan Kinneavy, 19, from Aberdeen, Scotland, smashed the world record in the traditional event by completing the puzzle in an astonishing 7.71 seconds, beating the previous record of 9.28 seconds.





> Among the other particpants was Charloote Cooper, 22, one of the only women in the contest, and Ryder Stringer, seven, from Ilfracombe, Devon – this year’s youngest competitor.





> Fast-fingered Breandan Vallance, 18, from Beith, Ayrshire in Scotland beat around 50 other hopefuls to be crowned king of the cube in Bristol.
> 
> He was one of 58 people...


----------



## Stefan (Nov 10, 2010)

_"one of the only women"_

This always angers me. *One of* the few? Or *the only*? _One of the only_ doesn't make sense, and journalists writing that should be fired on the spot.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 10, 2010)

Finally, my DYKs:

Did you know:

- Rowan Winneavy (well, considering everyone has posted that so far...)
- Amos is really awesome
- Everyone failed OH
- I did surprisingly well in most events
- .... except square-1
- Me and Rowan have a right to be livid over the scrambles for our most important events
- I beat Breandan in H2H =O
- Charlie is an awesome host
- Beast pizza is beast
- Square-1 parity challenge was... interesting
- Thom completed my challenge; I obviously didn't complete his
- Agassi's Dayan was awesome
- Charlie is better than Joey at sq1
- Rowan is a pro at etch-a-sketch
- The cider boat is still awesome
- I got my first (semi)-official sub-10 
- My 4x4 PB single still has OLL parity
- It was a bad weekend for parity, frankly
- + more, I forget


----------



## Toad (Nov 10, 2010)

I think you've forgotten to mention the lunch time drink of choice Simon


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh, another DYK which I should have put in before (I'm a bit forgetful sometimes).

There is a picture of me doing a BLD solve in the paper. Since both my BLD results were DNFs, I know they have a picture from a failed solve, which I find a little funny.

And yes, I do realise the irony of forgetting to mention this


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 10, 2010)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Oh, another DYK which I should have put in before (I'm a bit forgetful sometimes).
> 
> There is a picture of me doing a BLD solve in the paper. Since both my BLD results were DNFs, I know they have a picture from a failed solve, which I find a little funny.
> 
> And yes, I do realise the irony of forgetting to mention this



Any more 4x4 tricks?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 10, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> Any more 4x4 tricks?


 
*cough*

I know pretty much all of the cases now, and I remember a couple of the cases there being wrong, but they were easy to work around. Some cases are fun .


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 10, 2010)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Oh, another DYK which I should have put in before (I'm a bit forgetful sometimes).
> 
> There is a picture of me doing a BLD solve in the paper. Since both my BLD results were DNFs, I know they have a picture from a failed solve, which I find a little funny.
> 
> And yes, I do realise the irony of forgetting to mention this


 
I was going to tell you about that; I thought it was funny, and the way you, were the only one with your head up. (hehehe)


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 10, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I think you've forgotten to mention the lunch time drink of choice Simon


 
Heh, I knew I'd forget loads of stuff; it's a work in progress 

Yeah, that stuff was really eye-opening.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 10, 2010)

Results are finally up!!
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UKOpen2010


----------



## flan (Nov 10, 2010)

Yay I have a WCA profile. 

EDIT: when I click on my name I dont have personal records. How do I find out my world ranking and such?

Edit 2: rowan isnt listed as number 5 WR so I guess the results arent on the database yet.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 10, 2010)

teehee, Breandan was slower on 2x2 than 3x3


----------



## Toad (Nov 10, 2010)

Do not be alarmed when your personal profiles do not yet contain your new results, each individual profile has to be verified so they'll take a while to filter through


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 11, 2010)

Anyone who was judging me for Pyraminx:

I swear I got a 5.93 on the last solve? Could whoever has the score sheet, please double check?

Also I'll do my DYKs on another day, I'm just too lazy right now


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 11, 2010)

Robert got a sub 10 every Round :0


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 11, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> I swear I got a 5.93 on the last solve?


 
Ya, you did.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 11, 2010)

Yay top 100 for 2x2 single


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 11, 2010)

I'll be checking over the results in the next week or so, please PM me with your specific requests for verification so that I definitely don't miss them. If you write it here, I won't necessarily read it.

Some other things...

The plant had to go today, apologies. You know it has been here though, if you know what I mean.

I love how my "livid" and "bloody" have been adopted by other cubers, it's especially fun to corrupt the English of somebody that isn't a native speaker.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 11, 2010)

flan said:


> Yay I have a WCA profile.
> 
> EDIT: when I click on my name I dont have personal records. How do I find out my world ranking and such?
> 
> Edit 2: rowan isnt listed as number 5 WR so I guess the results arent on the database yet.


 
There's a magic button that needs to be pressed before this happens for you. I was taking some time to verify things before pressing this magic button, as a tall blond guy gets angry if you press the magic button too soon.


----------



## Toad (Nov 11, 2010)

So nice to have an orange "1" on my profile


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 11, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> So nice to have an orange "1" on my profile


 And your first 2 podiums (even if one was unofficial) 
EDIT: And your first 3 top 100 rankings


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Nov 11, 2010)

According to the results on the WCA page 41 out of 54 people advanced to the 3x3 semi final. That's about 75.9% and the rules say
9p1) For each round of an event, at least 25% of the competitors must not proceed to the next round.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 11, 2010)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> According to the results on the WCA page 41 out of 54 people advanced to the 3x3 semi final. That's about 75.9% and the rules say
> 9p1) For each round of an event, at least 25% of the competitors must not proceed to the next round.


 
Yep, we know about this, it is being corrected.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 11, 2010)

Wait, Rowan is from Aberdeen?

Darn, there goes my goal of being the fastest cuber in Aberdeen


----------



## Toad (Nov 11, 2010)

He's not originally from Aberdeen but now goes to university there. That article was factually incorrect.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 11, 2010)

yeah the article was quite poorly written 
Anyway Rowan, give me a shout if you're organising any cube meets 

Looking through the results page on the WCA it's pretty impressive the number of national records at that comp. Well done everyone


----------



## Escher (Nov 11, 2010)

Godmil said:


> yeah the article was quite poorly written
> Anyway Rowan, give me a shout if you're organising any cube meets


 
Sure, I'll PM you sometime and get something together. Axel is here too, and his friend James who also competed (but he didn't hang around too long)


----------



## Tyson (Nov 11, 2010)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> According to the results on the WCA page 41 out of 54 people advanced to the 3x3 semi final. That's about 75.9% and the rules say
> 9p1) For each round of an event, at least 25% of the competitors must not proceed to the next round.


 
This has been corrected.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 11, 2010)

Cool, Thanks. Also curious to hear what you guys are doing at Uni, I used to teach there for a bitty, but haven't had any news from there for a couple of years.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 11, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Oh cool, thanks. Can you youtube them?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 11, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> Spoiler


Yay thanks  Never seen myself solve clocks before


----------



## Toad (Nov 11, 2010)

Daniel what's your clock pb ave12?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 11, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Yay thanks  Never seen myself solve clocks before


 
Hmm. It would seem I've jumped the gun somewhat and posted here before the video was processed. I am now having processing issues. Bare with me...


----------



## Toad (Nov 11, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> Hmm. It would seem I've jumped the gun somewhat and posted here before the video was processed. I am now having processing issues. Bare with me...


 
Firstly, processing is something that YT do themselves so just wait and it'll come.

Secondly, please edit the description to make it clear it's only national record average, not single too, thanks


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 11, 2010)

Calm Down


----------



## Toad (Nov 11, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Calm Down


 
Was that aimed at me?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 11, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Firstly, processing is something that YT do themselves so just wait and it'll come.
> 
> Secondly, please edit the description to make it clear it's only national record average, not single too, thanks


 
I know processing does usually just happen after a while, but I had been waiting over an hour and a half for it to process when I made my last post. The video isn't that long. 
And don't worry, I'll make sure that it's clear that this is just the avg NR


----------



## Toad (Nov 11, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> I know processing does usually just happen after a while, but I had been waiting over an hour and a half for it to process when I made my last post. The video isn't that long.
> And don't worry, I'll make sure that it's clear that this is just the avg NR


 
Take it down and re-upload, there's been processing problems recently with Youtube.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 11, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Was that aimed at me?


 
Nah probably aimed at Chris and me for our megaminx times  jk


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 11, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Daniel what's your clock pb ave12?


6.87. I don't think I can repeat that unless my fingers are in the mood for solving well. I could only get a 7.8 avg out of my 20 solves today


----------



## Toad (Nov 12, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> 6.87. I don't think I can repeat that unless my fingers are in the mood for solving well. I could only get a 7.8 avg out of my 20 solves today


 
Ok, race to Youtube sub 7.5?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 12, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Ok, race to Youtube sub 7.5?


I would but firstly my laptop doesn't seem to want to upload anything. And secondly I vowed to stop practising anything I'm good at. So I'll probably not touch my clock for a few weeks. I'd like to see it from you though  Oh and I'll film if I pick up my clock, but I doubt I'll manage to get it online

EDIT: I have an extra little DYK: I had the best worst 2x2 solve with 5.77 and also the best worst magic solve with 2.38 . Not that it really matters, but I just thought I'd share it

EDIT2: Oh actually I think I just managed to upload a video (just a silly pyra average that I filmed a couple of weeks back). If it actually worked then the race is on for clock


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 12, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> Hmm. It would seem I've jumped the gun somewhat and posted here before the video was processed. I am now having processing issues. Bare with me...


 




That's better...


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 12, 2010)

Amazing comp! Thanks to everyone who made it so enjoyable.

Highlights:
* Yaysub20  
* 7x7x7 comms with Thom
* Louis's crazy ass slingshot
* 'Sexy' team BLD with Jeff
* Finally meeting the legendary 'kinch2002'
* Rowan's epic 7.71 after saying he hates cubing 
* H2H with Amos  
* Watching Breandan's cube when he does sexy move *REALLY REALLY FAST*
* Watching Breandan's 4-ball mills mess
* James Dean's awesome vibes ... 4.68! now that's more like it :tu
* Racing with Adam, Andrew, James and Nathan, with their crazy colour schemes, and 2-second EOLine inspection!
* Failing at Fridrich F2L slots in the relay solve, sry team RouxHong :fp
* Mastering the art of shuriken throwing with Connor and Breandan
* Gibbering with Lars about the subtleties of ZZ, while frantically blowing on his puzzle!

... and a massive thanks + big hugs to Charlie!


----------



## Toad (Nov 12, 2010)

Haha I forgot to mention Lars' blowy puzzle thing!! Good times <3


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 12, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Haha I forgot to mention Lars' blowy puzzle thing!! Good times <3


Dis?


Spoiler












Seriously Lars, think we need to anti bacterial that thing. Think the wood has been soaking up germs from every corner of the planet for well over a year now


----------



## Toad (Nov 12, 2010)

^^ Yup :3


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm proud to have my germs mix with cubers' germs from all over the world <3


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 12, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> * James Dean's awesome vibes ... 4.68! now that's more like it :tu


 
Haha. I remember this. 

I presided over Charlie's 4.02 pyraminx too. On the approach to the table I had to bite my lip and not ask why she does so bad at competition. I didn't want to put her off, and she came out with this gem. I'm sure I judged Simon's 10.93 WR a while back too. 

To that end, any potential record holders - get me to judge.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 13, 2010)

James Ludlow said:


> Haha. I remember this.
> 
> I presided over Charlie's 4.02 pyraminx too. On the approach to the table I had to bite my lip and not ask why she does so bad at competition. I didn't want to put her off, and she came out with this gem. I'm sure I judged Simon's 10.93 WR a while back too.
> 
> To that end, any potential record holders - get me to judge.



I got something rubbish on that 4.02 scramble  Couldn't really see anything good to do with Oka method. James, judge my 3x3 and I'll see if I can get sub 7 (or maybe I mean clock)


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 13, 2010)

DYK

I could have been at this comp....


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 13, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> DYK
> 
> I could have been at this comp....


 
DYK

I'm glad you wasn't?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 13, 2010)

James Ludlow said:


> DYK
> 
> I'm glad you wasn't?


 
James its only a matter of time before the next UK comp
Enjoy your NR while it lasts........


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 13, 2010)

sounded like fun


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 13, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> James its only a matter of time before the next UK comp
> Enjoy your NR while it lasts........


 
I'm going top 5 in the world next time.

Better start practising young man.

PS - missed you really.


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 13, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> My GhostHand 3x3 went missing. :/


 
diidnt you sell that to the black guy?


----------



## flan (Nov 13, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> diidnt you sell that to the black guy?


 
He doesn't need a GH....he knew the lars petrus method! beat that.


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 13, 2010)

flan said:


> He doesn't need a GH....he knew the lars petrus method! beat that.


 
and algorithmic F2L, I told him about intuitive F2L during lunch on day 1


----------



## flan (Nov 13, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> and algorithmic F2L, I told him about intuitive F2L during lunch on day 1


 
haha. Anyway I don't know if I told you but I learned algorithmic f2l. Blame mr daniel harris, it was his book.


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 13, 2010)

flan said:


> haha. Anyway I don't know if I told you but I learned algorithmic f2l. Blame mr daniel harris, it was his book.


 
you told me, I'm not saying its bad. but he didnt even know what intuitive method was


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 14, 2010)

James Ludlow said:


> I'm going top 5 in the world next time.
> 
> Better start practising young man.
> 
> PS - missed you really.


 
I miss you too james....
*Hugs*
Believe it or not I dont have a master magic at this point in time


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 14, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> you told me, I'm not saying its bad. but he didnt even know what intuitive method was


 
i wonder if he can do finger trick yet
gotta admit he was fairly fast for someone who doesnt use finger tricks


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 14, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Still pants though.
> 
> He also uses Long Layer Method... Or Layer By Layer for those of you in the audience that are sane.


 
Obligatory link to Erik's Beginners' Method Average video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLki-254ZKA


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 16, 2010)

flan said:


> He doesn't need a GH....he knew the lars petrus method! beat that.


 
I can beat that, I have a 10.61 official petrus solve


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 16, 2010)

:L he wants to learn a second main method cause he forgot an alg he learrned a day or two before the comp during one of his solves:L


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 16, 2010)

Er... Why is this thread still alive? And why is everyone so off topic? >_<

eh. Predicted response: Because UK comps are awesome *insert some smiley here*


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 16, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Er... Why is this thread still alive? And why is everyone so off topic? >_<
> eh.



Meh, you had to be there... 






...ON SUNDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 16, 2010)

oooh, burn XD


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 17, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> oooh, burn XD


 
High five Kir o/ * \o


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 17, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Er... Why is this thread still alive? And why is everyone so off topic? >_<
> 
> eh. Predicted response: Because UK comps are awesome *insert some smiley here*


 
This thread is still alive because we are talking about the competition or things that happened at it. For these reasons, it is not really off topic. In any case, when this thread dies, we'll just start a new one for the next competition so if anything, this is keeping the forum clutter free.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 17, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> This thread is still alive because we are talking about the competition or things that happened at it. For these reasons, it is not really off topic. In any case, when this thread dies, we'll just start a new one for *the next competition* so if anything, this is keeping the forum clutter free.


Excited already  Whenever/wherever it is, I'll be there


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 17, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Excited already  Whenever/wherever it is, I'll be there


 
Only bugger is that it won't be as awesome as UK Open but I can do my best. YOU WILL ALL BE THE FIRST (AND ONLY) TO KNOW. I'd like to think it would be before March, but realistically January is very busy for me, February has a lot of competitions abroad that I will want to go to/not clash with so it will need to be Marchy kind of time.

NB. There could be a Gouper sibling collaboration in January time perhaps.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 17, 2010)

I like this thread, because it has all the UK solvers on it.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 17, 2010)

March 12th plz.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 17, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> March 12th plz.


 
Is this anthing to do with the hour going forward?


----------



## joey (Nov 17, 2010)

Le-Thanh Hoang 9.84

How was this not noticed at the comp???


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 17, 2010)

I noticed


----------



## joey (Nov 17, 2010)

By more people.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 17, 2010)

joey said:


> By more people.


 
I noticed in hindsight. He got a 13avg too?


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 17, 2010)

Woah totally missed that as well. Who's that guy?


----------



## Toad (Nov 18, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Woah totally missed that as well. Who's that guy?


 
I'm the same as this. Not a clue who he was? :S


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 18, 2010)

Leeho


----------



## joey (Nov 18, 2010)

Who apparently lives 20mins from where I am now.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah he's a nice guy, I spoke to him, he's from Leeds! Think I saw this solve, but I guess the crowd doesn't go wild for anything until it's sub 7 these days.... Even then...


----------

